# Wheelchair/Handicapped Accessible Room Locations and Measurements



## SueM in MN

Click here for a link to a past thread about Handicapped rooms.

This thread is going to be an attempt to catalog the locations and measurements of handicapped accessible rooms at WDW. 
So, please post what you know here (including photos, if you have them).

Suggestions for things to post would include:
- Resort name, general location and/or room number
- Measurements are great, if you have them. 
- Type of wheelchair/ECV/mobility equipment was used in the room and the measurements of that (if you know it)
- Were there places you could not get while using the mobility device?
- What worked well for you?
- Was there anything that did not work well?


----------



## SueM in MN

Kathy's report about All Star:


			
				dclfun said:
			
		

> For those who are mobility challenged and were looking for measurements, I've decided to bring my tape measure along to any resort we visit and will post measurements/heights here.  We stayed this time at All Star Music but the All Stars are the same- don't want to say the same about Pop Century and assume that they are too.  We requested an accessible room with roll in shower. Here are the measurements:
> King bed:- height :24 inches
> Area between bed and wall: 33 inches
> Area between bed and armoire/table/chairs: 38 inches
> Bathroom door width: 35 inches with sliding door
> Roll in shower removable bench: 14 inches high/20 inches wide, 11 .5 inches deep
> Shower stalldepth: 36inches Bars around both left side and right. Shower seat has back and is a little unstable- need to move it forward if using the removable hand held shower independently.
> Toilet height: 20 inches, bars on side of toilet and space to transfer
> Outside sink with space underneath for wheelchair access
> No refrigerator in room ( had been removed)
> 
> Hope this helps someone else.  In mid August we will be staying at Wilderness Lodge Villas and Old Key West, both in a studio and I'll be measuring there also so let me know if there's anything else anyone wants to know.
> Kathy


----------



## dclfun

The measurements above were taken in room 9424 ( Jazz building- All Star Music). I use a power wheelchair, adult narrow, which is very long due to attached ventilator and battery tray.  Thanks Sue for updating this for me.---Kathy


----------



## BillSears

OK here's a long post with lots of pics.  It's probably overkill but I had some fun taking the pictures and wanted to share them.

Wilderness Lodge Room 6098 connected to room 6097.  Room 6098 had a king sized bed with a roll in shower.  Room 6097 had a queen bed and a set of bunkbeds with a normal bathroom.  The room was close to lobby elevators.  It was considered a "woods view" but I felt it really should have been a standard view room since the view wasn't that good.

The room was fairly roomy.  It had alot of room on the side of the bed closest to the door and the bathroom worked out great for me.  The balcony was bigger then the normal rooms balconies but it was still abit tight.  The worst part for me was the king sized bed.  It was a very soft bed which made it abit tougher for me to roll over and to get dressed in.

Overall I was happy with the room.  The second room(6097) was abit odd because of the bunkbeds but it did work out ok.  My Aunt slept in one of the bunkbeds.    

Measurements:
Armrails in the bathroom are all 36 inches high.
Shower seat is 18 inches off of the ground.
Toilet seat is 18 inches off of the ground.
From the front of the toilet to the wall is 36 inches.
Side of the toilet to the close wall is 11 inches.
Side of the toilet to the far wall is 33 inches.
Under the sink has 29 inches of clearance.
Bed is 21 inches high.
The bed is on a frame and has about 3 1/2 inches of clearance under it.
There is 57 inches of clearance between the bed and the wall on the bed's right side.
There is 36 inches of clearance between the bed and the wall on the bed's left side.
There is 37 inches of clearance between the front of the bed and the chest of drawers and 29 inches of clearance between the front of the bed and the table.
The table has 26 inches of clearance under it.
The balcony door is about 31 inches wide.
The balcony is 64 inches by 100 inches.  The furniture on the balcony reduces the 64 inches to 32 inches in the area in front of the furniture.


----------



## SueM in MN

Cool. The more pictures, the better.


----------



## dclfun

Here are measurements from Old Key West, accessible studio.

Two beds:- height of each 26"
                 width of each 60"

Space between wall and bed- 22"
Space between the two beds- 39"
Space between sliding door and bed- 39"

Space between armoire and bed- 46"
Kitchen counter height- 35.5"
Bathroom door width- 34"

Toilet height- 19.5"
Bars behind toilet and to right side of toilet

Shower bench- 17" wide X 16" deep 
Width of shower stall- 59"

Nice features- double shower head easy to reach
Low bars for clothing
Problem features- cupboard and microwave too high to reach from w/c

Travelled in power wheelchair


----------



## dclfun

This is from the villas side of Wilderness Lodge and is a report for a studio unit, first floor accessible.

One bed, one sofa sleeper
Bed height- 26"
Bed width- 60"

Area between wall and bed- 24"
Measurement of sofa sleeper- height 18"
                                         width- 60"

Area between armoire and bed- 50"
Kitchen counter height-35.5"
Bathroom door width- 33" ( sliding door)
Toilet height- 17.5"
Bars behind toilet and to right side

Shower bench- 18" high X 32" wide X 13" deep with cutout section
Width of shower stall-62"

Room very easy to navigate with plenty of space. Could only transfer from one side of the bed due to lack of space between bed and wall on one side. Counters in kitchen had microwave/coffee pot/utensils too high to reach.


----------



## jdremann

This is great!  Keep it up.  If anyone has floorplans to add, I'd love to see them as well.  The one key item for us is whether the bed has clearance under it for a hoyer lift so if you happen to notice that, please include it like BillSears did at the Wilderness Lodge.  Thanks.

I'm working on a visit to the Dolphin late next year so I will get pictures, measurments, floorplan, etc then.  This is still a ways off though.


----------



## shovan

Here is a link to a couple of pics of the bathroom.

This is great!  I'm going to go try to figure out how to put pics on the board!  We just returned from Beach Club Villa Studio room 528.  It had a roll-in shower with a drop down seat , clearance under sink ( no vanity space to place stuff ! ) The bathroom had plenty of room to move around.  Regular hotel type bed with a base underneath ( no clearance under bed ). My DH uses a smaller power wc.  I did have to move the night stand away from the bed to have room to get him in the bed but that was no problem. We used a transfer board to the bed & shower. This room also had a really big balcony that looked out on the quiet pool!  But in reviewing our pics that balcony looks like a rarity.  We'll be going back in January with family and getting a One Bedroom Villa.  If any one as info. on that we'd appreciate it!  Overall this room worked great for us!
http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/114334100_09331-thumb.jpg
http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/114334100_09341-thumb.jpg


----------



## shovan

Here's a couple of photos of Beach Club Villa Studio Room 528
Sorry, I didn't take measurements.


----------



## sunshinetigerlily

Ya know, you can see you in the mirror pic.. yea.. haha


----------



## shovan

Oh...yeah, but doesn't the room look great!  

Never claimed to be a photo-journalist!


----------



## vonpluto

While not a HC room, here are the dimensions for a one bedroom at SSR.
All doorways are minimum 35" clear (some are 36"), except the closet which is 34". In this unit (2134) the refrigerator door swing allowed access from outside the kitchen area, which was great for DW in her WC.  

All furniture marked "M" is movable.


----------



## monami7

what buildings are WC accessable at OKW?


----------



## Mason7AK

Does anyone have information about accessible rooms at POR, Mansion side? We booked through SPecial Reservations and were told that we would have a room on the Mansion side (as we requested) but she could not tell us what building. She also said if there were no rooms available with double beds (we are two adult friends, traveling with our two children, both in wheelchairs) they would assign us a king accessible room with the roll in shower (which we need) and then assign a connecting room. Is this standard policy? I was amazed - thought that was going above and beyond! This is why I love Disney!  
Thanks for any info!
Angela

Traveling to DW Feb 24th - March 3rd, 2007


----------



## zzyzx409

monami7 said:


> what buildings are WC accessable at OKW?



I understand they have WC accessible rooms in each building.

Just be sure to ask for WC access when you book and/or you can reconfirm  later as well.

Later,

Andy


----------



## jay's dad

Very few buildings at OKW have elevators.  This isn't a problem if you want an accessible 1 or 2 bedroom unit, they put them on the first floor.  The Grand Villas occupy the second and third floor of the buildings they are in.  Therefore there are only a couple buildings that have an accessible Grand Villa.


----------



## ohdisco

Does anybody have the dimensions on either a ADA accessible room or a standard room at the Polynesian?


----------



## pugdog

OK here are some photos and measurements for POP. We were in room 3151 which is a room in the 50's buildings. Nice and close to the main building.
Here are some measurements.
Bed 20" high with a 4" clearance under it.
The toliet door was 33"
toilet ia 18" high with 10" of side clearance
The shower seat was 14" on one side and 22" on the other with a width of 32"
Sink had 34" of room
The safe was 14" off the floor and the fridge was 12" x 17" 
DW's powerchair is 26" x 40"
We did slide the bed closer to the wall and moved the table into the corner to give us more floor space.


----------



## robind

I am planning on bringing my mother to POP in December and have requested a handicapped room.  She is in a wheelchair and also a diabetic.  Did the handicapped accessible room come w/ the fridge or did you have to request it?

I've stayed in the 50's and 70's building and would like the  60's building this time.

Thanks


----------



## pugdog

All of the roll in rooms come with the fridge that is pictured. No need to ask unless you want a bigger one.


----------



## BillSears

I just got back from my POP Century trip and everything was fine.  I was given room 3103 in the 50s building, it's on the first floor facing the pool.  The room is laid out just like the one in Pugdog's pictures and has the same measurements.


----------



## jdremann

Made reservations for the Dolphin and got a couple questions answered.  There are 5 rooms with King bed and roll-in shower.  All are standard view vertically on top of each other on the 6th, 7th, 8th, 11th and 12th floors.  I stayed in the one on the 6th floor in 2001 prior to the renovations.  The King bed means that it is geared for 2 people max but we have a 14yr old son and they are including a roll-away like they did last time (if it is the same as last time, it is a pretty nice single bed).  These rooms are real close to the elevators (and from past experience, they are fast elevators too).  The beds have 6 1/2 inches of clearance under them for Hoyer lift if needed.  Engineering can be contacted to help with other minor needs (we used them to put blocks under the table legs so the wheelchair would clear underneath the table when we were there in 2001).  There are also other HCP rooms w/o roll-in shower but I didn't ask about them.  Handicap valet parking (with appropriate tag) is still free because they don't have handicap spots up close.  Make sure you check the bill before leaving to make sure it wasn't put on.  Self parking is not free even with handicap tag.


----------



## loadsapixiedust

Are there any resorts besides AKL which have rooms with a roll-in shower and 2 double beds?


----------



## Mason7AK

loadsapixiedust said:


> Are there any resorts besides AKL which have rooms with a roll-in shower and 2 double beds?




We have a room booked for next September at Grand Floridian   and they have us blocked for a room with two double beds and a roll-in shower. I will be sure to report on it when we return from that trip! 
Angela


----------



## BroganMc

I've stayed in 4 units so far and 3 unit types. (Sorry no measurements as I don't bring a tape measure.)

Springs
3525 - 1bedroom, fully accessible with roll-in shower, lower bed (18-20"), and multiple raised outlets around the room. Ground floor, in the center of the building by the elevators. Handicapped parking of 4-6 spaces right outside. View of the Springs' lake. In the same building as the preview model units.

3512 - studio, fully accessible with roll-in shower, lower bed. Extra cabinet space in the kitchenette with microwave on the counter. Identical shower configuration to 1bedroom. Views of the parking lot, ground floor.

3510 - dedicated 2bedroom. The master bedroom is the accessible portion with lowered king bed and roll-in shower. Second bedroom has two queen beds, regular height and regular bathtub bathroom. View of the parking lot, ground floor.

Grandstand

8525 - 1bedroom fully accessible unit with roll-in shower. Located near elevators in center of the building. Same configuration as Springs unit 3525.

Rooms with kitchens don't have an exterior breakfast counter and have a different style of refrigerator (fridge on top and freezer on bottom).


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

Can anybody tell me a bit more about the accessible rooms at AKL? We've got a reservation for a standard room, standard view. At the moment with the grab bars and all (hopefully a room with roll in shower becomes available later on, there weren't any left at this moment). 

There seems to be some conflicting info. Some info says the bedding in these rooms are 1 king + a roll out. A CM at Special Request however told me that the room that's blocked for us has only a king bed. 

Also I got some conflicting SR info. One CM told me that while they've got a room with grab bars blocked for me now, there's a note in my account about me actually needing a room with roll in shower. If one becomes available (which she didn't expect untill coming closer to the actual date) they would switch it for me and call me. That kinda surprised me; them checking and calling internationally? Wow. The CM said it's no big deal, she's done it before. However CM2 told me 'we don't check nor call, you'll have to do that yourself'. Both times I spoke with SR directly. What has been your experience on this subject?

I'm estatic to be staying at AKL, so I would even sleep in a broomcloset if needed  but a room with roll in shower makes it a lot easier, so if I need to keep checking myself, I'll do that.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

Anybody?


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

OK, then I'll just answer my own first question.  Guest Services just called me back because there have been troubles with my reservations (wrong name, wrong address, wrong resort even!) Again I was told the room at AKL was a king bed only with a second room for the other adults. So that's 2 CM's stating the same thing versus different info on allears. With them actually having 2 rooms blocked, I'll give the CM's the benefit of the doubt. 

The second question seems to be answered with 'who knows'. The answer was very unclear, like 'we think they'll check, we'll ask them'. Hmm, ok.


----------



## Charleyann

Does anybody know what building the king size rooms with roll in showers rooms are located at POFQ? Are there elevators?

What building should we request? Are there maps which show which rooms are acessible?

Thanks Again

Charleyann


----------



## SueM in MN

*POFQ*
This is in another thread on accessibility of rooms:
_We have just returned from staying at POFQ.

At FQ we had room 3140, ground floor king with roll-in shower which connects with 3139 a standard 2 queen bed room._

This is a map of POFQ and PORiverside (FQ is on the bottom):




room 3140 would be building 3, floor 1, room 40. That is the only room we have a number for, but obviously, there are more. There are elevators in all the buildings and any rooms with roll in showers would be either on first floor or in a room with an elevator.
POFQ is the smallest WDW resort, so everything is pretty close and compact. Room request location is probably not that important at POFQ, and there may not be any roll in shower rooms in the building you are interested in - or - if there is one, it might not be available.

POFQ was built in 1991, so it wasn't under the current rules for accessibility (hotels designed and constructed after Jan 1, 1993) . The current ones call for accessible rooms to be scattered around the resort; before that, the accessible rooms were often grouped together, so it may be like that at POFQ.
The current guidelines call for a total of 1 fully wheelchair accessible room for each 100 rooms - so by those rules, they would be required to have a total of 10. If they didn't have that number, they may have converted some when they did a renovation in 2003-2004.
When you call for your reservation, you can certainly request an area, but when they check with Special Services for availability, it's possible there may be none available in the area you want at the time you want. That room will be actually blocked for you at the time of the reservation. They typically don't tell you _where_ exactly the room will be. In case of a room being out of service for some reason, they don't want someone planning on a specific room.


----------



## Charleyann

I am staying with POFQ. I had changed to CBR. But in speaking with CM, they recommended the smaller resort. They said it was more compact and CBR was spread out very far. They explained with roll in shower rooms that there were few preferred rooms. So we may not get what we would like and be far away from things....

I also thought of CSR but being a convention hotel, that didn't appeal. So POFQ it is! Hope I have no regrets!

BTW...how many pools are there at POFQ?


Charleyann


----------



## grshoppers

We've got a reservation at the Contemporary in October.  Does anyone have any pictures of the rooms?


----------



## Jamie77

I just wanted to add that room #6141 at the Wilderness Lodge is an HA King room (Courtyard View) but it has a private balcony (a person must stand up to see the courtyard so it might be a disappointment for anyone who would like to sit on the balcony and people-watch.


----------



## shovan

We just returned from our 1st trip at Saratoga Springs.  I wish I had taken pics of the room, but we had a very busy trip.  (Trip to Daytona 500)

We stayed in room 5112 in the Paddock area.  The room was somewhat cramped especially for a DVC room.  Don't know if this was a remodeled room but it sure felt like it.  There was a closet not 12 inches away from the bed.  I pretty much had to turn sideways to get to the closet, there was no way DH could have gotten near it in his chair.  Here is a pic of that area of the room.





There was a smaller closet near the entrance but it had the vacuum, broom, ironing board filling it. 

 This resort is very spread out and had we not had our own vehicle we would have probably been miserable.  DH's batteries would have been worn out getting back & forth to the Carriage House (main lobby/rest./pool areas).

This room location was very conveniently located near the HA parking & close to the quiet pool & bus stop.


----------



## heartbeeps

goofieslonglostsis said:


> Can anybody tell me a bit more about the accessible rooms at AKL? We've got a reservation for a standard room, standard view.
> I'm estatic to be staying at AKL, so I would even sleep in a broomcloset if needed  but a room with roll in shower makes it a lot easier, so if I need to keep checking myself, I'll do that.



when will you be staying there? We're in town 5/2 - 5/6 and my friends have a handicap room reserved so I can check it out when we're there... provided you're arriving AFTER us.


----------



## PegIra

Hi,

We will be on the Disney Cruise in 09  to celebrate our 50th anniversary and have a handicapped accessible room.  It is room 6644.  Is the room layed out like the regular rooms,just a little larger?  What is the verandah like.

Also, my husband has a electric scooter that is fairly long.  How do I find out if it will fit on the Disney elevators?  Do they have the sizes of the elevators accessible.  His scooter is 55 inches long and 27 inches wide.

It would be great if anyone has some pictures.  Thanks again for any and all help.  

Peggy


----------



## stephy1225

anyone have any info on the handicapped accessible rooms at ASM?


----------



## ilovefishsticks4

Are the oceanview rooms that much better than interior rooms?


----------



## SueM in MN

This thread has links to some pictures of a fully accessible room with a roll in shower at Contemporary.


----------



## SeaSpray

Here's a link to all of the pictures of the accessible room we just had.  I hope this info can be helpful to others. 

http://www.brownfamilyvacations.com/html/PolynAccessRm.htm


----------



## AnnieDan_Artlover

I recently used a room, with my mom, at POFQ which was not specifically wheelchair accessible, but had bathroom handrails (which we had asked for).

I did use a wheelchair, but only for stamina reasons, so I didn't use it in the room, nor did I even try to, so I'm sorry if I don't have any info on that matter (except I can tell there was enough space so the chair, once folded, could fit besides the bed!... and it could pass through the door even unfolded)

I'm sorry, I didn't think about taking any measurements. 

The room was #*4148*, so in building #4.

It's on floor level, in the corner, altough not the corner room, and facing the little park area between buildings 4 and 7... with a little bit of parking area in the view.

It's about a 2min. walk to the main buildings (Sassagoula food court, Jackson square gift shop, front desk, etc.) and hot tub, maybe 3min. to the pool and about 1 min. and a half to get to the bus stop. 
It is centrally located, altough there are some rooms closer to everything (4148, being in the outer corner of the building, is further...  a room in the corner facing the main building would be even better). ...but are those rooms equipped with handrails? ha, that's another question! 

Here are some pictures :




View entering the room





Sorry it's blurry... View back from the bathroom.





As you can notice, there is a counter in the bathroom, which makes it a little easier for laying around products and getting ready in the morning! 
You can also see there's a door, instead of the usual curtains.
I don't know if the counter is w/c accessible (low enough, roll-under...)





A view of the other side of the bathroom. 
You can see the small wall-safe on the right-side, behind the door.





Again, if you notice, mousekeeping was putting the towels on the railing... I had to leave a note saying I needed it and to please put that somewhere else... of course the mousekeeper changed and forgot to inform the next one.. since they keep changing I didn't keep writing notes... so I had to move the towels around each day... at least I had the railing! 
You can sort of guess one of the bath railings on the left of the toilet there...





You can see some of the bathtub railing there... the 3d rail, the one you could guess on the previous pic, is at the right end, over the faucet.

As you can see, not much space here to transfer from a w/c... I can't see how one could transfer in such a tight space! Of course I could be wrong about that, not being one to transfer myself. 

Since I didn't use the wheelchair in the room, and since I don't even think someone could, we didn't quite understand the idea behind putting the door where it was and removing the curtains (which is the usual design in the resort, and in most Disney resorts)... 
We didn't like that design which prevented one person being in the bath or shower, or going to the, hum... you get it, and the other getting ready in the morning, for example. 
I understand when it's a w/c accessible room, but that one doesn't seem to be.

Just a note : the safe was really, really tiny. Only about 1.5" deep and about a feet wide and a feet high. We were on the verge of not being able to put our wallets in there! I would've like to put my iPod and Nintendo DS in there... no way! 

I hope this helps and don't hesitate to ask if I left some info out!


----------



## mickeyluvr004

Hi does anyone have pictures or know about Fort Wilderness Cabins? I know the set up is pretty nice just wondering if they have handicap accessable showers and ramps to get into the cabins? Thanks also if anyone knows where are the handicap cabins located and are they near the bus stop? thanks for all the help


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Thanks so much for the link to the Contemporary Resort rooms.  I need all the info that I can get for our upcoming stay because my MIL will be on a scooter and needs an ADA friendly room due to her multiple health issues and moblility challenges.


----------



## ilovemky

just making sure that all the rooms will be able to accomodate an ECV to get into the room--I have rented a 2 bedroom suite with my DVC points for october--will i need to request a certain room? I can walk short distances so just need to be able to put the chair in the room and charge it at nite.  thanks for the help


----------



## SueM in MN

ilovemky said:


> just making sure that all the rooms will be able to accomodate an ECV to get into the room--I have rented a 2 bedroom suite with my DVC points for october--will i need to request a certain room? I can walk short distances so just need to be able to put the chair in the room and charge it at nite.  thanks for the help


The rooms are all the same size, so you won't need to request anything special from that standpoint. You may have to move a table or chairs, but in general you should not have a problem fitting an ECV in the room to charge.

If you need any special features, like a roll in shower or grab bars by the tub, you may need to make some special requests. Depending on the resort you are staying at, the bathrooms and bedrooms in the rooms with roll in showers might be exactly the same as rooms without the roll in shower. There are some resort rooms where the bedroom is made smaller so that space from the bedroom can be used to make the bathroom bigger to accommodate the roll in shower.
What resort are you staying at.


----------



## ilovemky

what building is better or do they all have elevators?

i do not need a rollin shower as long as the rooms have a seperate shower so i can walk in.  i am recoverig from a broken foot and am in a cast right now but am not sure how i will be in october but planning for all possiblties...i think i will still need the ECV to get around the resort and parks.  thanks for all your help


----------



## kaytieeldr

They all have elevators.  The only DVC properties where elevators are an issue is Old Key West - only three of the about 45 + buildings have them.

You'll be fine as SSR.


----------



## SueM in MN

Saratoga Springs buildings all have elevators. 
The master bedroom part has a separate shower. There is a little lip to walk over, but it is a separate shower, not a combination shower/tub.
If you need a shower chair/bench, you can request one from Housekeeping once you get there. Here's a picture that shows the shower from the Master bedroom:




The roll in shower doesn't have the glass part of the wall or the shower door. There is no lip at all; the floor of the shower just blends in with the floor. There is a shower curtain instead of a door.

The other bedroom would have a combination tub/shower (that's the Studio part of the 2 bedroom).

Location depends on what you want to be near to. We like Congress Park because it is closer to walk to Downtown Disney. It's also not that far of a walk to the check-in/restaurant/main pool area and it's not far from the bus. The Springs is close to those things, but the bus stop there is the last stop.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

We just returned from SSR & POP. Sorry, no photos.

At* SSR* room *8325* is a one bedroom in the Grandstand area, almost across from the elevator (absolutely quiet), wheelchair accessible with wide doors, grab rails in the bathroom (around commode, tub/shower, some wall area), but a *regular step in tub/shower*: bathroom has commode, sink, step-in tub/shower. Room was in excellent condition and housekeeping did a fantastic job with VIP cleaning, including carpets. Two wide doors to the bathroom, one from living room and bedroom. 

The pull out couch is a queen, hard as cement! Housekeeping did bring egg crates asap, which did help.

This room location was very close to the first bus stop, so first on and off to/from parks. It was reasonably close to check-in,food court etc., but quite dark to walk alone at night and a small hill/turn could be a bit difficult in a wheelchair, but doable. Very close to a quiet pool, just around the corner.

I moved alone to POP due for a short extended stay (thanks to the Tropical Storm).

*POP* room *5470*, king bed fully accessible, 4th floor, 60's building facing Hippy Dippy pool. There was a large icon semi blocking light from the window, but it was dark from the storm anyway. 

This room was in pretty good condition considering the wear and tear POP rooms get. No time for VIP cleaning as I booked and checked-in same day, but housekeeping did come to change all bedding within an hour and did clean the bathroom again with disinfectant. Also brought the egg crates and did a very nice job carefully making up the bed - very kind housekeeper. The room does need a new air fliter as it had a stong funky order.

Wish I had photos, but forgot a camera this trip.


----------



## Vijoge

ilovefishsticks4 said:


> Are the oceanview rooms that much better than interior rooms?




They sure are.  And balcony rooms are even better!


----------



## SueM in MN

Minnie&Nana said:


> We just returned from SSR & POP. Sorry, no photos.
> 
> At* SSR* room *8325* is a one bedroom in the Grandstand area, wheelchair accessible with wide doors, grab rails in the bathroom (around commode, tub, some wall areas), but a regular tub/ with hand held shower. Room was in excellent condition and housekeeping did a fantastic job with VIP cleaning, including carpets. Two wide doors to the bathroom, one from living room and bedroom.....................
> 
> Wish I had photos, but forgot a camera this trip.


Not to worry, I don't have pictures of POP, but I _do_ have pictures of the SSR fully accessible one bedroom. 
By the way, the doors are the same in the accessible ones as in the non-accessible, so all are wide.

The entry area, with the kitchen ahead on the left and the bathroom and bedroom on the right. (Some SSR units are mirror images of each other, so your unit may be the opposite):





The kitchen, refrigerator/stove side. This is the 'back' of the wall from the hall picture:





The kitchen, sink side. The cabinet under the sink was removed to make a roll in, but they 'filled' it with the trash. The kitchen is a little wider to make space for a wheelchair:





The living room. The only change is that the small snack counter that is usually on the living room side of the kitchen wall is removed so they can use the space to make the kitchen a bit wider. The door at the top of the picture goes to the studio part of the 2 bedroom. (It's locked off if you are only renting a one bedroom).





The master bathroom area. The door is the same, the space is arranged a bit different, but is the same size as a non-accessible room. The tub room is to the left and the bedroom is beyond that. The stacked washer and dryer are in a closet just to the right of the picture and the kitchen is across the hall to the right.





The roll in shower of the Master bath. There is a shower seat and a hand held showerhead that can also be attached to the wall:





The whirlpool tub area. This is pretty much the same as the non-accessible villas, other than the grab bars and the closet has a low bar.





The master bedroom. I don't think there are any changes to the room. The bed was lower and did have space underneath where a lift could go under. The wall of the tub room is just to the front of the picture on the right:


----------



## SueM in MN

Vijoge said:


> They sure are.  And balcony rooms are even better!


I've got a friend who was recently on a cruise in an inside room. She said even though the room was very nice, the lack of windows made her feel like she was staying in a large closet.


----------



## Vijoge

SueM in MN said:


> I've got a friend who was recently on a cruise in an inside room. She said even though the room was very nice, the lack of windows made her feel like she was staying in a large closet.




She's  right.  We did it once-got a deal too good to pass up-$399 pp for a 7 day cruise on a brand new ship-but we'll probably never do it again.  Small, dark, not for me.  So for our anniversary cruise DH made up for it by getting us a balcony suite with a butler!  Much better.  Gotta  that man!


----------



## Minnie&Nana

> SueM in MN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry, I don't have pictures of POP, but I _do_ have pictures of the SSR fully accessible one bedroom.
> By the way, the doors are the same in the accessible ones as in the non-accessible, so all are wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sue! That is identical to our room, except the roll in shower. Did not realize all the doors were so wide - good to know. The grab rails were great - so nice to have instead of dealing about balance issues all the time. Those photos bring back memories.... This time last week that's where we were
> 
> Also noticed the trash cans "filling" the space under the sink - sometimes folks just do not realize.
Click to expand...


----------



## SueM in MN

Minnie&Nana said:


> Thank you, Sue! That is identical to our room, except the roll in shower. Did not realize all the doors were so wide - good to know. The grab rails were great - so nice to have instead of dealing about balance issues all the time. Those photos bring back memories.... This time last week that's where we were
> 
> Also noticed the trash cans "filling" the space under the sink - sometimes folks just do not realize.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you have in place of a roll in shower?
Click to expand...


----------



## Minnie&Nana

We had a regular step in tub/shower only with better grab rails.

Essentially our room was a limited accessible room due to the tub/shower arrangement. I'll be sure that is in my posts about the room.


----------



## SueM in MN

Minnie&Nana said:


> We had a regular tub only with better grab rails and hand held shower.
> 
> Essentially our room was a limited accessible room due to the tub/shower arrangement. I'll be sure that is in my posts about the room.


Did you still have the whirlpool tub in the room between the master bedroom and the bathroom that has the toilet?
I'm asking because the regular non-accessible SSR rooms have a shower like this in the master bedroom (the toilet would be outside of the picture to the left).





Did you have a tub in the shower spot or was that bathroom totally different?


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Yes, we did have the whirlpool tub - it was outside the bathroom, part of the bedroom, if that makes sense, There was a sink, mirror and closest as well.

I did not use the bedroom, so didn't spend time in it more than first look through when we went to the room. The photo you have of the whirlpool is exactly the same. Every photo looked the same except for the tub/shower, which is a traditional step in tub with shower.  I updated the hand held shower b/c now I'm not 100% sure it was hand held. The memory goes with the MS and of course, age!


----------



## SueM in MN

Minnie&Nana said:


> Yes, we did have the whirlpool tub - it was outside the bathroom, part of the bedroom, if that makes sense, There was a sink, mirror and closest as well.


Yes, that makes sense. 
The area with the whirlpool tub is open to the bedroom, so it is kind of a separate room, but not a separate room.


> I did not use the bedroom, so didn't spend time in it more than first look through when we went to the room. The photo you have of the whirlpool is exactly the same. Every photo looked the same except for the tub/shower, which is a traditional step in tub with shower.  I updated the hand held shower b/c now I'm not 100% sure it was hand held. The memory goes with the MS and of course, age!


Just so I have it right, was the tub/shower in the room with the toilet and a sink?


----------



## Minnie&Nana

> SueM in MN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that makes sense.
> The area with the whirlpool tub is open to the bedroom, so it is kind of a separate room, but not a separate room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaxactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so I have it right, was the tub/shower in the room with the toilet and a sink?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
I'm sorry, yes, that's correct.  I'll update my post to be clear about that. I wish it had the shower like the one in your photo, instead of the traditional step-in tub/shower.


----------



## mickeyluvr004

Hi everyone can anyone tell me if they know what the cabins set up is like for handicap? does anyone have pictures?? we are going in 9 days and just wondering Thanks


----------



## Matt'sMom

Just returned from a stay at the Polynesian...

We had a fully HA (roll in shower), Lagoon View room reserved--which is the first floor room in Tahiti that is located second from the end. Even though this is listed as and priced as a LV, we actually had an unobstructed view of the castle and fireworks (MK View). We needed to rent a reclining chair for my disabled Father to sleep in, and this was situated next to the sliding glass doors at the patio end of the room -- from there he was able to see the 'iced' castle all night long, and enjoyed watching the ferry boats and fireworks all from the comfort of his recliner. The only thing we could not see from inside of the room was the EWP ('Sunset Point' blocked our view for that, so we had to go outside and over closer to Hawaii & the volcano pool in order to watch the EWP). The bathroom and roll in shower in the Poly HA room were both HUGE, and we all found it very convenient to use. Only draw back was a lack of countertop space in the HA bathroom, as compared to the regular guest rooms in Tahiti (which all have the long counters with double sinks).  The room itself was sufficiently large that we were all completely comfortable and never felt even the least bit crowded (even though we were a party of 5--4 adults and 1 teen boy--traveling with an ECV, a wheelchair, and the rented recliner all in one room).






Here is a photo of the view from just outside of our room, looking out over the lagoon towards SM and the CR.  While you can not see it in this shot, the castle is located just to the left, and we did have a clear view from both inside of our room & from the patio seating area also.  The grounds at the Poly were easy for my Father to navigate with his ECV, and trasportation to MK or EPCOT using the monorails was very convenient.  After a bad experience with using the bus on our arrival day (rude guest reltated, not CM related--a woman allowed her kids to climb all over my Dad's ECV & handle his personal belongings that were in the basket)... we took our car and his manual wheelchair to DHS and DAK.  The HA parking at both of those parks was easy to get in and out of, and was located nice and close to the gates, so we had no issues with driving our own vehicle to those two parks.


----------



## SueM in MN

Thank for the report

Your view looks like a postcard!


----------



## toocherie

shovan said:


> We just returned from our 1st trip at Saratoga Springs.  I wish I had taken pics of the room, but we had a very busy trip.  (Trip to Daytona 500)
> 
> We stayed in room 5112 in the Paddock area.  The room was somewhat cramped especially for a DVC room.  Don't know if this was a remodeled room but it sure felt like it.  There was a closet not 12 inches away from the bed.  I pretty much had to turn sideways to get to the closet, there was no way DH could have gotten near it in his chair.  Here is a pic of that area of the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a smaller closet near the entrance but it had the vacuum, broom, ironing board filling it.
> 
> This resort is very spread out and had we not had our own vehicle we would have probably been miserable.  DH's batteries would have been worn out getting back & forth to the Carriage House (main lobby/rest./pool areas).
> 
> This room location was very conveniently located near the HA parking & close to the quiet pool & bus stop.



I think this is the same room that they gave my Mom on our trip in November--it really should not be designated as "accessible" because that one closet is totally unusable--and the other closet isn't really large enough.  I don't know how someone who was alone could use that room when using a wheelchair or a walker (my Mom was on a walker).  And I think the area between the bed and the wall/closet was more like eight inches!  We put up a fuss and after several hours were moved--but it ruined our first day.  And we had reserved an accessible room with a roll-in pretty much at our 11-month window.  It had a roll-in shower--just the rest of the room wasn't accessible--LOL!


----------



## Belle1997

I never noticed this before but POP only has handicapped accessible rooms with one king size bed in the room. If you move to a standard room they can give you a bath bench but the shower is not a hand held.

(When I talked with Special needs disney reservations. They said I could have a room with a bath bench and a hand held shower) Seems they is confusion there.

You can get a rollaway in the kingbed room but this is not practical. You will have to fold it up each time you want to go to the front door.

I have no idea how a family handles this. Has anyone delat with this before. Also has anyone stay at POP with a hand held shower that is not in a king size bed room.


----------



## amycishere

Does anyone have any information on where these handicapped rooms are located?


----------



## weswife

We are a family of 5, so we booked 2 rooms at the CBR!!!!!!!!!! My DD will be 16 at the time of travel she uses a wheelchair full time. My DS wanted a pirate room he is 10. I requested a wheelchair acc. room. Anyone with info. on that would be great!!! What are the chances of the rooms to be connecting? I also requested that. I sure had alot of requests! My oldest DD is 20! 

Can't wait for the trip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weswife

mickeyluvr004 said:


> Hi does anyone have pictures or know about Fort Wilderness Cabins? I know the set up is pretty nice just wondering if they have handicap accessable showers and ramps to get into the cabins? Thanks also if anyone knows where are the handicap cabins located and are they near the bus stop? thanks for all the help



I stayed at the cabins 2007! We had a great time! Yes we had a roll in shower and a ramp to get in and out! The bus stop was close. I think the num. was 2700?? I will ask my DD she is 20 to post a few pics. for you if you like. We had no problems with the cabins.  We just wanted to stay at a different resort!!!


----------



## Minnie&Nana

weswife said:


> We are a family of 5, so we booked 2 rooms at the CBR!!!!!!!!!! My DD will be 16 at the time of travel she uses a wheelchair full time. My DS wanted a pirate room he is 10. I requested a wheelchair acc. room. Anyone with info. on that would be great!!! What are the chances of the rooms to be connecting? I also requested that. I sure had alot of requests! My oldest DD is 20!
> 
> Can't wait for the trip!!!!!!!!!


 
Sounds wonderful!! 

Do call WDW Resort Special Needs and they will be sure you have a first floor HA room and a connecting room. They are wonderful! Special Resort Reservations: 407-939-7807 #1 -They will be sure all of your needs are met and you will not have to worry about anything!

Have a fabulous trip!!


----------



## chaospearl

Hmm... so I'm reading here that handicapped rooms at the Pop are only available with a king bed.  That's not going to work for me -- I'm traveling with my sister and she kicks in her sleep.   

Does anyone know how high the toilet seat is in a normal Pop room? I have trouble with low seats and I'm really not liking the fact that apparently I can't get a double bed AND a useable toilet in the same room.


----------



## kaytieeldr

shovan said:
			
		

> We stayed in room 5112 in the Paddock area. The room was somewhat cramped especially for a DVC room. Don't know if this was a remodeled room but it sure felt like it. There was a closet not 12 inches away from the bed. I pretty much had to turn sideways to get to the closet, there was no way DH could have gotten near it in his chair. Here is a pic of that area of the room.





			
				toocherie said:
			
		

> I think this is the same room that they gave my Mom on our trip in November--it really should not be designated as "accessible" because that one closet is totally unusable--and the other closet isn't really large enough.


 No.  PLEASE tell me Saratoga Springs has more than one accessible studio with a roll-in shower.  This is the same room I ended up in - after first being mistakenly assigned to a regular unit.  
Based on my couple of hours in the wrong place, I can tell you all the studios have the same footprint; it's just that the sleeping/living area in this one is smaller because the bathroom has to be larger.  But there's only about a foot between the bed and that closet in a regular studio.
I agree, that closet is entirely unusable to anyone needing mobility assistance - I was able to kneel on the bed and pull the closet door open justbarelyenough (words run together intentionally to demonstrate lack of space ) to pull out some extra linens.
On the other hand, the kitchenette is unbelieveably more wheelchair accessible that the comparable units at Old Key West.


----------



## toocherie

kaytieeldr said:


> No.  PLEASE tell me Saratoga Springs has more than one accessible studio with a roll-in shower.  This is the same room I ended up in - after first being mistakenly assigned to a regular unit.
> Based on my couple of hours in the wrong place, I can tell you all the studios have the same footprint; it's just that the sleeping/living area in this one is smaller because the bathroom has to be larger.  But there's only about a foot between the bed and that closet in a regular studio.
> I agree, that closet is entirely unusable to anyone needing mobility assistance - I was able to kneel on the bed and pull the closet door open justbarelyenough (words run together intentionally to demonstrate lack of space ) to pull out some extra linens.
> On the other hand, the kitchenette is unbelieveably more wheelchair accessible that the comparable units at Old Key West.



Well, on this trip Mom had an HA studio and I had the regular studio-and they were in Grandstand, so I was mistaken that this was the unit she had originally-I didn't have the access problems to the closet in the regular Grandstand studio that existed in the HA studio--and the three different engineers who came to inspect all "said" that they had never seen an HA studio like that.  So there must be more that are "better positioned" somewhere.  Just not in Grandstand! (or apparently Paddock)

They ended up moving us (for the same points) to a dedicated two bedroom HA unit for our stay.  That was in Paddock which is why I was confused.  Very nice.  But I would have been happy with a usable HA studio and a regular studio in Grandstand (in fact, would have preferred it).  And it ruined one day of our stay.


----------



## Ali and boyz

SueM in MN said:


> have pictures of the SSR fully accessible one bedroom.
> By the way, the doors are the same in the accessible ones as in the non-accessible, so all are wide.
> 
> The master bathroom area. The door is the same, the space is arranged a bit different, but is the same size as a non-accessible room. The tub room is to the left and the bedroom is beyond that. The stacked washer and dryer are in a closet just to the right of the picture and the kitchen is across the hall to the right.



I have managed to get loads of info on the sticky thread re the dimensions of the toilets but here is where I am stuck and unsure where to get info

we are from the UK and we are shipping over a specialist shower chair needed for our son.  I know the chair need to be 19 inch from the ground to the seat to clear the toilet but the frame part just above the wheels isnt as wide as the bowl of the toilet

how do I find out the dimensions of the base to see if the base of the just chair will slip in just under the bowl part

worried i ship it out and it doesn't fit  so trying to make sure I get everything right


----------



## Doe2005

For off Disney accomodations, don't stay at the Howard Johnson Maingate East.  The water was scalding hot (in 3 of the rooms where they put us) when the faucets are in what is traditionally the "lukewarm" middle position. (In fact, we had 2 burns before deciding that I was the "keeper of the faucets," and in charge of turning on the water and adjusting the temp for the family.)  This was for multiple rooms.   Overall, the bathrooms were difficult to navigate in a wheelchair, and the rooms had regular bathtubs, instead of roll-in showers.

In room 1119, the bathroom has an iron and ironing board projecting out from the wall, keeping a wheelchair from reaching the bathtub.  The iron is low enough to cause injuries to the lower extremeties, especially for those in a wheelchair.  There is no towel bar near the bathtub, but there is a plugged-in hairdryer where you'd expect to hang a towel.  The sink faucet wiggled back and forth at least an inch.  The wheelchair would not fit underneath the desk.  And we had to rearrange the room in order to find room to park the chair at night.  And the doorbell did not work (for the hearing impaired).   Plus, there were long, loose extension cords underneath the desk, which were tripping hazards to those not in wheelchairs.

There also aren't enough handicapped parking spots for the rooms.  So we had to park off to the side of the building, far away from our room, as the 2 handicapped spaces in front of our room were taken when we got back from Disney one day.  Those 2 handicapped spaces appeared to serve 6 handicapped rooms...2 each on 3 floors of the hotel.


----------



## KPeveler

Does anyone know if there are accessible rooms with a roll-in shower in Casitas 4 or 5 at CSR?  I am going on my honeymoon, and i like that these are located at the first bus stop, so i am more likely to get on the bus with my chair.  also, they seem more remote, and a little quieter - always a plus for the honeymoon!

if not there, does anyone know where the accessible rooms are at coronado springs?


----------



## dmlashultz

Regarding Accessible rooms in Coronado Springs:


We stayed in CS in 4/2007, in the Ranchos section, I think building 7. We had a wheelchair accessible room, with I believe a roll-in shower (plus a fold down shower bench.) We were facing the parking lot. We were connected to a regular room (for our 2 kids and my parents, bless them). Only bad thing about the location was that it was a 15 minute walk to the food court. The "Casita" buildings look a lot closer. I don't think my husband had any problems with the accessibility (he uses a manual chair). Sorry I don't still have the exact room number. We never had a problem getting on the bus, and people were always gracious about waiting for my husband to get on.

One thing I would have done different, is to ask for a courtyard view. Esp. for your honeymoon. We walked through lots of lovely courtyard on the way to our building, and I was jealous!

We'll be staying at Wilderness Lodge in *July*. Same set up, hopefully, accessible room connected to a regular room. If anyone has additional locations for the accessible rooms there, I'm interested.

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!!!

Laurie


----------



## magicalmemories5

Belle1997 said:


> I never noticed this before but POP only has handicapped accessible rooms with one king size bed in the room. If you move to a standard room they can give you a bath bench but the shower is not a hand held.
> 
> (When I talked with Special needs disney reservations. They said I could have a room with a bath bench and a hand held shower) Seems they is confusion there.
> 
> You can get a rollaway in the kingbed room but this is not practical. You will have to fold it up each time you want to go to the front door.
> 
> I have no idea how a family handles this. Has anyone delat with this before. Also has anyone stay at POP with a hand held shower that is not in a king size bed room.



I was just looking for this information. We stayed at POP back in 2005 and I had requested the roll in show accessible room for our stay and had 4 people in the room. For that stay, we were given a king room that was accessible and we had a second connecting room with 2 double beds. Worked out very well. I believe I was told at some point during that process of making the reservations that ALL roll in accessible rooms at POP were king due to the larger bathroom size. 
I am now verifying our details for our trip next month with the same four people at POP and can't quite seem to find out if that is the case still. I am needing to know so I know if I need to bring additional bedding along for my son. If it is a roll in room with 2 double beds, he will need bedding for the floor (14 yr. old daughter is the one in a wheelchair and does not 'share' her bed well). If it is the same set up as our last trip, we will be fine and he will have a bed. I spoke with someone at the main number the other day and all she could tell me is it could be either way. Is POP the only one that is set standard with the King bed and she was misunderstood? I really felt rushed talking to her. Not nearly as helpful as most CM I have dealt with. Does anyone know how I can find out this information?
THANK SO MUCH IN ADVANCE IF YOU KNOW.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Hi, I don't have the answer, but suggest calling special needs (Special Resort Reservations: 407-939-7807 option #1 ) and speaking with them. If that's who you called, call back and try speaking with another CM. I've found some to be very knowledgeable, but some not nearly as much. If you pm, I will be happy to give you the names of a couple of wonderful ones that helped us.

This map has POP HC room locations, but I found it a bit confusing:
http://disneyworldlinks.com/tools/PopCenturyRoomLayoutLarge.jpg


----------



## magicalmemories5

Thanks for the response. I just gave that number a call and spoke to a very helpful CM. It was in their system for 2 rooms. I guess all rooms at POP with roll in showers are king size. I feel better knowing everyone will have a bed and my son won't complain about the floor (between his sister and the floor, he would choose the floor in a heartbeat thought!)
Sooooo looking forward to this trip!!


----------



## Minnie&Nana

I'm so glad it's all worked out and you can relax and look forward to the trip. 

And by the way,  to the DIS!


----------



## jkstewart1800

I am sorry if this has been answered before.... I looked through about 6 pages on this thread and didn't see any info... so I thought I would ask.

Are there any full or semi HA rooms at the GF and if so does anyone have demensions or photos?

Thanks so much!


----------



## SueM in MN

jkstewart1800 said:


> I am sorry if this has been answered before.... I looked through about 6 pages on this thread and didn't see any info... so I thought I would ask.
> 
> Are there any full or semi HA rooms at the GF and if so does anyone have demensions or photos?
> 
> Thanks so much!


They do have fully wheelchair accessible with roll in showers and rooms with tubs and grab bars.
I don't believe we have any pictures or measurements.


----------



## dmlashultz

Just wanted to post our accessible room location from our trip in July 09.

Our extended family was in 3 rooms in a row.

Room 6082 was the accessible room. It had a king bed, oversized bathroom with roll-in shower & fold down bench. The balcony was a little oversized as well. (both of those made the actual room a little smaller, but plenty of room for a wheelchair.) Just 2 of us in that room. In general, accessibility was well thought out.

We adjoined to 6083, which had a queen and bunk beds. Room 6084 was a regular room with 2 queen beds.

All the rooms overlooked the beautiful lobby, and we had no problem with noise. The view off the balcony was "woods view". It was a fine view, but not stunning. There was some noise from deliveries in the early morning. It was not a problem unless I was out on the balcony early.

It was very convenient to run up to our room, we really loved staying at the Wilderness Lodge.

One other wheelchair note. Re: boat-- the large one is accessible, the smaller one, not. They alternate runs to the Magic Kingdom.

Laurie S.


----------



## weswife

Hi,

We are planning on staying at CSR!! This will be our frist stay!!! My question is what area would have a HC room close to the food court? My DD 16 is in a WC and would like to refill her mug or make a purchase such as a snack. We stayed at the CBR last may but the foodcourt was far away from our HC room!!!! It was close to a quiet pool and bus stop but the food court was too far for her to travel!!!!!! Any suggestions????


----------



## toocherie

I know others have posted about this--but had the misfortune--again--to get a studio/roll-in shower at SSR where the main closet is inaccessible to anyone with an assistive device because the bed is about 12-14 inches from the wall the closet is on.  They claim they have NO roll-in shower rooms where there is an ability to fully get around the bed with assistive devices (in our case--a walker).  Either you have a room that is accessible to assistive devices--or you have a room with a roll-in shower--you can't have both.

Thoughts and advice--management claims these rooms are ADA approved. . . .whatever that means?


----------



## SueM in MN

toocherie said:


> I know others have posted about this--but had the misfortune--again--to get a studio/roll-in shower at SSR where the main closet is inaccessible to anyone with an assistive device because the bed is about 12-14 inches from the wall the closet is on.  They claim they have NO roll-in shower rooms where there is an ability to fully get around the bed with assistive devices (in our case--a walker).  Either you have a room that is accessible to assistive devices--or you have a room with a roll-in shower--you can't have both.
> 
> Thoughts and advice--management claims these rooms are ADA approved. . . .whatever that means?


I don't have time to check out the ADA requirements tonight, but I think the requirement is for an access aisle of 36 inches on at least one side of the bed. 
I can tell you that when we stay at SSR in a one bedroom unit, we have to move chairs in order for DD to be able to get thru the eating area to get to the living room area.


----------



## toocherie

SueM in MN said:


> I don't have time to check out the ADA requirements tonight, but I think the requirement is for an access aisle of 36 inches on at least one side of the bed.
> I can tell you that when we stay at SSR in a one bedroom unit, we have to move chairs in order for DD to be able to get thru the eating area to get to the living room area.



Sue--were you ever able to check the ADA regs?  Moving chairs would not bother me--but moving a bed is not on my agenda.


----------



## toocherie

Oh and to add insult to injury, Member Services advised today that there are NO roll-in shown studios at the Villas at Grand Californian (not just that they were all taken--that none were actually constructed).  I'm calling my guide tomorrow--this happened a month or two ago and I was told there were.  I can't believe they wouldn't have any.


----------



## steffali

Has anyone stayed at a HA room in BLT?? We are looking to book a 2BR villa there and need a roll in shower


----------



## SueM in MN

toocherie said:


> Oh and to add insult to injury, Member Services advised today that there are NO roll-in shown studios at the Villas at Grand Californian (not just that they were all taken--that none were actually constructed).  I'm calling my guide tomorrow--this happened a month or two ago and I was told there were.  I can't believe they wouldn't have any.


We got a mailing to buy points and I think it said there would be 48 units there. 
With 48 units, they are required to have 2 handicapped accessible units, but none of them are required to have a roll in shower. The requirement for a roll in shower 'kicks in' at 51 rooms. See this Dept of Justice document document.


steffali said:


> Has anyone stayed at a HA room in BLT?? We are looking to book a 2BR villa there and need a roll in shower


No one has reported staying in one yet.
But, the good news is that they have enough rooms that they will need to have multiple roll in showers.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

Reckoned I'ld post the info for anybody that might be looking for it. This september, I spend 8 nights at AKL CL, room with roll in shower. First night I shared the room with a friend (also in wheelchair), next 7 nights she had her own room (non CL).

Got assigned room 4431. Great room with an amazing savannah view. It's about 1.5 'building' away from the elevator. Far enough out for a very good savannah view, yet not very far from the elevator right next to the lobby that gets you to both lobby and busstop as to the Mara, Boma, pool etc. Take a right turn after exiting the room for that elevator. Also at a bit less distance to the left after leaving the room; another elevator that would exit near the pool and Boma. 

CL staff; great.  Not only with regards to their 'regular' duties but also with regards to my needs. Within no time they had maintenance disable the automatic door opener on both rooms so we didn't have to fight the door to get in or out. Somebody was always around offering help when getting food or drinks in the lounge etc. 

Cons; the lay out of the room. Very crowded with all things crammed in there. Had them remove some chairs within the room and from the balcony to give me more space to move around. You can NOT manouvre a wheelchair right next to the bed on the right side, too little space between wall and bed. Bit of a problem that first night. We decided to share the queen bed to have optimal room to move around. This left us with one manual chair next to the bed on the left side. One powerchair right in front of the balcony door. And one manual chair situated around the bed right side corner. No room to put that chair in a way that wouldn't block the walkway to the door and bathroom. So basically, anytime any of us wanted to exit the room or go to the bathroom, the other first had to go to the sofa. Quite a pain in the rear, but doable for one night. 

Also, I if you fold out the sofa, I don't think a manual chair - let alone powerchair- could still fit next to the left side of the queen bed or next to the sofa. Chair would have to be positioned at the feet of the bed. Something to be very aware of when considering using the foldout. 

We didn't tell the CL CM's about this until the last night. I simply figured I would inform Special Services about this after coming back so they could inform guest about the problems when 2 wheelchair users are in the room. According to the CM we talked to it should've been dealt with like it would've if we had booked 3 adults into a one king bed roll in shower room, but found that a bit overboard myself. After hearing about this experience, she checked up with DCL for us to make sure we would have room to move around in our stateroom we booked for the cruise after this WDW-part, without continually having to kick somebody to the other part of the room and/or not being able to put both chairs next to the beds yet not being in eachothers way. 

All in all it was a great stay. Would definately recommend this for 2 persons willing to share the queen bed, especially if they feel OK with having one or two of the chairs removed out of the room to make a lot more space. Wouldn't recommend the room for 2 wheelchair users or a group of 3 because of the room used up by the fold up, never mind if a small child is sleeping on it.


----------



## Capt. Barbosa

We just stayed in the MK view room at the Poly and it was wonderful Dw in a wheelchair with my self and two boys and we had plenty of room. The automatic doors were great no need to sty holding open a heavy door for DW while juggling all the booty we had accuired during our trips to the park.  I can put up pics but this room had been covered before its number 1017 in Tahiti blg.  The view was fantastic and having the small ramp out on to the patio was heaven for DW.   We will be headed back to WDW in Apr. and staying at BC and will be sure to get measurements and pics since I haven't been able to locate any on the boards.


----------



## DenLo

steffali said:


> Has anyone stayed at a HA room in BLT?? We are looking to book a 2BR villa there and need a roll in shower



There are HA rooms with roll in showers at BLT.  Please check out this thread by work2play. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33152565&postcount=1

People have reported that not only are there some rooms with a roll in shower but the bed in the master bedroom bed was lower to the floor for ease of a wheelchair person to get in and out of bed.  There are also HA rooms with bathroom rails and no roll in shower.  

I would think you should call MS to verify this information.


----------



## loadsapixiedust

We have just booked a trip for July staying 16 nights at POR then 5 nights at Pop Century. We are a family of 3, myself, DH and DS (18) who is quadriplegic and a full time wheelchair user. I have a few questions about the rooms.

I requested accessible rooms with roll in shower. Special Needs have allocated us accessible king bed rooms at both resorts with a rollaway bed. Will this work for us? What size are the rollaway beds? Are they robust enough/large enough/comfortable for an adult? Can we use bed rails with them? What is the height like for transfer to/from a wheelchair? Where in the room would the rollaway be positioned? Will there be enough floor space for a wheelchair alongside the bed for transfers? Will we still have space to move around with a wheelchair? Does anyone have photos of the rollaway beds?

We have always had connecting rooms or rooms with 2 beds before. Do they have rooms with 2 beds and a rollaway shower? I just don't want us to be struggling, 3 weeks is a long time to struggle. I do feel a bit short changed that for what we have paid one of us will not even have a proper bed


----------



## Capt. Barbosa

Located first floor just off the lobby and over looking the back entrance of the Beach Club. The hotel was well setup and the location was wonderful, the room had two double beds and push button controls to open the door from inside. We had the room with a roll-in shower but the bathroom wasn't functional for my wife the toilet was too low gor her to get off by herself and the grab bar setup wasn't helpful. The sink was too high although it did have the paddle controls for the water. And although easy to get into the roll in shower seat was very small, DW is not a big  and she was not comfortable on it.   We have added this hotel to our list of non-functional for us along with the OKW.   Others we have found well setup was AKL, POR,POFQ, the two best for us so far WL and the POLY.


----------



## SueM in MN

OKW
1 bedroom wheelchair accessible with roll in shower, room 2115.
Connects with lock off accessible studio with roll in shower 2116 to make a 2 bedroom villa.

The master bedroom is to the right as you enter the room. The entrance to the studio is to the left. This makes the toilet in the master bathroom have a wheelchair space to the left of the toilet.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Hi, all,

We had to switch from the Poly (medical bills piling up, need a less expensive resort) -Has anyone had experience with a WL room with handrails and a bench? We tried to book BC, but all HC rooms are already blocked for our dates. My friend would like to try WL, but my understanding is that WL only has a king bed and fully accessible rooms (which I would need if no handrails). Also, would the resort add a rollaway even though there would be two of us? 

Thanks much!


----------



## MickeyMirth

Minnie&Nana said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> We had to switch from the Poly (medical bills piling up, need a less expensive resort) -Has anyone had experience with a WL room with handrails and a bench? We tried to book BC, but all HC rooms are already blocked for our dates. My friend would like to try WL, but my understanding is that WL only has a king bed and fully accessible rooms (which I would need if no handrails). Also, would the resort add a rollaway even though there would be two of us?
> 
> Thanks much!



There is a highly informative post by Bill Sears, page 1 post 4, with lots of pictures. Not at all sure about the rollaway bed. Hope you're able to get a room that accomodates your needs.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

MickeyMirth said:


> There is a highly informative post by Bill Sears, page 1 post 4, with lots of pictures. Not at all sure about the rollaway bed. Hope you're able to get a room that accomodates your needs.


Thanks much - your dust worked!  We moved to YC and they blocked a fully accessible room in what looks to be a nice location for a std room. I did forget to ask if it has 2 beds though, so will call back later today to verify - all is well!


----------



## dmlashultz

Minnie&Nana said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> We had to switch from the Poly (medical bills piling up, need a less expensive resort) -Has anyone had experience with a WL room with handrails and a bench? We tried to book BC, but all HC rooms are already blocked for our dates. My friend would like to try WL, but my understanding is that WL only has a king bed and fully accessible rooms (which I would need if no handrails). Also, would the resort add a rollaway even though there would be two of us?
> 
> Thanks much!



We stayed at the Wilderness Lodge last July, and found accessibility worked well in general for my husband, the wheelchair user. Aside from a couple minor things, accessibility was well thought out. I don't think the room would fit a roll-away.

We had kids with us in a adjoining room (with my very nice parents). My husband also stayed in YC for a conference. Room was fine.

Laurie S.


----------



## Willow1213

Any reports on accessability at CSR? We are travelling with 4 adults (techinally 3ad 1jr). My husband will have just had knee surgery and will be in a large, non-bending brace. He will not be able to step in to a tub/shower although he can still stand during the shower (we hope!). Can we request a roll in shower room for him? How will this work with 4 people in a room. Will they have to give us 2 connecting rooms? We will find out more shortly from the doctor concerning his post-op mobility issues. 

On an unrelated note, we would have never survived our last trip without your GAC info! We got a GAC with a no stairs stamp for him at DL and it worked perfectly!


----------



## SueM in MN

Willow1213 said:


> Any reports on accessability at CSR? We are travelling with 4 adults (techinally 3ad 1jr). My husband will have just had knee surgery and will be in a large, non-bending brace. He will not be able to step in to a tub/shower although he can still stand during the shower (we hope!). Can we request a roll in shower room for him? How will this work with 4 people in a room. Will they have to give us 2 connecting rooms? We will find out more shortly from the doctor concerning his post-op mobility issues.
> 
> On an unrelated note, we would have never survived our last trip without your GAC info! We got a GAC with a no stairs stamp for him at DL and it worked perfectly!


When you are making the reservation, talk to the person about your needs. You can request a roll in shower and the CM will have you hang on while they contact the Special Needs department to find out whether or not they have a room with a roll in shower for the dates you need.
Tell them how many people are in your group and they will determine what to do about the group. Some rooms in some resorts will have 2 beds and sleep 4 in that room.

If you have any questions later, you can call the Special Reservations number directly. YOu will need your reservation number when you call; there is more information in the disABILITIES FAQs thread near the top of this board (or follow the link in my signature).


----------



## luvpooh

SueM in MN said:


> Saratoga Springs buildings all have elevators.
> The master bedroom part has a separate shower. There is a little lip to walk over, but it is a separate shower, not a combination shower/tub.
> If you need a shower chair/bench, you can request one from Housekeeping once you get there. Here's a picture that shows the shower from the Master bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roll in shower doesn't have the glass part of the wall or the shower door. There is no lip at all; the floor of the shower just blends in with the floor. There is a shower curtain instead of a door.
> 
> The other bedroom would have a combination tub/shower (that's the Studio part of the 2 bedroom).
> 
> Location depends on what you want to be near to. We like Congress Park because it is closer to walk to Downtown Disney. It's also not that far of a walk to the check-in/restaurant/main pool area and it's not far from the bus. The Springs is close to those things, but the bus stop there is the last stop.



I have a question about the 1 BR at SSR with regard to the shower stall in a regular room.  I know we can request a bench but can we also request one of the shower 'hoses' as well?  Detachable shower head?  I'm sorry I forget what the proper terminology is...
Similarly, if we were to stay in a studio, do they have the transfer benches (where you can slide in from the bathroom into the tub on the shower chair) and also, would you be able to get the detachable shower head put into a reg. tub/shower combo?

thanks


----------



## bjb1124

We are scheduled to go to WDW in Dec in CR Tower.  I have a roll in shower requested and confirmed it with the Special Reservations people.

Now I have read that these rooms only have a king bed - there are 3 adults (49, and 2 -70's) on our  reservations.  Is this true?

I've also read about the noise from Chef Mickey.  I can tell you that a roll in shower for my dad is not worth the crabbiness that will ensue if we are jolted awake, morning noon or night from Chef Mickey!  He's already said he'll sponge bathe if he has to, he just wants a quiet room!  

Any info is appreciated.  I've search the archives and found little on the location of the rooms or if the rooms are only king.

Thanks!


----------



## pampam

Is there a handicap assesssable suite at the ASMu?  Has anyone ever stayed there or seen it?  How does is look?


----------



## disneyobessed

Does anyone know if all the area at POR have a roll in shower room..? We were booked to stay there next yr with a roll in shower room and was going to request an area closets to food court.. just wanted to make sure before I call for a request.. thanks.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

disneyobessed said:


> Does anyone know if all the area at POR have a roll in shower room..? We were booked to stay there next yr with a roll in shower room and was going to request an area closets to food court.. just wanted to make sure before I call for a request.. thanks.


 
Yes, both Alligator Bayou and the Mansions bldgs have fully accessible rooms. AB would be first floor as there are no elevators, but all mansion bldgs do have elevators. I know for sure AB has HC rooms in bldg 14 very near the food court/lobby/bus stop - we had one but cannot recall the room number. Enjoy POR!


----------



## domiii

DM uses an EVC because she has 2 knee replacements and is 84 yo. We plan to stay in a SSR Treehouse villa next May. She does not require a handicapped equiped villa and I would not want to ask for one as some one who truly needs might miss out. 

Are there villas with a ramp or where would we be able to put/recharge the EVC? Your help is most appreciated.


----------



## kathyk2

Is it too late to book a solo trip for either the first or second week of December? I'd like to stay at AllStar Music or Pop. I would need a tub seat and hand held shower since getting in and of the tub would be difficult by myself. Thanks for any advice. Kathy


----------



## PrincessTrisha

bjb1124 said:


> We are scheduled to go to WDW in Dec in CR Tower. I have a roll in shower requested and confirmed it with the Special Reservations people.
> 
> Now I have read that these rooms only have a king bed - there are 3 adults (49, and 2 -70's) on our reservations. Is this true?
> 
> I've also read about the noise from Chef Mickey. I can tell you that a roll in shower for my dad is not worth the crabbiness that will ensue if we are jolted awake, morning noon or night from Chef Mickey! He's already said he'll sponge bathe if he has to, he just wants a quiet room!
> 
> Any info is appreciated. I've search the archives and found little on the location of the rooms or if the rooms are only king.
> 
> Thanks!


 
We stayed at the CR last October in an accessible room and it had two queen beds and a sofa bed (single). It was a large room and easy to manuever in (except for the shower - it was a little small but we made it work).


----------



## Nanajo1

I've read all 8 pages and looked at work2play's great work sheet but I could not determine what units are HA. 
TIA


----------



## pugdog

weswife said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are planning on staying at CSR!! This will be our frist stay!!! My question is what area would have a HC room close to the food court? My DD 16 is in a WC and would like to refill her mug or make a purchase such as a snack. We stayed at the CBR last may but the foodcourt was far away from our HC room!!!! It was close to a quiet pool and bus stop but the food court was too far for her to travel!!!!!! Any suggestions????



We have stayed in 1,3 and 4 which is close to the food and buses.


----------



## pugdog

KPeveler said:


> Does anyone know if there are accessible rooms with a roll-in shower in Casitas 4 or 5 at CSR?  I am going on my honeymoon, and i like that these are located at the first bus stop, so i am more likely to get on the bus with my chair.  also, they seem more remote, and a little quieter - always a plus for the honeymoon!
> 
> if not there, does anyone know where the accessible rooms are at coronado springs?



Yes there is, we have stayed in both of those buildings. 1 and 3 are also nice to stay in.


----------



## Tikihula

A friend of mine has two standard view studios reserved for January 2011 at Kidani Village, one of which is fully H/A (roll-in shower) for her adult son who is in a wheelchair.  I'm trying to help her figure out what section of the resort they might be located in.  When I called the resort the CM said they were, "scattered all over the resort."  I'm sure there are a very limited number of studios with standard views with roll-in showers.  Does anyone know where they might be located?  

I know she won't be located right next door to her son and his friend, since she and her husband will also be in a standard view studio.  They requested as close as possible and it's noted on the reservation.  

Thanks for any insight or information on the fully H/A room locations that anyone can provide.

Bev


----------



## barrysprot36

Has anyone stayed in an accessible Inn Room at Vero Beach? Just wondering where they are situated, hopefully not on the first floor.

Caron


----------



## LouiseS

I will be traveling with my paralyzed husband, twin 2 yr olds and my able-bodied sister (god bless her) this May.  we plan to stay in a one bedroom villa at the wilderness lodhe villas.  Our travel agent was told "all rooms are wheelchair accessible" but when I called I was told to request a "handicap accessible" room for the accessible bathroom.
Does this sound right to anyone?  
thanks so much


----------



## KPeveler

Yes, it makes sense.  All rooms in Wilderness Lodge are served by elevators, so there are no stairs to reach any of the rooms, and all doors are wide enough for wheelchairs to fit through with no problem.

To reserve an accessible suite, you need to call Disney (or have your travel agent call) and ask for one to be reserved for you.

There are two types of accessible rooms, one with a roll in shower and ones without (but with extra handrails).  I imagine you want one with a roll-in shower.  

There is the number for special services in the FAQs at the top of the page, or you can call the regular contact number and they will direct you appropriately.


----------



## weswife

We stayed at the WL for our 2010 trip! The HC room was great! We had a roll in shower! The view was great, we could see fireworks! We enjoyed the balcony. DD loved it. She uses a wheelchair fulltime. The elevators were great. 

For our 2011 trip we are doing a split stay! We have decided to stay at CSR and BC!!! Hope this is great trip too!


----------



## Capt. Barbosa

We were there at the same time as Weswife.  We were in room 1015 just past the Roaring Forks, seemed to be alot of HC rooms down there.  Roll in shower with adjoing room.  The photos on the first page that Bill Sears posted show the set up of these rooms very well.
We had stayed in this very room a few years ago and didn't have a problem this time however the ADA height toilet was not present and we had a standard height toilet, not sure if they replaced it because of a problem with the old one and just used the first one they had. We are letting WDW know so hopefully they will fix this problem. 

DW shot a short video of this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSzM5hS9Hrs


----------



## Nanajo1

I had a non H/A room on one visit. My only real need was to be able to get on/off the commode.  I requested a raised toliet seat from housekeeping and they quickly brought a chair like seat that slid over the toilet. It was easily moved for anyone who did not need it.
I do not worry so much if I can't get an H/A room now.


----------



## Karcia

How high up were you, and was it high up enough to avoid the noise of Chef Mickey's and the Monorail, if you don't mind me asking? I have also requested a handicap room, and have the same concerns. The noise would be bad. I have a 7 yr old son, who once asleep does great, as does my husband, but I would wake up at a pin-drop, so I really need quiet.

Would anyone else know this, either??  



Thanks for the info!

Karcia


----------



## Cheshire Figment

I have over 100 nights in the Contemporary Tower.  The doors and rooms are very soundproof.  And the monorail trains ride on rubber tires and are electric so they actually make no noticable noise.


----------



## Karcia

That is a huge relief to hear. Thank you so much. I was starting to worry.

Karcia.


----------



## splashmtnfan

I have seen ramps on them so just wondering what the set-up is? Is it different than a standard cabin?


----------



## pampam

splashmtnfan said:


> I have seen ramps on them so just wondering what the set-up is? Is it different than a standard cabin?



This was several years ago so the info is dated.  However, we were checked into a regular cabin, but there were 2 of us in wheelchairs, so they moved us into a accessable cabin.  The biggest difference was the bathroom, with a roll in shower and of course the ramp.


----------



## ShhhQ

We are staying at POR this Sept. I had to request a fully accessible room for DM who will be using her own WC. I also am renting an ECV. I am pretty sure we will have no problems getting them both in a room since we seemed to have no issues doing so at the values. Other than Acc. room, I only made one request... I want to be in AB (I fell in love with the rustic charm in the photos). However we have never stayed there before don't really know what to expect. I have read that there are only 22 acc. rooms but the only room locations I have seen for AB are in bld 14.... which happens to now be a preferred, which we didn't pay for. What other possibilites are there in the AB section... or will we be more likely to be put in the mansions? Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## splashmtnfan

pampam said:


> This was several years ago so the info is dated.  However, we were checked into a regular cabin, but there were 2 of us in wheelchairs, so they moved us into a accessable cabin.  The biggest difference was the bathroom, with a roll in shower and of course the ramp.



Just wondering if the bedding was any different as there did not seem to be mich room in the actual bedroom for a wheelchair.


----------



## pampam

splashmtnfan said:


> Just wondering if the bedding was any different as there did not seem to be mich room in the actual bedroom for a wheelchair.



It was a one bedroom cabin with a large  bed, (sorry, I've forgotten if it was double or queen) ample floorspace and a set of bunk beds.  There was also a double murphy bed pulled down in the living room area.  The 2 wheelchair users were not confined to their chairs, but we never noticed a problem.  It seemed quite well laid out.


----------



## splashmtnfan

pampam said:


> It was a one bedroom cabin with a large  bed, (sorry, I've forgotten if it was double or queen) ample floorspace and a set of bunk beds.  There was also a double murphy bed pulled down in the living room area.  The 2 wheelchair users were not confined to their chairs, but we never noticed a problem.  It seemed quite well laid out.



That is the same set-up that we had before. It was a double bed. Glad to hear they did not take out the bunk beds!


----------



## lisam427

Minnie&Nana said:


> Yes, both Alligator Bayou and the Mansions bldgs have fully accessible rooms. AB would be first floor as there are no elevators, but all mansion bldgs do have elevators. I know for sure AB has HC rooms in bldg 14 very near the food court/lobby/bus stop - we had one but cannot recall the room number. Enjoy POR!



we were in ab in 2009.  my relatives had an accessible room in building 14.  it was 1404.  it was wonderful.  close to everything!!!


----------



## goingroundthebend

If anyone does get chance or stays in one of the new POFq accesiable rooms.The ones with the 2 queen beds and roll in shower .Would you mind please letting me  know how it goes .be both my son and myself in wheelchairs and dd .So hopefully enough room not to be synchronised wheelchair moving needed

As after many chats with people at disney they have confirmed they have these or will have, rather than just the king bed accessible rooms and that one will be blocked out foe us when we stay .
thank you


----------



## BillSears

I just got back from a wonderful vacation and I stayed at POFQ.  I was pretty shocked when I checked into my room and saw 2 queen beds.  I almost went back to the front desk to explain that there must have been a mix up but I looked in the bathroom first.  WOW, there was a roll-in show there!

During my trip I spoke to some CMs about it and they said that ALL of the roll-in shower rooms at POFQ had been converted over to the 2 queen beds. It's a shame about no more king beds for the roll-in shower rooms for those who wish to share a big bed but it's great for those who do not want to share beds.  

A couple other thing about these rooms is that there is no standard closet, instead an amoire is in the room.  Also there is no room for a connecting door so no connecting rooms would be available.

I didn't bring a tape measure so I don't have any measurements but I took some pictures:

As you can see from this picture they added a bit of extra space to the room by removing the entry alcove that is standard on the outside entrance.  I was in the room with the red door, room 1111.






As you enter the room you can see how cramped it is inside.  I suppose in some ways it's probably a little roomier than the standard room but it's pretty tight for those of us on wheels.  I could move my wheelchair without any problems down the path to the bathroom and I had no trouble going between the beds.  But the distance between the far bed and the wall is only about 1 foot so there was no way for me to get there.

I'd guess the bed is about 23 inches high.

The "closet" is the last piece of furniture on the wall and the refrigerator is located under the TV.






Looking out from the bathroom you can see the entrance and a bit of the table on the far right near the window.






The bathroom toilet seemed to be about 20-21 inches high.  A bit higher than my standard toilet at home but lower than the seat of my wheelchair.  The sink had a cut away underneath that worked fine for me.  You can see it's just a single sink not a double like the normal rooms.






The roll-in shower worked great for me.  Usually I seem to get water all over the place in the Disney roll-in showers but this one had a small, maybe 1/4", lip that seemed to do a great job of keeping the rest of the room dry.






Here's a shot of the seat and the controls.  The seat folded up when not in use.  I thought the seat was great!  No wooden slots to scrape against your butt when transferring.  The seat was probably 21-22 inches and seemed a perfect height for my transfers.  It was a nice size for me, I never felt like I might slide off because it was too small.  It was also very sturdy, I never felt like it was going to move under me while showering or transferring. 

The bottom control in the shower diverted the flow from the hand held shower head show to a fixed shower hear just out of the picture at the top.  A very nice feature!






Overall I'd be very happy to get this room again.  The bed could have been an inch or two lower and of course I'd always like more floor space but other that that I thought this was a very good design.


----------



## Tinker Bell Fan

What is the difference between "HA" and "HC" terms?

Thank you!!


----------



## snoozin'cruisin

Please show some photos of the accessible family rooms with their beds in place.  Looking to sleep 5 adults in what is supposed to be a larger family room.  Also is there any way to get special needs adults into the aquaduct tube  -- they like to have fun too:


----------



## stink

Hi All, 

Have booked a 2 bedroom savannah view accessible villa. For my 85 year old dad and 80 year old mom they need a low bed, as beds can be quite high, a roll in shower with seat, accessbile toilet that we can access via wheelchair. 

Looking for information about where the accessible rooms are located around the savannah and I'd like to show my Dad some pictures of the villa as he is nervous about being away from his own accessible bathroom & bedroom.

I've also rented a lift recliner from a disney recommended vendor to be delivered to the resort from Care Medical Equipment...has anyone rented medical equipment from Care ?


----------



## SueM in MN

stink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have booked a 2 bedroom savannah view accessible villa. For my 85 year old dad and 80 year old mom they need a low bed, as beds can be quite high, a roll in shower with seat, accessbile toilet that we can access via wheelchair.
> 
> Looking for information about where the accessible rooms are located around the savannah and I'd like to show my Dad some pictures of the villa as he is nervous about being away from his own accessible bathroom & bedroom.
> 
> I've also rented a lift recliner from a disney recommended vendor to be delivered to the resort from Care Medical Equipment...has anyone rented medical equipment from Care ?



We rented a Rehab bath chair from Care. It was fine, delivered and picked up on schedule. People have posted about renting reclining chairs from them and were fine.

I will look for accessible room pictures. Are you staying at the AK Lodge or villas?


----------



## stink

Hi Sue, 

Thanks for the reply. We are staying in a savannah view villa, two bedroom at Kidani.


----------



## SueM in MN

stink said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. We are staying in a savannah view villa, two bedroom at Kidani.


Sorry, I missed the 2 bedroom villa part. I did need to know the Kidani part though. That is important because when we toured Animal Kingdom Villas, they pretty much told us that Jambo is not as accessible, but Kidani has nicely accessible rooms.
I have not been able to find any pictures of accessible rooms yet, but this post has some very nice pictures of the regular rooms. Most of the differences between the regular rooms and the accessible ones are in the bathrooms.

As far as bed height - there were no guidelines for bed height in accessible rooms until just recently (March 2011). So, there is no standard for low beds in accessible rooms. If the bed is too high, you can call Housekeeping and they will be able to help.

Still looking for accessible room pictures, but this will help for now.



ead79 said:


> Here are pictures from our savannah view one bedroom villa 7969 at Kidani Village at AKV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra full bath accessed from the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master bath



EDITED TO ADD: I searched as many places and ways as I can think of and have not been able to find any pictures of a roll in shower bathroom at Kidani.
I am going to separate out your post and my replies from this thread so hopefully someone will see it and reply.


----------



## travelitis

Son uses his scooter/ECV, plus we have to take an air mattress plus 6 inch memory foam mattress for him as part of his pain control measures. We're staying at All Star Sports, and I wondered if the room sq ft was same as the regular rooms. I'm assuming it is, although that seems tight for navigating a wheelchair before we rearrange furniture and add to it. If the only difference is the bathroom, though, he can be in a standard room this trip. 

(my sig really needs updated)


----------



## Capt. Barbosa

stink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have booked a 2 bedroom savannah view accessible villa. For my 85 year old dad and 80 year old mom they need a low bed, as beds can be quite high, a roll in shower with seat, accessbile toilet that we can access via wheelchair.
> 
> Looking for information about where the accessible rooms are located around the savannah and I'd like to show my Dad some pictures of the villa as he is nervous about being away from his own accessible bathroom & bedroom.
> 
> I've also rented a lift recliner from a disney recommended vendor to be delivered to the resort from Care Medical Equipment...has anyone rented medical equipment from Care ?




Not sure when you are travelling but I will be staying in a 2 Bdrm with a Roll-in shower Kidani the First week in November, so if you are travelling after that I will pictures of the room up shortly after that.


----------



## Cinderella<3

Hello, can someone tell me if I'm correct when I say the Disney's All Star Music resort has HA suites, but does not have a roll in shower?


----------



## Charleyann

Cinderella<3 said:


> Hello, can someone tell me if I'm correct when I say the Disney's All Star Music resort has HA suites, but does not have a roll in shower?



You are incorrect. All Star Resorts have roll in shower rooms and other HA rooms. The roll in shower rooms all have one king size bed.....

Stayed many times in Roll in Shower rolls at Values and moderates ...

Feel free to ask anymore....

Oops I misread your question. The Music does not have roll in shower suites
Charleyann


----------



## Cinderella<3

magicalmemories5 said:


> I was just looking for this information. We stayed at POP back in 2005 and I had requested the roll in show accessible room for our stay and had 4 people in the room. For that stay, we were given a king room that was accessible and were comped at second connecting room with 2 double beds. Worked out very well. I believe I was told at some point during that process of making the reservations that ALL roll in accessible rooms at POP were king due to the larger bathroom size.
> I am now verifying our details for our trip next month with the same four people at POP and can't quite seem to find out if that is the case still. I am needing to know so I know if I need to bring additional bedding along for my son. If it is a roll in room with 2 double beds, he will need bedding for the floor (14 yr. old daughter is the one in a wheelchair and does not 'share' her bed well). If it is the same set up as our last trip, we will be fine and he will have a bed. I spoke with someone at the main number the other day and all she could tell me is it could be either way. Is POP the only one that is set standard with the King bed and she was misunderstood? I really felt rushed talking to her. Not nearly as helpful as most CM I have dealt with. Does anyone know how I can find out this information?
> THANK SO MUCH IN ADVANCE IF YOU KNOW.



Alright so I'm a little confused and I hope you can help me clear it up My dad is a paraplegic and needs lots of help in the morning. We are looking for a suite type of room. A room for my dad and step mom to have their privacy to get him ready in the morning, and then a living room with a pull out couch or something for the other kids stay in. It sounds like this would be a perfect situation for us. My dad and step mom could stay in one of the rooms and the others could stay in the joining room. I just don't understand what it takes to have the room covered by Disney?


----------



## livndisney

Cinderella<3 said:


> Alright so I'm a little confused and I hope you can help me clear it up My dad is a paraplegic and needs lots of help in the morning. We are looking for a suite type of room. A room for my dad and step mom to have their privacy to get him ready in the morning, and then a living room with a pull out couch or something for the other kids stay in. It sounds like this would be a perfect situation for us. My dad and step mom could stay in one of the rooms and the others could stay in the joining room. I just don't understand what it takes to have the room covered by Disney?



A suite holds 6 people so you would not need an ajoining room. A standard room holds 4 people, so you would need to pay for a second room.


----------



## Charleyann

Cinderella<3 said:


> Alright so I'm a little confused and I hope you can help me clear it up My dad is a paraplegic and needs lots of help in the morning. We are looking for a suite type of room. A room for my dad and step mom to have their privacy to get him ready in the morning, and then a living room with a pull out couch or something for the other kids stay in. It sounds like this would be a perfect situation for us. My dad and step mom could stay in one of the rooms and the others could stay in the joining room. I just don't understand what it takes to have the room covered by Disney?



If there are four of you, then you will need a second room if the room has a king. They are usually adjoining so they could have their privacy when needed .....Similiar to your needs ? If not, then maybe try the deluxe.....

Charleyann


----------



## Charleyann

Cinderella<3 said:


> Alright so I'm a little confused and I hope you can help me clear it up My dad is a paraplegic and needs lots of help in the morning. We are looking for a suite type of room. A room for my dad and step mom to have their privacy to get him ready in the morning, and then a living room with a pull out couch or something for the other kids stay in. It sounds like this would be a perfect situation for us. My dad and step mom could stay in one of the rooms and the others could stay in the joining room. I just don't understand what it takes to have the room covered by Disney?



You just call Disney and let them know you need a roll in shower room for four people. They have to book through special services and will put you on hold to do so and let you know availability....

Be sure to stress ROLL IN Shower . Disney will nto tell you until you arrive how they will handle it exactly. They do have different ways of dealing with it.
Charleyann


----------



## loadsapixiedust

SueM in MN said:


> I searched as many places and ways as I can think of and have not been able to find any pictures of a roll in shower bathroom at Kidani.



This is the roll-in shower in our 2 bed (dedicated) standard view villa at Kidani room number 7819 on 4th floor.





 The roll-in shower is in the bathroom off the 2nd bedroom. This bedroom has 2 double beds. The master suite had a standard master bathroom with whirlpool tub and shower enclosure and the 3rd bathroom had a regular tub with shower over.
This is the vanity unit in the 2nd bathroom which was alongside the roll-in shower.





Just to answer the earlier question about beds - the beds in the 2nd bedroom (the one with the roll-in shower) were very high not lower as is usual in accessible rooms.


----------



## SueM in MN

loadsapixiedust said:


> Just to answer the earlier question about beds - the beds in the 2nd bedroom (the one with the roll-in shower) were very high not lower as is usual in accessible rooms.


Thank you for the pictures. I looked all over and could not find any.

Regarding the bed height. Until the most recent guidelines to the ADA accessibility guidelines, there were no standards for bed heights in handicapped accessible rooms.
So, some were high, some were low. It could vary a lot. 
The new guidelines do add height information.


----------



## pampam

What are the new ADA guidelines for bed height?


----------



## Nanajo1

I found out on our last trip that not all roll in shower rooms are fully H/A. My room at OKW had a roll in shower and toilet with grab bars but the rest of the villa was not H/A. The microwave was mounted over the stove. The kitchen sink did not have the cutout so I could get close. The doorway to the porch had a large lip I could not get my chair over. I guess you have to ask for a H/A room that is fully H/A not just a roll in shower if you need to get to the kitchen sink and microwave. Because I was traveling with my DH I was able to get along okay. But I do like my independence to make my popcorn when I want!


----------



## Capt. Barbosa

Here are the pictures of the 2bdrm lockoff at AKV room 7616/7618 








































*A couple of shots of room 1016 at the Poly Tahiti Bldg*


----------



## Princesspunkin

Do anyone know of rooms at the Beach Club that are HA and where they are located in the resort? I need one close to the Lobby and eating area, and near an elevator if possible.

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Princesspunkin said:


> Do anyone know of rooms at the Beach Club that are HA and where they are located in the resort? I need one close to the Lobby and eating area, and near an elevator if possible.
> 
> Thanks
> Dawn


The accessible rooms are in all price categories and scattered throughout the Resort.  And at BC the only table service is Cape May Cafe (which is a buffet off the lobby) and the only counter service (which is also table service) is Beaches and Cream.


----------



## daisy_duck

Does anyone know if Pop Century has the double/double bed setup for the handycapped accessible room with the roll-in-shower?


----------



## ShhhQ

daisy_duck said:


> Does anyone know if Pop Century has the double/double bed setup for the handycapped accessible room with the roll-in-shower?



The last time we stayed at pop... 2008.. the answer to that question would be no. I was told that all the rooms with roll-in-shower were king rooms. But as that has been a few years, I don't know if that may have changed.


----------



## lisam427

i am thinking about staying at riverside a need a room with a roll in shower.  since the refurbishments do these rooms come with king beds or doubles?  tia! 
lisa


----------



## ShhhQ

lisam427 said:


> i am thinking about staying at riverside a need a room with a roll in shower.  since the refurbishments do these rooms come with king beds or doubles?  tia!
> lisa



We stayed in a room last fall with a roll-in shower..... however this room was pre-refurbished. It was a king bed..... I don't think they would have changed that. The refurbishment replaced all the double beds with queens, so I assume it could be either a king or 2 queens now.


----------



## Hankshouse

Hoping someone here may have the "inside scoop".  DD is a manual wheelchair user and we just booked our next trip to WDW in a Royal Room/ 2 queens.  Soooo excited and that's just me - keeping it a surprise   Daughter can make some transfers so really our ideal room configuration is simply toilet and tub grab bars with a little extra bathroom space for ease of transfer.  Anyone have any idea yet what type of accessible rooms will be on offer for this category?  Thanks for any info!


----------



## TaraPA

BCV studio #328 HA pics (sorry no measurements):


----------



## Capt. Barbosa

I will be staying in a 2bdrm at VWL roll-in shower room at the end of April so I will get photos when we stay.


----------



## Terkina

I went to look at prices for WDW and made a booking just to see the prices.  Now you can book a accessible room while using normal booking page.  

When I get up the different rooms that are available there is something called Florida special accessible room with option for hearing accessibility. 2 queen beds. Sleeps 1 - 4.

What is Florida special accessible room?


----------



## Capt. Barbosa

Villa at Wilderness Lodge Room 5544  2 Bedroom Dedicted Roll in shower in both bedrooms











































*This Photo was taken to show the difference in height between the toilet and a standard Wheelchair. We informed Disney that transferring from that height to a Wheelchair wasn't possible for my wife without my assistance.*


----------



## disneymarie

daisy_duck said:


> Does anyone know if Pop Century has the double/double bed setup for the handycapped accessible room with the roll-in-shower?



THey were doing renovations at Pop in March. Rooms were going to be made into family suites and the HA were now dble dble avl too.

Our scoop is that there was an accessable room, sleep dbl dbl. It did not have a roll in shower. They had to adjust our reservations when we got to the Pop to add the roll in shower room which had a King. 

But, when I called for our reserv recently, now they are stated to have a dbl dbl with roll in shower. 

Our family of four had a King access with the attached dbl which gave the disabled person the ability to sleep alone. Now we have to pay for 2 rooms, the disabled person or another would be given a roll away. No idea where it would be put with rollator, ECV, and other bedding needs.

We are staying off site this time to see if it works out better for future trips.


----------



## ilovefairies

When I booked with my travel agent, she said that she talked to "special needs" at WDW and was told that at All Star Sports, the rooms with the roll in shower have a king as well as two doubles. This was a shock to her and she was going to call back and talk to someone else to see if it's really true. 

I'm just wondering if anyone has heard of this type of room...praying it's true and it's a new renovation.


----------



## disneymarie

ilovefairies said:


> When I booked with my travel agent, she said that she talked to "special needs" at WDW and was told that at All Star Sports, the rooms with the roll in shower have a king as well as two doubles. This was a shock to her and she was going to call back and talk to someone else to see if it's really true.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has heard of this type of room...praying it's true and it's a new renovation.



Not sure about Sports, when I tried making reservations, it was a King, Dbl Dbl, or a King, Dbl in room. Nothing about a King and Dbl dble. That is how we use to go, with 4 and one disabled needed a bed their self. 
Now it is a King, with a double bed offered for our family of 4 or we need to book the both rooms.

In March at the Pop, I had to book for King and attached dbl pay for 2 rooms. The talk at the hotel was there were rooms currently being renovated to be much as the Music with family suite.


----------



## bellepearle

Can anyone tell me about the 2 bedroom villas at BLT? Do they have accessible 2 bedroom dedicated villas where all 3 bathrooms have roll-in showers and are fully wheelchair accessible?


----------



## loadsapixiedust

bellepearle said:


> Can anyone tell me about the 2 bedroom villas at BLT? Do they have accessible 2 bedroom dedicated villas where all 3 bathrooms have roll-in showers and are fully wheelchair accessible?



The one we had last time had the roll-in shower in the master suite bathroom the other 2 bathrooms had a regular tub with shower over. We found this a little awkward as we were travelling with another couple who had the master suite and we used the second bedroom. It meant we had to use their bathroom for DS. I wish they had made the second bathroom accessible too. I'm sure there would be space to have a roll-in shower in there.

We much preferred the arrangement at Kidani where the master bathroom had a walk in shower and the second bathroom had a roll-in.


----------



## bellepearle

loadsapixiedust - Yeah, I don't know why all 3 bathrooms in the villa aren't accessible. We just got off the phone and long story short, the only way to guarantee that we get at least two bathrooms with roll-in showers is to get either 2 HA 1-bedroom villas and request that they be adjoining or to get 1 deluxe studio and 1 1-bedroom villa (both fully HA) and request that they be adjoining. She said if you just ask for a 2 bedroom fully HA villa it would most like have 1 roll-in shower with the other 2 bathrooms having bath tubs. My grandma who will be with us doesn't need a roll-in shower but I definitely do. She could manage with a shower that has a little step up into it as long as she has grab bars.


----------



## Glittercat

_We stayed at POFQ in Dec. of 2011, non W/CH room. I have to say it was very hard to get chair over the doorframe, little space to turn around, but we managed. My husband had to pull me backwards over the threshold of the door as my wheels kept getting stuck when I pushed myself. The vanity area was fine in regards to height, but my chair is manual and small, so not sure it would work for all- also one cannot see in mirror to use the one over vanity. There was a mirror on the bathroom door which I availed myself of. The bathroom was inaccessible with chair. One of my legs works much of the time so I hopped or used the cane. Plenty of room to fold a chair, but I would advise getting an accessible room if mobility devices are to be used, and if given the choice staying at POFQ. ~Rebecca_


----------



## Glittercat

_Captain Barbosa after viewing your pictures we will in future plan to stay at the Poly! 
This trip we're staying at the Beach Club I've requested a wheelchair accessible room, Garden view, with bathtub and handrails. The roll in shower would not work well for us as sometimes I need baths for pain and swelling, plus the kids enjoy baths. Has anyone stayed in or seen a room such as this? Having a room I can get myself into and out of of will be such a treat, and I think make the vacation easier for my family! ~Rebecca _


----------



## zaynee

I will be staying in an accessible garden view with roll in shower for the first time.  I am wondering how that room is.

This is my first time in an accessible room.  I do know that the roll in shower rooms are on ground floor.

Can hardly wait for that Christmas spirit to come ... arriving after Thanksgiving.


----------



## candielips

Does anyone have any info on the wheelchair accessible rooms at Art of Animation, Little Mermaid rooms?  Layouts?


----------



## sjs314

Has anyone stayed in the std HA King room with tub option at the BWI?  I understand that HA rooms are located all over the resorts but since in the description it says they are located in the Main Building and offer views of a garden, leisure pool or parking area I am wondering about what floors they may be on as 2nd floor is where the elevator to the Boardwalk is plus the Lobby and Belle Vue Lounge are and I would like to request the 2nd floor.

 In March we had a WV HA room on the 3rd floor which was lovely but we did have to use 2 different elevators when heading down to the Boardwalk so 2nd floor would be so much more convienent. TIA


----------



## winnie1274

daisy_duck said:


> Does anyone know if Pop Century has the double/double bed setup for the handycapped accessible room with the roll-in-shower?



the resorts have all been revamped.  I know for sure that Pop Century & All Star Sports have both double/double with roll in showers & king/double with roll in shower.  I will be staying in a king/double set up January 6th so that will be interesting to see how it turns out.  You can now check availability of these rooms online & pick the set up that you like online.  They have also added refrigerators to the rooms as well.


----------



## winnie1274

thought I would post a pic of room 8090 on the Dream all ready for bed time.


----------



## goofgal31

winnie1274 said:


> the resorts have all been revamped.  I know for sure that Pop Century & All Star Sports have both double/double with roll in showers & king/double with roll in shower.  I will be staying in a king/double set up January 6th so that will be interesting to see how it turns out.  You can now check availability of these rooms online & pick the set up that you like online.  They have also added refrigerators to the rooms as well.



I have booked the king/double set up for Febuary.  I am a little conserned about how much space there is in the room though.  Could you possibly take a pic or two to show the set up?


----------



## KashaKasha

In the one bedroom villas in Bay Lake Tower, is the roll-in shower in the bathroom connected to the bedroom or the bathroom off the main living area? It looks like it might be in the one off of the bedroom from the Disney site.
Thanks!


----------



## wheels on fire

Hi does anyone have up to date info for POfq as we go September i know booking states two queen beds and roll in shower.

i am in wheelchair full time my sn can walk a little and my daughter is fine.

also friend booking they ave tied together and put connecting room request ? is this possible sure read somewhere that is not 

thank you


----------



## disneymarie

I finally received an answer after not having my request fullfilled on three trip. I can make the request but it is not a quarntee. Depending on check outs there could be a problem. The example I was given if someone added days, they would not relocate them. 

This was due to being placed in separate buildings with two special needs in separate rooms. They worked to get us in one building, on separate floors. Two days later we were able to be side by side, but had to give up one handicap room by sharing the roll in shower with connecting rooms.

It was stressful because I called several times to check on the rooms. Even did online check in with a call to let them know we were a late arrival. That may have played a part in the dilemma. Room request prior to our check in we're met first.

Last time in order to have perpetual care and be connected, we gave up accessable rooms. That was difficult.  These problems were in the value rooms. The POR, we had two rooms, but the room was no where near anything. In the middle of nothing but brick buildings and an elevator at the far end of the building. I was use to small campus to navigate our special needs family. 

Hope you have better luck.


----------



## SueM in MN

I found this posted on a thread on the Resorts Board 



andrewilley said:


> There are several types of Accessible room at Port Orleans (I've got a full list at www.portorleans.org/rooms-accessible.php) but basically the wheelchair accessible rooms come in two variants, one with a roll-in shower and the other with a bathtub that you can get a wheelchair alongside. Both types have an 'open plan' washroom area, with the shower/tub, a single basin, and the toilet all within the same large room which has a sliding door separating it from the main sleeping area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because this layout removes the space for the shelf and hanging rail from the wash area, these rooms also feature an extra armoire-style wardrobe in the main bedroom area. Also, to allow more space between the queen-size beds, the recessed alcove next to the entrance doorway is 'bumped-out' to give a flat wall, and thus slightly more floor space (although no option for a connecting doorway to the next room).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exact locations of all of the Accessible rooms are listed in my floorplan layouts which you can view by clicking on any of the accommodation buildings in the maps at www.portorleans.org/maps-and-directions.php
> 
> Andre


----------



## JLBoyer

Good to know. Thank You.


----------



## Capt. Barbosa

I have a trip the end of this April at a 2BDRM BCV so I will post up pictures of the unit when I return here and at https://www.facebook.com/#!/Disneyabled


----------



## kadorseyusa

Does anyone know about the disabled rooms at the Yacht Club.  We got a killer deal for late august, and normally we stay at Port Orleans but this is the first time I will need a shower that will enable me to walk in.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

What do you want to know? Roll in showers are available at all resorts, so also at YC. 

Dus yc on a split stay end of 2011, had a standard view room with roll in shower.


----------



## kadorseyusa

Just need to make certain that they have them available with queen beds.  My son will be staying in my room (he is 43) and I don't want them to think we are a couple and give a king.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

You will want to specify this to your tastes or cm when booking. By now they book room that specifies type of accessibility AND type of bedding. Things can happen and I Could see where 2 adults will then be a lieden priority to for instance 3, but if not booking right odds are bad.

And yes, this combi is available. Been in it.


----------



## sjs314

I have not stayed at YC but have stayed at BWI in HA rooms. HA rooms are a bookable catagory by what type of sleeping arrangements 2 Q's or a King as is the type of Bath/Shower roll in etc.


----------



## kadorseyusa

Thanks loads,

I think my grand-daughter might be our third in room which will take care of that, but just in case.

I'm soooo excited huge family trip 13 of us, just want everything to go well.


----------



## Mom B

Anyone have info or pics on the HA rooms (studios) in Jambo House?  We stayed in a HA room at Kidani in January but decided to try Jambo for the next trip for something different...and hoping that there isn't QUITE as much walking required to get to the room.  (Those LONG Kidani hallways can be killers and room requests just don't seem to get much attention lately.)  Can you give me an idea how similar or different the HA studios are from one to the other?  Room locations?  Pictures would be greatly appreciated too.  Thanks so much!


----------



## momofbk

Can anyone tell me about the king/double rooms at All-Star Sports that have roll-in showers?  Does anyone have pictures or a room layout?  I'm just wondering, with both beds in those small rooms will there still be room for a wheelchair or ECV to manuver.  Thanks!


----------



## ShhhQ

momofbk said:


> Can anyone tell me about the king/double rooms at All-Star Sports that have roll-in showers?  Does anyone have pictures or a room layout?  I'm just wondering, with both beds in those small rooms will there still be room for a wheelchair or ECV to manuver.  Thanks!



When we stayed at All-Star Sports in 2010, we had an ECV and an Electric wheelchair in the room. We started out in a king room and then moved to a double bed room... There was definitely more maneuvering room in the king room, but were still able to get both in the double room.... it was tight but doable. Sorry didn't take any pictures. HTH


----------



## Ladygoldenhair

momofbk said:


> Can anyone tell me about the king/double rooms at All-Star Sports that have roll-in showers?  Does anyone have pictures or a room layout?  I'm just wondering, with both beds in those small rooms will there still be room for a wheelchair or ECV to manuver.  Thanks!



I would upload photos for the rooms, but if you stayed in the HA king roll in shower, just picture a connected double double, same room number. I needed this combo last year but did not have the option, I had to pay for two double doubles, with one HA room.
I. Could not bunk a 16 with me and the handicap person could not sleep with others. Not sure on the cost of the room as it was a package.

It was at the rear of the resort very far from the food court. The computer pool and parking lot where close by. If you walked around the outside parking past the 90's you could get to the bus stop easier. I ended up driving with the mobility equipment  needs.


----------



## shellf0969

I stayed in 3510 in Saratoga Springs. I really loved it. I was big enough for my daughter's wheelchair. The dining area was a little tight.  Overall, it was very nice. Loved the pool and the lift chair into the pool.


----------



## GetGlowing

momofbk said:


> Can anyone tell me about the king/double rooms at All-Star Sports that have roll-in showers?  Does anyone have pictures or a room layout?  I'm just wondering, with both beds in those small rooms will there still be room for a wheelchair or ECV to manuver.  Thanks!



Video tour of our preferred Accessible 1 King + 1 Double at Sports in April - http://youtu.be/HM4UjW1bG4Y
That's not a public video. 

Message me if you have questions about it, but I think the video will show you what you need to know.


----------



## momofbk

Thanks for the info!  You've helped to ease my worries.


----------



## dmlashultz

Thank you for the extremely helpful video. Shows much more than you can in photos. It's sooooo hard to get reliable HC info about hotels rooms, disney or otherwise.

Thanks! 

Laurie


----------



## Janet Shearer

Anyone?
Can anyone tell me the location of the disabled rooms at Animal Kingdom Lodge? Do they have Savannah views and are they close to the lobby? I am travelling next year in a party with my brother in law who has MS and very little mobility.  I would appreciate any help on this?

Thanks
Janet


----------



## lanejudy

Janet Shearer said:


> Anyone?
> Can anyone tell me the location of the disabled rooms at Animal Kingdom Lodge? Do they have Savannah views and are they close to the lobby? I am travelling next year in a party with my brother in law who has MS and very little mobility.  I would appreciate any help on this?
> 
> Thanks
> Janet



The accessible rooms at all resorts are spread out, there should be some on all floors and different views.  HA rooms are not necessarily closest to the lobby, restaurants, buses/transportation, etc.  Will he have a wheelchair or ECV, something to help him get around the resort?  You may be able to book a preferred location which is closer to the main public areas, but that probably won't provide the best Savannah view -- you'll have to decide which is more important for your party.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## sjs314

Janet Shearer said:


> Anyone?
> Can anyone tell me the location of the disabled rooms at Animal Kingdom Lodge? Do they have Savannah views and are they close to the lobby? I am travelling next year in a party with my brother in law who has MS and very little mobility.  I would appreciate any help on this?
> 
> Thanks
> Janet



If you check the site AKL has HA rooms in all categories Savanah included in various configurations 2 Q's, King w/daybed, shower or tub etc.

I booked the Std view since Std rooms are located on floors 1-4 on the Ostrich and Giraffe Trails which is close to Lobby and Elevators

Pool view HA rooms would be fairly close too but I should think Savanahh HA would/could be located far from lobby

Hopefully someone who has stayed there will offer more help.


----------



## Nanajo1

I have stayed at AKL Kidani in a roll in shower H/A 1Br Savannah view 3 times. The rooms were all located off the hallway behind the check in desk., beyond the elevators. I scoped out the other hallway and did not see any H/A double peep holes. My rooms were on different floors but in the same area.


----------



## sjs314

GetGlowing said:


> Video tour of our preferred Accessible 1 King + 1 Double at Sports in April - http://youtu.be/HM4UjW1bG4Y
> That's not a public video.
> 
> Message me if you have questions about it, but I think the video will show you what you need to know.



I have seen the King +1 Double listed and doubted the accuracy as I could not see how thy could fit them in the room. I normally book a king HA with the tub option and the King only has a daybed or pullout chair

Thanks for the video!


----------



## Janet Shearer

Thanks for all your help. My brother in law will be using a wheel chair, however, it has an electronic attachable device.  The most important thing will probably be the savannah view as it is his first visit.  Really appreciate all the advice.
Janet


----------



## GetGlowing

Thanks for the nice comments on the Sports room video! Here's a video of our HA room in the Lion King section at Art of Animation. 

We had a roll-in shower. These rooms have a slightly different configuration from the standard rooms in that the living room is the first room when you open the door from the hallway with the standard bathroom on the left, the dining area and table-bed are straight ahead, and then the bedroom and HA bath are to the right. 

This one's a public video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv7a8y65HFs

I didn't get the living area or the standard bath in the video, so here are photos: 






The kitchenette is not really HA: 





Standard Bath: 





Queen bed in Master - I didn't measure it, but it looks lower? Don't quote me on that one. 





So cute!





The roll-in shower:


----------



## Echo queen

I will be renting a ECV, staying at POFQ, family of 4.  Roll in shower not needed, is it nessasary to have a handicap accessible room?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## SueM in MN

Echo queen said:


> I will be renting a ECV, staying at POFQ, family of 4.  Roll in shower not needed, is it nessasary to have a handicap accessible room?  Thanks for any info.


No.
The room doors are the same size, so you will still be able to get in.
The rooms with roll in showers are the same size, but are arranged differently. In order to make room for the roll in shower, the bedroom part of the room is smaller and the bathroom is larger.


----------



## dad0982

we are going at the end of december and staying at CBR . we booked waterview with a roll in shower and with a king and  a double. does any have any experience with room type or locations. thanks


----------



## DisneyMom11121213

Hi! My grandmother is joining us for short weekend vacation to Disney. We are staying at the Disney Animal Kingdom lodge Arusha view 1 king bed and 1 queen pull-out. After looking at some pictures I am having second thoughts about our room choice. We normally rent a scooter from an off-site company and it will be in the room. Will it fit through the door of the room and be able to charge somewhere out of the way where we can be comfortable?


----------



## Pattipoo333

Just bought BCV.  Can I get a hoyer lift under the king bed in 1bedroom suite?


----------



## zaksmom

Tried to search this first. 
We have always booked a room and requested a lowered bed. Using the online booking system it seems that every room that fits our needs is booked, but I'll keep trying. 
Are the rooms with lowered beds only a fixed number of rooms? Or can a bed be lowered once it is booked?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## camoline




----------



## pampam

Pattipoo333 said:


> Just bought BCV.  Can I get a hoyer lift under the king bed in 1bedroom suite?



Sorry, i can't answer your question, but


----------



## Original Amber

Does anyone have any info about AoA accessible Lion King suites?  I'm renting a scooter and  uses a manual chair. Her limited mobility requires a roll-in shower. I won't use the scooter in the room.


----------



## BelleBeautyandtheBeast

Original Amber said:


> Does anyone have any info about AoA accessible Lion King suites?  I'm renting a scooter and  uses a manual chair. Her limited mobility requires a roll-in shower. I won't use the scooter in the room.


http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49745007&postcount=204

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv7a8y65HFs


----------



## Original Amber

BelleBeautyandtheBeast said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49745007&postcount=204
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv7a8y65HFs



I had looked at the first link. It's not a suite so that's why I asked. The video helps, but it doesn't show enough.


----------



## lanejudy

Original Amber said:


> I had looked at the first link. It's not a suite so that's why I asked. The video helps, but it doesn't show enough.



Clarification...the Lion King section at AoA is all suites, so yes the first link mentions "HA room" in the post but it is a suite.  The Cars section and Finding Nemo section are also all suites.  The only non-suite rooms at AoA are Little Mermaid.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Original Amber

Mea culpa, I did not know that.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## GetGlowing

We are booked into a roll in shower room at POFQ in April, so I will do a video of that room. Have never had a HA room there, looking forward to seeing the layout. Hubby and I did get a King bed room at Riverside once which was also a roll in shower room. It was very nice, on the corner so it had two windows, which I liked.


----------



## Shamrock88

I am a high-level quadriplegic, and use a sip and puff wheelchair. I have been to Disney several times and stayed at primarily Port Orleans Riverside, but Caribbean beach once many years ago, and Coronado Springs and 2011 and this past October. In October I stayed in a room in building four, the roll in shower was cleared right out and very accessible with ample room. The sink and mirror were completely outside of the shower area, which made it much more accessible. I have never had a room like that before at Disney, and I'm wondering if with the refurbishment at Caribbean beach they had similar showers? Previously every room I had, with a roll in shower, the sink was in the bathroom, and a small partition wall was between the sink in the shower area making it quite tight.


----------



## welovedis

Has anyone stayed in the AKL (Arusha) Savanna room with 1K + 1 Q?  Online is lists is as wheelchair accessible with r/i shower + option for hearing accessibility.  Would this be one 1 room with the 2 beds or 2 attached rooms like those at the Value resorts?


----------



## BabyFu18

This year is my first time needing a handicap accessible room, we needed the roll in shower specifically so what we booked at the GF was an outer building garden view, wheelchair accessible with roll in shower and option for hearing accessibility. My question is, does anyone know what buildings this type of room might be in at the Grand Floridian.  Everytime I ask a Disney representive on the phone I get a different answer.  If these rooms are in multiple buildings I might like to request a certain building, but I'm having trouble finding where these rooms are located throughout the resort.


----------



## mamabunny

Wilderness Lodge:  Stayed September/October 2015 and January 2016

Room 1026, first floor (keep going past Roaring Fork, the bathrooms, the elevators... LOL)

Queen bed + bunk beds.  Our daughter (who is 5'2") "fits" in the bunk beds, but doesn't care for them much LOL

Pictures:

 
There is plenty of room to maneuver a chair or ECV between the beds, and by the window as well.

 


 

Roll in shower - bench on the left inside the shower.

 



 

Hope this helps!


----------



## mamabunny

Poly, January 2016.  (An ill-advised "split stay", we started at Poly & moved to WL.  Never again will I split stay; it's simply too much hassle to move.)

Room: 1703, in Niue.  Please note that the "grab bar" next to the toilet, while lovely, is NOT attached well, and appears to be a decorative towel bar that has been repurposed.  Roll-in shower, with a full open side.  Very "wheels friendly" room overall, and excellent location, very close to lobby, QS, etc.  You could walk out the patio door, and almost straight over to the Dole Whip window...  SO MUCH DOLE WHIP LOL

Pictures:


----------



## SandiR2

Does anyone have current information regarding bed height in standard (non-accessible) club level rooms in the main building at the GF?


----------



## tinkerbell7737534

ok so I read through all the posts here and still confused. I have booked an accessible room with a roll in shower at POP, my understand from here is that only king size beds are in those. I have 4 people in my party, me, my mom, and my two sons (9&7). Would they make us all stay in one room or have connecting rooms? and if two rooms will they make me pay for 2 rooms???


----------



## lanejudy

tinkerbell7737534 said:


> ok so I read through all the posts here and still confused. I have booked an accessible room with a roll in shower at POP, my understand from here is that only king size beds are in those. I have 4 people in my party, me, my mom, and my two sons (9&7). Would they make us all stay in one room or have connecting rooms? and if two rooms will they make me pay for 2 rooms???



What kind of room did you book?  There are accessible roll-in shower rooms available in each of the bookable categories -- including rooms that sleep 4.  As long as you listed your full party on the reservation, the online system would not have allowed you to book 4 guests into a room that won't sleep that many.  I suspect your room is for "1 king bed, 1 double bed" but the description on your reservation should indicate for sure.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## tinkerbell7737534

lanejudy said:


> What kind of room did you book?  There are accessible roll-in shower rooms available in each of the bookable categories -- including rooms that sleep 4.  As long as you listed your full party on the reservation, the online system would not have allowed you to book 4 guests into a room that won't sleep that many.  I suspect your room is for "1 king bed, 1 double bed" but the description on your reservation should indicate for sure.



That's correct, it said 1 king bed, 1 double bed. that was the only available room with a roll-in shower for our travel dates when I booked. I was getting confused by all the different answers on here. lol


----------



## Dubb

Hey all, I booked an accessible room at Pop. It was listed as having 1 king bed and 1 double bed. Now reading on Touring Plans, those rooms are listed as 1 king bed, with room for a double cot if requested?! Anyone know exactly how these rooms are arranged? Are there actually two beds? I cannot sleep on a cot for two weeks!


----------



## lanejudy

Dubb said:


> Hey all, I booked an accessible room at Pop. It was listed as having 1 king bed and 1 double bed. Now reading on Touring Plans, those rooms are listed as 1 king bed, with room for a double cot if requested?! Anyone know exactly how these rooms are arranged? Are there actually two beds? I cannot sleep on a cot for two weeks!



If you look back on this thread to post #195.  That poster stayed at an All Star resort, but the room is the same just different theming.  It is not a double cot.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Dubb

lanejudy said:


> If you look back on this thread to post #195.  That poster stayed at an All Star resort, but the room is the same just different theming.  It is not a double cot.



Are you speaking of the video? I found that interesting, as it was really two connecting rooms - one with a king bed and another with two double beds. Is this typical for people booking a 1 king bed 1 double bed room with roll in shower?!? If so, that would be amazing for us.

Edit: after a lot of digging, I was not really able to get a straight answer, and it appears I may be touching on a subject that appears we should not be speaking about publicly? If so, feel free to delete my posts, and perhaps maybe help me out via pm?


----------



## disneyfantotheend

I have a kind of odd question and not sure if I should put it here or elsewhere.  My Mom will be traveling with us and we will be staying at Art of Animation.  We will be in the Lion King section and her in the Little Mermaid.  It is just her, so no need for the extra expense or room in a suite.  Most of the time we will be able to go to her room and let her out when she needs to get out and we will go with her at the end of the day to let her in room.  BUT what happens if she decides to stay at the resort for a day or go back early cause she is tired.  Does anyone travel alone with a scooter?  How do you get yourself in and out of the door??


----------



## stephy1225

disneyfantotheend said:


> I have a kind of odd question and not sure if I should put it here or elsewhere.  My Mom will be traveling with us and we will be staying at Art of Animation.  We will be in the Lion King section and her in the Little Mermaid.  It is just her, so no need for the extra expense or room in a suite.  Most of the time we will be able to go to her room and let her out when she needs to get out and we will go with her at the end of the day to let her in room.  BUT what happens if she decides to stay at the resort for a day or go back early cause she is tired.  Does anyone travel alone with a scooter?  How do you get yourself in and out of the door??



I too used to use a scooter, but now have moved to using a power wheelchair. Honestly, opening the door while driving a scooter is tricky!  How are her driving skills? <--seriously b/c some are not as good with moving the scooter or are newbies.  I used to swing the door open and let the door rest on the side of the scooter so I could then move the rest of the way into the door.  I am not shy though so if I need help, I'll ask someone nearby and most times people are more than willing to help.  Hope this helped even if just a little


----------



## toocherie

I take a large rubber doorstop with me---open the door, put in the doorstop, drive out (or in) then go take the doorstop out and close the door.  Those doors are REALLY heavy.  Years ago I heard that you could have the hotel disengage the automatic closing device but I don't know if they do that anymore.


----------



## babydoll65

Probably booking the bounce back offer this September and taking my mom next September at Port Orleans riverside. We booked an accessible room back in 2013 with a roll in shower and we were placed in the alligator bayou section, building 17. I would like to try one of the mansions but not sure which building would be best. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DonoMoose

Has anyone stayed at the Finding Nemo Suites with roll in shower? Would love to see the layout. Someone mentioned the Lion King with roll in shower have a different lay out- room wise. Wondering if this is so, with the Nemo ones too?


----------



## Michy

I stayed in the finding nemo suites when we stayed in October 2015. I forgot to take pictures but it's the area with the sofa is right as you enter and the non roll in shower bathroom across from that then the dinning room area as you keep looking straight and in the bedroom is where the bathroom that has the roll in shower is. We had four adults for our stay and it still worked out good.


----------



## DonoMoose

Michy said:


> I stayed in the finding nemo suites when we stayed in October 2015. I forgot to take pictures but it's the area with the sofa is right as you enter and the non roll in shower bathroom across from that then the dinning room area as you keep looking straight and in the bedroom is where the bathroom that has the roll in shower is. We had four adults for our stay and it still worked out good.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## bobbiwoz

If I am lucky enough to be able to book an accessible Grand Villa with a roll in shower at SSR, is that Villa on two floors? I have only been in a non accessible GV, and I remember it being on 2 floors.


----------



## teukie w.

Hello! I'm looking for information about the bed clearance at the Poly (Deluxe Studio) and the BLT 1 BDRM Vacation Home. I'm traveling with someone who uses a hoyer lift so we need 6" clearance under the bed. She can use the sofa bed in a pinch but would be more comfortable on the bed. We were going to go for a roll-in shower room, but if the non accessible rooms had better bed clearance it might be better for us. Any info is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Amanda Leigh

Thanks!


----------



## Amanda Leigh

Appreciate the info!


----------



## Redqueen17

Dubb said:


> Are you speaking of the video? I found that interesting, as it was really two connecting rooms - one with a king bed and another with two double beds. Is this typical for people booking a 1 king bed 1 double bed room with roll in shower?!? If so, that would be amazing for us.
> 
> 
> Edit: after a lot of digging, I was not really able to get a straight answer, and it appears I may be touching on a subject that appears we should not be speaking about publicly? If so, feel free to delete my posts, and perhaps maybe help me out via pm?


I booked this room for us this Sept. there are 4 of us, were there two beds or one (double)?


----------



## GetGlowing

GetGlowing said:


> Video tour of our preferred Accessible 1 King + 1 Double at Sports in April -
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a public video.
> 
> Message me if you have questions about it, but I think the video will show you what you need to know.



That's my video from All-Star Sports from a few years ago. We just stayed in the same type of room at Pop and it has the same layout. 

THAT SAID, I took a meander over to the Pop sections under refurbishment, and it *appears* they are building out the room entrances for the HA rooms as has been done at POR and POFQ so that the door will be flush with the building facade and not angled like the rest of the doors. The rooms are being completely gutted and redone there, so one wonders if with the new bedding the new rooms will be able to accommodate 4 people even if wheelchair accessible. It will be a few more weeks still before we know the answer to that. 

Please when anyone gets assigned one of the new accessible rooms at Pop please post here so we all know what is going on there. I tried my best to peek around but those rooms were just in the gut stage so there was literally nothing to see yet. 

We just stayed at Pop one night. The remainder of our stay was at Wilderness Lodge Boulder Ridge in a 1BR with roll-in shower (formerly just Villas at Wilderness Lodge). I don't know if that unit was any larger than a non-accessible 1BR, but it was very spacious. It had one King bed and a sofa bed, deep soaking tub, and very large bathroom with a teeny, tiny shower w/ flip-down seat. The kitchen was more-or-less accessible, but I've been in some better villa kitchens. I will have a video to share shortly, still processing photos and videos.


----------



## StrwLady

I was at the Pop in May. We usually get the 1 king 1 double room.

One night I stop by the front desk to pick up a package I was talking to the CMs about the new rooms. I asked about the 1 king 1 double catagory and was told they would no longer have this room type. I was also told there is going to be a lot less king rooms.

The biggest thing im going to miss is the large roll in shower and I hope the rooms with in roll in showers are not as small as the AoA Little Mermaid room I stayed in last year. I pulled a groin muscle the night before we were to leave and was in terrible pain. We decided to stay a few days extra so I could rest and heal. The Pop had no availability for the extra days so we booked the AoA. I was excited to stay there until we got into the room. Because of the roll in shower so much was taken from the room for the bathroom. The closet was nothing more than a shelf and bar hanging on the wall next to the dresser. The beds were so close together. I felt so cramped in that room.

We are going back to Disney mid August. This time we are booked in a roll in shower room 1 king bed. We requested the 80's building because that is the area we like. When we were there in May they were finishing up the 90's building and starting on the 80's. So maybe we will get our request fulfilled and it be in a new room.


----------



## Dubb

I booked the 1 king 1 double room at the Sports for our stay in January because I wanted to make sure we got this layout, for one, and also because Pop had none of those room types available. I checked this morning, and Pop now has 1 king 1 double rooms available for our dates. I am hesitant to make the switch, because I don't want to take the chance of getting a cramped refurbished room.


----------



## lanejudy

Dubb said:


> I booked the 1 king 1 double room at the Sports for our stay in January because I wanted to make sure we got this layout, for one, and also because Pop had none of those room types available. I checked this morning, and Pop now has 1 king 1 double rooms available for our dates. I am hesitant to make the switch, because I don't want to take the chance of getting a cramped refurbished room.



If you booked that room type, that is the room you _should_ get.  I say should because if there are maintenance issues that take a room out of inventory, they may need to substitute.  But other than that kind of situation you can rest assured that you'll get the accessible room you booked as I believe those are taken out of inventory as booked.  There are relatively few of each type of accessible room at each resort -- which may be why you couldn't find one for POP and then did; either one that was refurbed has just been put back into inventory or there was a cancellation putting a room back into inventory.  At POP, I don't think anyone as of yet has seen the refurbished h/a rooms, so I can't say what they look like or how it functions other than I believe the accessible part was the King room and there are a few pictures floating around of a king room (not h/a king) which were upgraded with the new furniture, etc. but not the murphy bed.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## dad0982

Just wondering if there are any updates about POP king/double rooms. We are going in January and are very excited!!


----------



## lanejudy

I haven't read much of anything about refurbished HA rooms at POP.  To my knowledge, the king+double should still exist, as they provide an HA option that sleeps 4 guests, and as far as I know they haven't restructured any rooms.  King rooms are refurbed with new furniture and soft goods, with a standard table and chairs (as opposed to the collapsible table in the new queen/murphy rooms.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## happymommy

dad0982 said:


> Just wondering if there are any updates about POP king/double rooms. We are going in January and are very excited!!



I had been wondering the same thing.  In August of 2016 we were told that room type was "going away", as we had requested a high floor but the only one they had was ground floor pool view (not ideal but it's all they had when they called me about it).  Turned out okay for us, but with my kid sleep is essential so pool view is not something we would have wanted.  They offered us to have a rollaway in a king room with a roll in, but I said no we needed roll in shower and two real beds so that was not an option.  I was surprised when I actually got a call about it - sounded like they wanted us to take another room!  Um, no, we need a roll in shower and the beds.


----------



## Cindy&Rebekah

Has anyone been in or stayed in room 0451 of building 10 yet? This was one of the rooms with a King bed & full bed plus the roll-in shower? I am very interested to see what changes/upgrades have been made.


----------



## Bearshouse

Is the 1 king plus 1 queen set up at the moderates exactly like the rooms at All star Music's 1 King 1 double ?


----------



## lanejudy

Bearshouse said:


> Is the 1 king plus 1 queen set up at the moderates exactly like the rooms at All star Music's 1 King 1 double ?



I don’t believe the moderates offer king+double (or king+queen).  Those rooms are bigger and have space for wheelchair accessible with a regular set-up.  The moderates offer accessible rooms as king or 2 queens, and some offer an extra murphy bed in as well for a 3rd or 5th guest.  I believe CSR also offers suites.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## happymommy

I see Port Orleans Riverside does list a room with one king bed and one queen bed.  I am guessing it may be like the All Star resorts.  So does Caribbean Beach?  One king and one double?  Coronado Springs also lists one.  I put in a random date in May, although none of them show availability.


----------



## lanejudy

happymommy said:


> I see Port Orleans Riverside does list a room with one king bed and one queen bed.  I am guessing it may be like the All Star resorts.  So does Caribbean Beach?  One king and one double?  Coronado Springs also lists one.  I put in a random date in May, although none of them show availability.



Interesting!  King+double does not show when I search POR for Feb., nor POFQ or CSR.  I didn’t look at CBR last night, but it shows now as “not available” for several different dates.  That resort is under construction, so I wonder if it’s due to the construction.  Maybe they lost some regular wheelchair accessible rooms.  I haven’t heard of that option at moderate resorts before.


----------



## mamabunny

lanejudy said:


> Interesting!  King+double does not show when I search POR for Feb., nor POFQ or CSR.  I didn’t look at CBR last night, but it shows now as “not available” for several different dates.  That resort is under construction, so I wonder if it’s due to the construction.  Maybe they lost some regular wheelchair accessible rooms.  I haven’t heard of that option at moderate resorts before.



Yeah... we have stayed extensively at POR and POFQ, and have never encountered the King + Double room... However, Andre' (who has his own fan site for the Port Orleans Resorts at *PortOrleans.org*) might be able to shed some light on that room type; he has contacts at both Resorts, and tends to have very reliable info. 

I know that starting in January, POFQ will start it's soft goods/new hard floors reno; but according to what Andre' learned, all rooms in all buildings will be available except for the floor(s) where the crew are actively working, and I don't remember a new bed configuration being announced.

It could be possible that somehow the King + Double now shows at POR due to changes made for the dog situation?  But again, Andre' will be the best source of info on that; he hangs out here on the DISBoards in the POR/POFQ forums and also on his website.  He's from the UK, so his response times are "shifted" a bit compared to US time zones.


----------



## tjkrk

Has anyone stayed in a Wheelchair Accessible room at the Grand Floridian in the Sugarloaf building?  If so, what floor was your room on?  Did it have a roll in shower?

EDIT:  To answer my own question: There is a handicapped accessible room with a roll in shower on the second floor in the Sugarloaf building.


----------



## happymommy

tjkrk said:


> Has anyone stayed in a Wheelchair Accessible room at the Grand Floridian in the Sugarloaf building?  If so, what floor was your room on?  Did it have a roll in shower?



I have not, but they do specify on Disney's website which rooms are roll in shower versus just having other things like grab bars.  We also need a roll in shower for our youngest.  Seems hard to find availability sometimes for those rooms.

Good luck to you!  I'd love to stay there (that's a concierge level right?).


----------



## dismom57

tjkrk said:


> Has anyone stayed in a Wheelchair Accessible room at the Grand Floridian in the Sugarloaf building? If so, what floor was your room on? Did it have a roll in shower?



I don't see a roll in shower in Sugarloaf, only Boca Chica (5), Big Pine (2) or the Main Bulding (1).  But you should call to confirm, my information might be dated.  But I am always looking for roll in showers.


----------



## dad0982

Hi, I just returned from a week at POP. I reserved a room with a roll in shower and king/double. Upon check-in I was given a renovated room with a roll in shower but with a Queen and Queen table bed. I was not happy because i specifically reserved a king because my disabled daughter needs to sleep in between Mom and Dad for safety reasons. If when booking i was advised rooms were being changed, i would have booked elsewhere. I went to front desk and firmly and politely explained that i required what i booked and i did not need a renovated room and they could look anywhere on WDW property to find the room type I had paid for and double checked on. Thankfully after a bit of searching and moving things around the POP manager was able to find a room in building 1 with everything i had booked.


----------



## happymommy

dad0982 said:


> Hi, I just returned from a week at POP. I reserved a room with a roll in shower and king/double. Upon check-in I was given a renovated room with a roll in shower but with a Queen and Queen table bed. I was not happy because i specifically reserved a king because my disabled daughter needs to sleep in between Mom and Dad for safety reasons. If when booking i was advised rooms were being changed, i would have booked elsewhere. I went to front desk and firmly and politely explained that i required what i booked and i did not need a renovated room and they could look anywhere on WDW property to find the room type I had paid for and double checked on. Thankfully after a bit of searching and moving things around the POP manager was able to find a room in building 1 with everything i had booked.



Glad that you were able to voice your displeasure with them not providing the correct room type!  Also that they rectified it.


----------



## Cindy&Rebekah

dad0982 said:


> Hi, I just returned from a week at POP. I reserved a room with a roll in shower and king/double. Upon check-in I was given a renovated room with a roll in shower but with a Queen and Queen table bed. I was not happy because i specifically reserved a king because my disabled daughter needs to sleep in between Mom and Dad for safety reasons. If when booking i was advised rooms were being changed, i would have booked elsewhere. I went to front desk and firmly and politely explained that i required what i booked and i did not need a renovated room and they could look anywhere on WDW property to find the room type I had paid for and double checked on. Thankfully after a bit of searching and moving things around the POP manager was able to find a room in building 1 with everything i had booked.




I understand that this room was not what you requested, but do you remember the room number? Also, did there seem to be plenty of room for a wheel chair with both beds down?  You are the first person I have seen posted in a room with roll-in-shower in a new room.


----------



## happymommy

I just (yesterday) booked a trip for my youngest and myself for his March spring break (didn't know he really wants to go, as he just started college).

To my dismay, there was nothing with roll in shower available other than a couple resorts with one king bed.  He really needs his sleep, and said he'd rather not share a bed for a week.  So I was planning on shipping a shower seat (yes, housekeeping has them, but once it was fine and once they brought some monstrosity that no way fit in the tub) and making due.  We booked at Pop, since we do enjoy that resort more than any other (yes, even over deluxe, although we like the Epcot resorts but nothing was available other than spending almost 1K a night in a BWI garden cottage, where we'd again share a bed anyway, LOL).

Just this morning, All Star Sports just popped up available with king/double and roll in shower so I grabbed it!  That's where we stayed last spring break.  Although we like Pop a bit more, the extra space is ideal (and it cost less).  Fitting a wheelchair in the room can be super challenging!

In my searching, though, I did see that YES, Pop has done away with the king/double.  They will offer the regular queen/murphy room with roll in shower instead (so these rooms must be bumped out, as the roll in shower bathroom is much larger).

I was so glad to find this this morning!  Yesterday, there was no room anywhere on site with 2 beds and a roll in shower available!

PS:  It seems that the only ones are in Surfs Up.  Can anyone confirm that?  Last trip we were in 1318 in Surfs Up (no I don't have excellent memory, just the text saying our room was ready) but we booked preferred.  This time I booked standard, as preferred wasn't available.


----------



## Disneyhenry

welovedis said:


> Has anyone stayed in the AKL (Arusha) Savanna room with 1K + 1 Q?  Online is lists is as wheelchair accessible with r/i shower + option for hearing accessibility.  Would this be one 1 room with the 2 beds or 2 attached rooms like those at the Value resorts?



I booked this type room for our upcoming  August stay, did you stay in this room?  Anyone here stay in this room type?  Just wondering about location and how the layout really is, thx


----------



## happymommy

Disneyhenry said:


> I booked this type room for our upcoming  August stay, did you stay in this room?  Anyone here stay in this room type?  Just wondering about location and how the layout really is, thx



My gut tells me there is no way they can fit a king bed, a queen bed, and a larger bathroom to accommodate a roll in shower into one room.  AKL rooms are not that big at all.


----------



## moobear67

Disneyhenry said:


> I booked this type room for our upcoming August stay, did you stay in this room? Anyone here stay in this room type? Just wondering about location and how the layout really is, thx



I am curious too. We have this room booked for April. I'm wondering how a wheelchair can get around in a room with a K and Q bed if it is the normal AKL sized room?


----------



## GetGlowing

If it follows the pattern of other rooms that are listed as 1K+1D with roll-in shower, then it will be connecting rooms only sold as this combo under one room number. I've stayed in this type at all of the Values but not AK.


----------



## GetGlowing

The All-star resorts are beginning refurbishment and will be getting the same type room makeovers as at Pop Century. Starting with Movies, then Music, then Sports. So I would guess within two years the 1K+1D will be gone at all the Values.

I have stayed in a 1K roll-in at POR, and in a 2Q roll-in at POFQ. It seems like I've seen 1K+1D listed at CBR, but haven't stayed in one there. It's the oldest moderate so wouldn't surprise me. Coronado rooms are slightly larger than the other mods, so I presume they can put 2Q with roll-in there if they can at POFQ. I haven't seen any pictures/reports from renovated Coronado accessible rooms. 

Here is my video from Wilderness Lodge Villas, excuse me, Boulder Ridge (the original Villas wing). 1 bedroom Villa with roll-in. Large bathroom, teeny-tiny shower.


----------



## happymommy

I just got back today; had a king/double with roll in shower booked for all star sports.  I was told at the front desk that they changed my room type to a standard double, no HA at all.  I'm standing there with my kid in a wheelchair, my other kid, being told this?!  I said we can't make that work, so after almost 2 hours and some strange lies from her, they crammed us into a studio at the Boardwalk Villas.  No storage whatsoever, only one small room (about the size of the sports room, as the bathroom was big).  I got no sleep; my oldest makes too much noise so I can't share a room with him ever.  Even though they refunded us some, it wasn't about the money.  I would have paid twice if we could have gotten what I booked.  Oh, I was told unless I call a "special department" they won't guarantee a HA room.  BS.  Just a warning, and I do know they are getting rid of these rooms, but how else can a mom travel with her kids and book two rooms knowing they're connected?


----------



## Disneyhenry

happymommy said:


> I just got back today; had a king/double with roll in shower booked for all star sports.  I was told at the front desk that they changed my room type to a standard double, no HA at all.  I'm standing there with my kid in a wheelchair, my other kid, being told this?!  I said we can't make that work, so after almost 2 hours and some strange lies from her, they crammed us into a studio at the Boardwalk Villas.  No storage whatsoever, only one small room (about the size of the sports room, as the bathroom was big).  I got no sleep; my oldest makes too much noise so I can't share a room with him ever.  Even though they refunded us some, it wasn't about the money.  I would have paid twice if we could have gotten what I booked.  Oh, I was told unless I call a "special department" they won't guarantee a HA room.  BS.  Just a warning, and I do know they are getting rid of these rooms, but how else can a mom travel with her kids and book two rooms knowing they're connected?


Wait, I just booked this room yesterday are you saying it’s no longer 2 rooms?  And no king bed?  I booked 1 k and 1 d arg now I’m stressed again please let me know thx


----------



## happymommy

Disneyhenry said:


> Wait, I just booked this room yesterday are you saying it’s no longer 2 rooms?  And no king bed?  I booked 1 k and 1 d arg now I’m stressed again please let me know thx


It should still be 2, until they do the renovations. They altered my reservation without my knowledge. I’d double check the reservation prior to arrival from now on. I’m still angry at what they did!


----------



## Disneyhenry

happymommy said:


> It should still be 2, until they do the renovations. They altered my reservation without my knowledge. I’d double check the reservation prior to arrival from now on. I’m still angry at what they did!


Wow!  I’m sorry they did that, unreal.  Thx for the info


----------



## BillSears

I'm at Pop Century in one of the renovated roll-in shower rooms.  This one has a king sized bed and no Murphy bed.  It's a pretty good design but I'm not happy with the shower seat.  It's a mesh seat at 17 1/2 inches high.  Just pushing down on the seat brings it down to 16 inches, I'm sure it goes lower when I put 200 lbs of me on the seat.    Transfer on are fine since that's going down.  My wheelchair seat is 22 inches and all transfers are done by arm power only so transfers back up into the chair are pretty hard.  I bring a yoga block with me so I can put one hand on that and get a little extra lift.  I'm worried about how these benches will be 5 years from now.  I can see the mesh stretching out and causing issues.  Overall I prefer the solid wooden bench that was here before.

Bed is 21 1/2 inches high.
Toilet seat is 18 1/2 inches high.
The Shower Bench is 17/12 inches high with no one on it but drops lower when occupied.  It's 35 inches wide and 14 inches deep.


----------



## lanejudy

@BillSears - Thanks for the report!


----------



## Kinziepoohsmom

I would like to reserve a handicap accessible studio at Bay Lake Tower but would like some feedback from anyone who has stayed there.  Mostly interested in room size and bathroom layout. We have stayed in a regular studio here but now need the handicap accessibility
. If there are pictures that would be even better!!!


----------



## BillSears

I'm having an unscheduled trip to WDW and I booked my room 2 days before arrival.  I managed to get a roll-in shower room at All Star Music but imagine my surprise when I find out roll-in means you can roll-in but there is no bench.  I was told by multiple people at the front desk that they have no permanent benches in any of the All Star Music roll-in shower rooms.  They did give me a portable bench which is just OK.  It works but is no where near as steady as a bench attached to the wall.

I did stop by All Star Movies to ask about the renovations and to see if they would be adding attached benches to the showers.  The woman there was surprised at my question.  She said all roll-in shower rooms at WDW had attached benches.  She had worked in housekeeping at most resorts before moving to the front desk and all of the roll-in shower rooms she had seen had the attached bench.  She knew for a fact that All Star Movies and All Star Sports had the attached benches.  She was amazed when I showed her the shower at Music without a bench.  The first words out of her mouth were "Well that's not safe at all."  I agreed.  Unfortunately they haven't renovated any of the roll-in shower rooms yet and the hotel staff won't be told what they will look like until they actually renovate a roll-in shower room.  She gave me her number so I can call back in July to see what they look like.

I'm staying in room 6923 at All Star Music.  The bed is 24 1/2 inches high with a metal frame underneath.  The toilet is 16 inches high.  The portable shower seat is 19 1/2 inches high.


----------



## mamabunny

Holy cow!  That's just not cool!  The shower itself is arranged really nicely - looks like it's easy to enter - but the lack of a wall mounted bench is just weird!  I hope they don't use those mesh-sling style that you saw at POP recently with the remodel!


----------



## BillSears

That's what I was hoping to find out at Movies.  The CM also though the mesh seat wouldn't be sturdy enough.  But they haven't told them anything about the new roll-in shower rooms yet so we will have to wait to find out.


----------



## happymommy

BillSears,  that was our experience recently!  Roll in shower, but NO SEAT!  They seem to be removing them!  

That was just a tip of the iceberg of our last trip, but really, the flip down seat was so much better.  We were told they were removing them all.  ***?

We have, after 30 trips, given up on family trips there due to these changes.  I'll go a few more times, solo, since I got an Annual Pass, but won't stay at a Disney resort again.


----------



## arminnie

BillSears said:


> I'm staying in room 6923 at All Star Music. The bed is 24 1/2 inches high with a metal frame underneath. The toilet is 16 inches high. The portable shower seat is 19 1/2 inches high.


  That toilet seat is too low to be ADA compliant.  I've been in two restrooms lately that were clearly marked handicap accessible, but both had low toilets and one did not even have a bar.  One was at a gas station/restaurant on I30 in Texas, and the other was in a hospital (of all places) in Little Rock, AR.

That mesh bench in the other room would not work for me at all.  I have to have something very sturdy to push up from.


----------



## BillSears

Wow Happymommy.  I would not be happy if they did remove all of the fixed benches.



arminnie said:


> That toilet seat is too low to be ADA compliant.  I've been in two restrooms lately that were clearly marked handicap accessible, but both had low toilets and one did not even have a bar.  One was at a gas station/restaurant on I30 in Texas, and the other was in a hospital (of all places) in Little Rock, AR.
> 
> That mesh bench in the other room would not work for me at all.  I have to have something very sturdy to push up from.



I managed OK with the toilet height but it was very low.  The mesh benches on the other hand are really hard to work with for me.  I also need something very solid to sit up and push up from.


----------



## mamabunny

I can't imagine for the life of me why they would remove all of the wall-mounted benches from the roll-in showers.


----------



## Disneylvr

Just checking in to see if anyone has photos of a renovated accessible room at POP with two Queen beds and roll in shower. That is what we have reserved for our November  trip. Those mesh benches that Bill posted a photo of have me worried and also how tight the room will be with the table bed pulled down.


----------



## mamabunny

Disneylvr said:


> Just checking in to see if anyone has photos of a renovated accessible room at POP with two Queen beds and roll in shower. That is what we have reserved for our November  trip. Those mesh benches that Bill posted a photo of have me worried and also how tight the room will be with the table bed pulled down.



Page 1 of this thread, *post #19* @FortForever posted a picture of the table bed in the lowered position with an ECV parked between the bed and the window.

And for the record, I'm not a fan of those mesh "benches" (more like torture slings) that we see at POP right now.  Everyone who stays there - and doesn't like them - needs to let POP Management know why they don't work (and *Disability Services* as well). They have zero incentive to change those back to wall-mounted fold down benches unless they *know* there is a problem.


----------



## Disneylvr

mamabunny said:


> Page 1 of this thread, *post #19* @FortForever posted a picture of the table bed in the lowered position with an ECV parked between the bed and the window.
> 
> And for the record, I'm not a fan of those mesh "benches" (more like torture slings) that we see at POP right now.  Everyone who stays there - and doesn't like them - needs to let POP Management know why they don't work (and *Disability Services* as well). They have zero incentive to change those back to wall-mounted fold down benches unless they *know* there is a problem.



Thank you! That post and others in the thread provided exactly the info I was looking for. However, now I am even more worried about that mesh bench. I hope they can provide a sturdier one for us upon request.


----------



## Judy Carter

Thank you for sharing your Disneyland experience as a quadriplegic. My husband is a quadriplegic in Massachusetts and we are relocating to the villages in Central Florida. My husband is 62 and test never has never been to Disney World and his life. I was so excited to read your blog and see that it is possible for him 2 enjoy and experience Disney World for himself as a quadriplegic.
Can you please tell me do you use a regular slide board or is there something special that is used to enable you to get on the rides


----------



## mamabunny

Judy Carter said:


> Thank you for sharing your Disneyland experience as a quadriplegic. My husband is a quadriplegic in Massachusetts and we are relocating to the villages in Central Florida. My husband is 62 and test never has never been to Disney World and his life. I was so excited to read your blog and see that it is possible for him 2 enjoy and experience Disney World for himself as a quadriplegic.
> Can you please tell me do you use a regular slide board or is there something special that is used to enable you to get on the rides



@Judy Carter - you might want to make a new post, and ask your question there; you may get more answers since this thread is for hotel room info.     Start at *the main DISabilities page*, and then on the right hand side, look for the dark blue box that says "Post New Thread".  That way, you will get the best possible response to your questions!

And


----------



## Euby

I just got back from a stay at Saratoga Springs.  I was using an ECV (Pride Victory 10) rented from Gold Mobility Services.  I stayed in the Grandstand Section in room 9107.  This is NOT an ADA-designated room.  However, I didn't need those accommodations, just space to park the ECV.  The unit is a 1-bedroom and had a plenty of space to park my ECV in the entryway of the unit.  It could have fit a second one as well.  The unit is on the ground floor, so no need to fight an elevator.  Also, the Grandstand was the first bus stop at Saratoga Springs to be picked up and the first to be be dropped off.  I often got off at The Springs stop (the last one) so there were less people on the bus to maneuver around when getting off and "drove" the ECV back to my room.

Hope this is helpful to someone.


----------



## lanejudy

Here is a link to a thread on the Resorts Forum with several pictures of the recently refurbished POP rooms.  This is a new wheelchair accessible 2 queen bed room with roll-in shower.  Many thanks to poster @RaySharpton  for sharing.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...oom-review-with-photos.3692568/#post-59452322


----------



## BillSears

lanejudy said:


> Here is a link to a thread on the Resorts Forum with several pictures of the recently refurbished POP rooms.  This is a new wheelchair accessible 2 queen bed room with roll-in shower.  Many thanks to poster @RaySharpton  for sharing.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...oom-review-with-photos.3692568/#post-59452322


This shower set up at Pop Century looks even worse than what I had.  Who would put the shower seat around a tight turn into the shower.  You can't even get close the the front of the seat for a transfer.


----------



## mamabunny

BillSears said:


> This shower set up at Pop Century looks even worse than what I had.  Who would put the shower seat around a tight turn into the shower.  You can't even get close the the front of the seat for a transfer.
> 
> View attachment 336207
> View attachment 336208



@BillSears isn't that basically the same setup as at POFQ and POR?  Or do you think it's narrower between the front edge of the seat, and the wall?  Without measuring, it looks like the shower has approximately the same length, and maybe the same size door opening, but the width is smaller than POFQ/POR?

And *still* not happy about that sling seat... dang.  I'm sorry, but at least with the wood or plastic/laminate benches, those could be sanitized with solution and a bit of elbow grease.  Unless they are removing that mesh fabric from the sling seat, and replacing it for every Guest... ew...


----------



## BillSears

It's a weird stall for WDW, I don't think I've seen this type yet.  The actual shower area has a turn to get into it.  In the area with the seat there are 3 walls surrounding it instead of the big opening for mys roll-in showers.  The sink is inside the same area as the toilet and shower.  Normally Disney has these sinks outside of the bath area.  I suspect this is the arrangement in the 2 queen bed rooms instead of the rooms with 1 king bed.


----------



## AcademicHysteria

Anyone have any information on rooms at the Poly with a roll-in shower? I've seen some photos of tub bathrooms but was wondering. It's our first visit to WDW (eee!) and I requested a 2-bedroom, 1 daybed room with roll-in shower.


----------



## mamabunny

AcademicHysteria said:


> Anyone have any information on rooms at the Poly with a roll-in shower? I've seen some photos of tub bathrooms but was wondering. It's our first visit to WDW (eee!) and I requested a 2-bedroom, 1 daybed room with roll-in shower.



I posted, *here* in this thread, with pictures from our trip in 2016. 

You may not get that exact room when you book, but it should give you an idea of what the room and bathroom layout is like.

We really enjoyed the room, and had plenty of space.


----------



## mamabunny

BillSears said:


> It's a weird stall for WDW, I don't think I've seen this type yet.  The actual shower area has a turn to get into it.  In the area with the seat there are 3 walls surrounding it instead of the big opening for mys roll-in showers.  The sink is inside the same area as the toilet and shower.  Normally Disney has these sinks outside of the bath area.  I suspect this is the arrangement in the 2 queen bed rooms instead of the rooms with 1 king bed.



OK - I spaced out and totally missed your reply - so I'm sorry!

(with apologies to Andre' at *PortOrleans.org*, I "amended" his *floorplan layout* to show what a 2Q HARIS (Handicapped Accessible Roll In Shower) room at POR/POFQ looks like)

 

Is this the bathroom layout they are using at POP, where the bench is attached to the "divider" wall?


----------



## BillSears

mamabunny said:


> OK - I spaced out and totally missed your reply - so I'm sorry!
> 
> (with apologies to Andre' at *PortOrleans.org*, I "amended" his *floorplan layout* to show what a 2Q HARIS (Handicapped Accessible Roll In Shower) room at POR/POFQ looks like)
> 
> View attachment 344582
> 
> Is this the bathroom layout they are using at POP, where the bench is attached to the "divider" wall?



It looks like it.  I've only been in the king sized rooms so I haven't seen it but this layout looks like the Pop rooms with 2 beds.


----------



## mamabunny

BillSears said:


> It looks like it.  I've only been in the king sized rooms so I haven't seen it but this layout looks like the Pop rooms with 2 beds.



Does the King HARIS at POFQ have a different bathroom layout?  I confess, I have never stayed in a King HARIS at WDW anywhere because I always have a family member willing to tag along!


----------



## BillSears

mamabunny said:


> Does the King HARIS at POFQ have a different bathroom layout?  I confess, I have never stayed in a King HARIS at WDW anywhere because I always have a family member willing to tag along!



Yes it does.  It has a much bigger roll-in shower. 

Take this regular king room and modify it this way.  The entrance door is straight across to allow a bit more space in the room.  The bathroom has been enlarged a couple of feet out.  There is a curtain between the room and the sink area instead of the barn door type.  The shower is where the tub would be.  It's got the terrible mesh bench but the controls are within reach of someone sitting on the bench.

E.T.A.  the roll in shower does not have that corner to turn around like the two beds room.  Instead it's one big open area with a shower curtain.


----------



## mamabunny

We will be at POFQ next month in a HARIS; I have been told by a (reasonably reliable) source that they did *not* replace the hard plastic benches there during the most recent room renos.  

Obviously, if that info is incorrect, someone is going to be heading to CVS or Walgreens to get a shower bench! 

I will try to get pictures of everything, including the shower and the bench!


----------



## BillSears

I'll be at POFQ in March.  So hopefully they still have the good benches.

In September I'm trying out All Star Movies.  Hopefully I'll get a renovated room with a hard bench.  No idea if that's what they have but it's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## mamabunny

OK - *FINALLY* I have pictures - and most importantly! - MEASUREMENTS from our stay at POFQ during the first week of September 2018.  All rooms at POFQ have now been renovated, and I have to say that the new hard floors are *so* nice for wheels - except when it's raining, then I found myself wishing there was an interior door mat to "wipe" my wheels on!  

On to the pictures!


One of the things I *love* most about POFQ is the "roundabout" in front of every HA room door!  This lets you line up straight on the door, so that you aren't trying to roll in at an angle from the sidewalk.  Regardless of whether you have a chair or an ECV, it's *very* handy.

 

Please remember that some measurements will be slightly different, simply due to furniture placement within the room (for example, all beds may not be exactly flush to the wall, all armoires may not be pushed all the way back to the wall, etc.)

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

I know I probably missed some measurements, but I hope this is helpful!


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, mamabunny.  Thank you for the great photo and measurements.  I need to figure out how to put measurements and arrows and text on photos like that.


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, mamabunny.  Thank you for the great photo and measurements.  I need to figure out how to put measurements and arrows and text on photos like that.



Hi Ray!  

I used a program on my MacBook Pro called "Skitch" and it's free.  It's great for marking up photos (as you can see!)

I believe they have released a version for Windows - you might want to try it!


----------



## RaySharpton

Thank you, mamabunny.  I found one to use.  I will try it when I get a chance.


----------



## echochild11

This is so helpful. Thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## SueM in MN

robind said:


> I am planning on bringing my mother to POP in December and have requested a handicapped room.  She is in a wheelchair and also a diabetic.  Did the handicapped accessible room come w/ the fridge or did you have to request it?
> 
> I've stayed in the 50's and 70's building and would like the  60's building this time.
> 
> Thanks


Disney installed refrigerators in all rooms quite a while ago, so you will have one. If you don’t see it, try the furniture- they are dorm sized refrigerators and may be ‘disguised’ as furniture. 

Have fun and hope you get the location you want.


----------



## Amunet

Hello 

I may need an ECV with our January trip. I looked but couldn't find anything regarding my question: Is an ASMo refurbished room have room for an ECV? A non-handicapped room.

I saw the POP post but I think the POP rooms are a smidge bigger.


----------



## lanejudy

I think they are the same 260 square feet.  You should be able to fit it by the window.  Also to add, the Movies Reno is apparently on hold with maybe half the rooms done, so you may get an “old” room.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## AmyAnne

I'm wondering if anyone has any more information about wheelchair accessible rooms at AKL (Jambo), specifically where the savanna view rooms are located. MIL will be recovering from hip surgery; she might need a wheelchair or possibly just a walker. If she refuses to use the wheelchair and insists on the walker, close to the lobby would be the most important consideration. I have searched the internet for a list of accessible rooms at AKL and not found anything,


----------



## Mom B

AmyAnne said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has any more information about wheelchair accessible rooms at AKL (Jambo), specifically where the savanna view rooms are located. MIL will be recovering from hip surgery; she might need a wheelchair or possibly just a walker. If she refuses to use the wheelchair and insists on the walker, close to the lobby would be the most important consideration. I have searched the internet for a list of accessible rooms at AKL and not found anything,


----------



## Mom B

AmyAnne, it would help to know specifically what room category she will be staying in, whether a studio, 1 BR, 2 BR, or whatever, in addition to the savanna view location.  My best resource for scouting out HA room locations has been TouringPlans.com; you can get a yearly subscription for a minimal fee (I think it was around $10 or so?)  There is a hotel map link that will let you select all the parameters you are looking for.  It's been really handy for us.  If you don't want to do the subscription I may be able to look it up for you.  Here is a link to the page for the Florida standard HA room tab, but you may want to search the other HA categories as well.  (But you may not be able to get into it without subscribing.)
https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps..._distance]=any&filters[ug]=&filters[view]=any


----------



## AmyAnne

Mom B said:


> AmyAnne, it would help to know specifically what room category she will be staying in, whether a studio, 1 BR, 2 BR, or whatever, in addition to the savanna view location.  My best resource for scouting out HA room locations has been TouringPlans.com; you can get a yearly subscription for a minimal fee (I think it was around $10 or so?)  There is a hotel map link that will let you select all the parameters you are looking for.  It's been really handy for us.  If you don't want to do the subscription I may be able to look it up for you.  Here is a link to the page for the Florida standard HA room tab, but you may want to search the other HA categories as well.  (But you may not be able to get into it without subscribing.)
> https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/disneys-animal-kingdom-lodge?commit=Show+Matching+Rooms+»&filters[accessibility]=Florida+ADA+Compliant&filters[balcony]=&filters[floors]=any&filters[lobby_distance]=any&filters[rack_rate]=any&filters[rate_date]=12/14/2018&filters[sound]=any&filters[transportation_distance]=any&filters[ug]=&filters[view]=any



Thanks for the reply. I actually do have a subscription to touring plans but when I used that search function that you linked to, I only come up with about 10 rooms (2-3 for each of the accessibility options, leaving all of the other search criteria open). I have read that AKL has about 65 handicapped accessible rooms, so I'm just wondering where the rest of the rooms are . . .

Also, the room is just a regular Jambo House room (not a DVC room). She's flexible on king or queen beds.

ETA: I wonder if the touring plans site is being glitchy because I'm using my Mac. I just did a search for roll-in showers and the search results say 17 rooms found but it is only showing me two, which I assume are the "touring plan picks" even thought I have that box unchecked. I'll try on Chrome when I get home.


----------



## mamabunny

AmyAnne said:


> Thanks for the reply. I actually do have a subscription to touring plans but when I used that search function that you linked to, I only come up with about 10 rooms (2-3 for each of the accessibility options, leaving all of the other search criteria open). I have read that AKL has about 65 handicapped accessible rooms, so I'm just wondering where the rest of the rooms are . . .
> 
> Also, the room is just a regular Jambo House room (not a DVC room). She's flexible on king or queen beds.
> 
> ETA: I wonder if the touring plans site is being glitchy because I'm using my Mac. I just did a search for roll-in showers and the search results say 17 rooms found but it is only showing me two, which I assume are the "touring plan picks" even thought I have that box unchecked. I'll try on Chrome when I get home.



Nah, it's not your Mac  I use a MacBook Pro exclusively - Touring Plans makes a *heroic* effort to keep those maps updated, but what (our family) has often found is that maybe Disney has changed something about the room listing - so a room that was previously (for example) "Garden View" is now listed as "Nature View" or some other similar change.  They haven't moved the room - just changed the category that it shows up in.  Then, sites like Touring Plans have to try and get those listings all updated, and I think from time to time, some of them fall through the cracks, despite their best efforts.

A great example is Wilderness Lodge - there are 2 roll-in shower rooms on the first floor of the North Wing that (if there were no trees or cabins, etc. obscuring the view) face towards CR and MK.  Originally classified as "Woods View", the rooms along that side of the Lodge were known by many on the DIS as the "Otter Pond" rooms. (The pond is gone, a victim of what we will euphemistically call "progress") Those 2 rooms are (currently) provisioned as "1 queen bed, 1 bunk bed, roll in shower Nature View".  However, at various times over the last 2 years, they have been classified as "Woods View", "Standard View" (during construction), and for a brief amount of time had no "view" classification assigned to them in the reservation system at all!  Needless to say, if Touring Plans is trying to keep up with Disney on those rooms... good luck.

I have the best luck with Touring Plans when I simply search for the *main* accommodation that I require (in my case, a roll-in shower) and then I go from there.  Once I have the search narrowed to that parameter, and I can see all rooms with a roll-in shower, then I add only the "2 queen beds" that is our other pre-requisite, and typically the results are fairly accurate.


----------



## AmyAnne

mamabunny said:


> Nah, it's not your Mac  I use a MacBook Pro exclusively - Touring Plans makes a *heroic* effort to keep those maps updated, but what (our family) has often found is that maybe Disney has changed something about the room listing - so a room that was previously (for example) "Garden View" is now listed as "Nature View" or some other similar change.  They haven't moved the room - just changed the category that it shows up in.  Then, sites like Touring Plans have to try and get those listings all updated, and I think from time to time, some of them fall through the cracks, despite their best efforts.
> 
> A great example is Wilderness Lodge - there are 2 roll-in shower rooms on the first floor of the North Wing that (if there were no trees or cabins, etc. obscuring the view) face towards CR and MK.  Originally classified as "Woods View", the rooms along that side of the Lodge were known by many on the DIS as the "Otter Pond" rooms. (The pond is gone, a victim of what we will euphemistically call "progress") Those 2 rooms are (currently) provisioned as "1 queen bed, 1 bunk bed, roll in shower Nature View".  However, at various times over the last 2 years, they have been classified as "Woods View", "Standard View" (during construction), and for a brief amount of time had no "view" classification assigned to them in the reservation system at all!  Needless to say, if Touring Plans is trying to keep up with Disney on those rooms... good luck.
> 
> I have the best luck with Touring Plans when I simply search for the *main* accommodation that I require (in my case, a roll-in shower) and then I go from there.  Once I have the search narrowed to that parameter, and I can see all rooms with a roll-in shower, then I add only the "2 queen beds" that is our other pre-requisite, and typically the results are fairly accurate.



Thanks! It turns out that I wasn't clicking on the buildings to see the rest of the results (no, tech is not my forte). I'm sure it must be a never-ending job to try to keep up with all of the rooms at all of the resorts, although I suspect that structural things like roll-in showers are more constant (and therefore more reliable) than bed choices.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Thank you MamaBunny for this information...we have an upcoming stay in a Garden View Handicapped Accessible room with roll in shower so these pictures are great for me to show my Mom...I was wondering if the rooms still have the table and chairs in them...I could not tell from your photos.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mamabunny

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Thank you MamaBunny for this information...we have an upcoming stay in a Garden View Handicapped Accessible room with roll in shower so these pictures are great for me to show my Mom...I was wondering if the rooms still have the table and chairs in them...I could not tell from your photos.  Thanks in advance.



Yes - in September of this year, there was still one square table, and 2 chairs (with arms) in the room.  We did not feel the need to have them removed, as we found there was more than enough space if we pushed the chairs under the table, and  "squished" them over to one side.  

If you find you need that extra space, stop by the front desk (don't call from the room phone - it goes to an offsite call center) and ask the front desk to have engineering remove the table and chairs to make extra space for the ECV.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mamabunny said:


> Yes - in September of this year, there was still one square table, and 2 chairs (with arms) in the room.  We did not feel the need to have them removed, as we found there was more than enough space if we pushed the chairs under the table, and  "squished" them over to one side.
> 
> If you find you need that extra space, stop by the front desk (don't call from the room phone - it goes to an offsite call center) and ask the front desk to have engineering remove the table and chairs to make extra space for the ECV.



thanks...we prefer to have the table and chairs in the room....we last stayed at Pop Century and the table disappears when you pull down the murphy bed...My Mom uses a walker/rollator but the room layout with the roll in shower is easier with my Mom's mobility issues than trying to step into a tub.


----------



## Jyoti1

Is it easy to get a wheelchair accessible room at OKW or AKL?


----------



## RaySharpton

Jyoti1 said:


> Is it easy to get a wheelchair accessible room at OKW or AKL?



I think that you will find that doing very busy seasons like holidays or when children are out of school or special park events it might be more difficult.

The earlier you make a reservation the better.

I don't know if you are a Disney Vacation Club member, but I own a few points and I tried to make reservations 11-months out when we are allowed to make them.

This year and every day after I am still trying to get a reservation for just a handicap roll-in shower with no luck.  Boardwalk Villas are very popular in the busy season.

Which brings up another subject.  There are different types of handicap resort rooms.  Some with roll-in showers and lower beds and some with a lower entry bathtub with handrails to help get in and out and some for hearing needs.

I am sure others will come in later and help you with more information.

You might want to let them know if they need a room with a roll-in shower or a resort room, DVC studio, 1 or 2-bedroom villas at AKL and OKW. 

OKW does not have hotel room like AKL-Jambo resort.

In my recent searches, I found that there was more availability at OKW, but I can't make a reservation until 7-months out.


----------



## Jyoti1

RaySharpton said:


> I think that you will find that doing very busy seasons like holidays or when children are out of school or special park events it might be more difficult.
> 
> The earlier you make a reservation the better.
> 
> I don't know if you are a Disney Vacation Club member, but I own a few points and I tried to make reservations 11-months out when we are allowed to make them.
> 
> This year and every day after I am still trying to get a reservation for just a handicap roll-in shower with no luck.  Boardwalk Villas are very popular in the busy season.
> 
> Which brings up another subject.  There are different types of handicap resort rooms.  Some with roll-in showers and lower beds and some with a lower entry bathtub with handrails to help get in and out and some for hearing needs.
> 
> I am sure others will come in later and help you with more information.
> 
> You might want to let them know if they need a room with a roll-in shower or a resort room, DVC studio, 1 or 2-bedroom villas at AKL and OKW.
> 
> OKW does not have hotel room like AKL-Jambo resort.
> 
> In my recent searches, I found that there was more availability at OKW, but I can't make a reservation until 7-months out.




Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## RaySharpton

I have been looking for a Disney Pop Century Resort Roll-in Shower Room for one day in December 2019.

I just found it was interesting that there are so many room types at this resort.

I always look for a Standard Room with a Roll-In Shower that has a queen bed and Murphy queen bed/Table.  And it has the roll-in shower with lower beds.  They also have choices of Preferred, Pool, etc. types.  I believe all of these rooms also have the flush front entrance doors to the front windows whereas all of the other rooms have a recessed alcove door.

I noticed the Florida special accessible rooms have a step-in shower with shower doors and hand grips in the shower and beside the toilet. 

And I have never been in any of the other hearing accessible rooms.

One time I had to use a Standard Room with a regular bathtub, high bed, etc.  They offered me a nice step stool with hand height handle which was easy to use when trying to get into bed and to get out of bed.

Maybe others can comment there experiences with the type of bathtub, the type of step-in shower or roll-in shower they have used.  And if the bed was high or low, if handrails were available in for the toilet, bathtub, step-in shower, or roll-in shower, if there was just a king bed or queen beds (Murphy bed/table), and if the doorway entrance had the normal alcove or flush with the front window.

All Handicap/Accessible Rooms whether Standard, Preferred, Pool, Hearing, Roll-in, Floridian Step-in Shower, Bathtub with handrails and others.

It almost makes my head spin.

I just thought that it was interesting all of the choices for so many guests even though during the busy season, like in December for me, there might not be available at 11-months out.




> *Preferred Room. Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of Courtyard or Landscaping
> Close to Classic Hall, Dining, Shopping and Transportation
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Preferred Room. Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table. -
> Views of Courtyard or Landscaping
> Close to Classic Hall, Dining, Shopping and Transportation
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Preferred Room. Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 king bed.*
> Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 king bed.
> Views of Courtyard or Landscaping
> Close to Classic Hall, Dining, Shopping and Transportation
> 1 King Bed
> Sleeps up to 2 Adults
> 
> *Preferred Room. Florida special accessible room with option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Florida special accessible room with option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table. -
> Views of Courtyard or Landscaping
> Close to Classic Hall, Dining, Shopping and Transportation
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Preferred Room. Wheelchair accessible with tub and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Wheelchair accessible with tub and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of Courtyard or Landscaping
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Preferred Pool View. Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table. -
> Views of Hippy Dippy Pool
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Preferred Pool View. Wheelchair accessible with tub and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Wheelchair accessible with tub and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of Hippy Dippy Pool
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Preferred Pool View. Florida special accessible room with option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Florida special accessible room with option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of Hippy Dippy Pool
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Standard Pool View. Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of Bowling Pool or Computer Pool
> 1 Queen-Size Table Bed and 1 Queen Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Standard Pool View. Florida special accessible room with option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Florida special accessible room with option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of Bowling Pool or Computer Pool
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Standard Room. Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of the Resort Hotel or Parking Areas
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Standard Room. Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of the Resort Hotel or Parking Areas
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Preferred Pool View. Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 king bed.*
> Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 king bed.
> Views of Hippy Dippy Pool
> Close to Classic Hall, Dining, Shopping and Transportation
> 1 King Bed
> Sleeps up to 2 Adults
> 
> *Standard Room. Florida special accessible room with option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Florida special accessible room with option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of the Resort Hotel or Parking Areas
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Preferred Room. Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 king bed.*
> Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 king bed.
> Views of Courtyard or Landscaping
> Close to Classic Hall, Dining, Shopping and Transportation
> 1 King Bed
> 
> *Standard Pool View. Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 king bed.*
> Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 king bed.
> Views of Bowling Pool or Computer Pool
> 1 King Bed
> Sleeps up to 2 Adults
> 
> *Standard Room. Florida special accessible room with option for hearing accessibility. 1 king bed.*
> Florida special accessible room with option for hearing accessibility. 1 king bed.
> Views of the Resort Hotel or Parking Areas
> 1 King Bed
> Sleeps up to 2 Adults
> 
> *Standard Room. Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 king bed.*
> Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 king bed.
> Views of the Resort Hotel or Parking Areas
> 1 King Bed
> Sleeps up to 2 Adults
> 
> *Standard Pool View. Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 king bed.*
> Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 king bed.
> Views of Bowling Pool or Computer Pool
> 1 King Bed
> Sleeps up to 2 Adults
> 
> *Preferred Pool View. Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Wheelchair accessible with roll-in shower and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of Hippy Dippy Pool
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Standard Room. Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 king bed.*
> VHearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 king bed.
> Views of the Resort Hotel or Parking Areas
> 1 King Bed
> Sleeps up to 2 Adults
> 
> *Standard Room. Wheelchair accessible with tub and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Wheelchair accessible with tub and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of the Resort Hotel or Parking Area
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Standard Pool View. Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Hearing accessible - visual alarms and notifications. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of Bowling Pool or Computer Pool
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults
> 
> *Standard Pool View. Wheelchair accessible with tub and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.*
> Wheelchair accessible with tub and option for hearing accessibility. 1 queen bed and 1 queen sleeper table.
> Views of Bowling Pool or Computer Pool
> 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Table Bed
> Sleeps up to 4 Adults


----------



## Disneylvr

I too was astonished at the rooms types at POP.  Once I finally understood them, I changed from a standard wheelchair accessible with roll in shower w/ 2 queens to a standard wheelchair accessible tub room with 2 queens. Thankfully the room type was available and this was at just 4 months out. It will be easier to bathe DD in a tub.


----------



## RaySharpton

BWV studio roll in shower room locations?

I’ll be staying in BWV this December 2019 in a Standard Studio with a Roll In Shower.
I chose that particular type of Standard Room and it is called “Deluxe Studio – Standard View, Wheelchair Accessible with Roll-In Shower and Option for Hearing Accessibility”.

But I can’t find those rooms in the room locator.

I did find the following room, “Building 1 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Standard Studio View
Room 1048”, but it is a pool view and the size on the map makes it look like a one bedroom. That is the only room and it is not designated on all of the floors.

I realize that guests have to report these rooms to be accurate for others to view and that might be why they may not all be shown in the room locator.

I found these other studios with roll-in showers with pool view, etc., listed below.

Building 1 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Standard Studio View
Room 1048, 2048, 3048, 4048, & 5048-(BUT THIS IS A POOL VIEW)

Building 2 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Standard Studio View
Room 1070, 2070, 3070, 4070, & 5070-(BUT THIS IS A POOL VIEW)

Building 1 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-BW Pool/Garden Studio View
Room 1048, 2048, 3048, 4048, & 5048-(BUT THIS IS A POOL VIEW)

Building 2 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Pool Studio View
Room 1070, 2070, 3070, 4070, & 5070-(BUT THIS IS A POOL VIEW)

Building 1 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Boardwalk Studio View
Room 2047-(No other rooms and the first floor is a store)

Can anyone add any more STUDIOs with ROLL IN SHOWER?


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> BWV studio roll in shower room locations?
> 
> I’ll be staying in BWV this December 2019 in a Standard Studio with a Roll In Shower.
> I chose that particular type of Standard Room and it is called “Deluxe Studio – Standard View, Wheelchair Accessible with Roll-In Shower and Option for Hearing Accessibility”.
> 
> But I can’t find those rooms in the room locator.
> 
> I did find the following room, “Building 1 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Standard Studio View
> Room 1048”, but it is a pool view and the size on the map makes it look like a one bedroom. That is the only room and it is not designated on all of the floors.
> 
> I realize that guests have to report these rooms to be accurate for others to view and that might be why they may not all be shown in the room locator.
> 
> I found these other studios with roll-in showers with pool view, etc., listed below.
> 
> Building 1 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Standard Studio View
> Room 1048, 2048, 3048, 4048, & 5048-(BUT THIS IS A POOL VIEW)
> 
> Building 2 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Standard Studio View
> Room 1070, 2070, 3070, 4070, & 5070-(BUT THIS IS A POOL VIEW)
> 
> Building 1 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-BW Pool/Garden Studio View
> Room 1048, 2048, 3048, 4048, & 5048-(BUT THIS IS A POOL VIEW)
> 
> Building 2 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Pool Studio View
> Room 1070, 2070, 3070, 4070, & 5070-(BUT THIS IS A POOL VIEW)
> 
> Building 1 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Boardwalk Studio View
> Room 2047-(No other rooms and the first floor is a store)
> 
> Can anyone add any more STUDIOs with ROLL IN SHOWER?



We have had the same problems trying to find all the HARIS rooms at BWV; I feel like they are *there* we just aren't finding them LOL. I really do want to stay there, but I need a Roll-in-shower with 2 beds.  Don't care about the view, just some day, I hope to find that room actually exists there!   When you are there, could you maybe ask the Concierge, or the front desk to list out those rooms for us?  That would be so helpful!


----------



## RaySharpton

mamabunny said:


> We have had the same problems trying to find all the HARIS rooms at BWV; I feel like they are *there* we just aren't finding them LOL. I really do want to stay there, but I need a Roll-in-shower with 2 beds.  Don't care about the view, just some day, I hope to find that room actually exists there!   When you are there, could you maybe ask the Concierge, or the front desk to list out those rooms for us?  That would be so helpful!



Hi, mamabunny.  I would be glad to ask for you.

I found some other threads with maps showing where the BWV rooms are located, but it doesn't show which are handicap accessible with roll-in showers.


----------



## Jecca

RaySharpton said:


> BWV studio roll in shower room locations?
> 
> I’ll be staying in BWV this December 2019 in a Standard Studio with a Roll In Shower.
> I chose that particular type of Standard Room and it is called “Deluxe Studio – Standard View, Wheelchair Accessible with Roll-In Shower and Option for Hearing Accessibility”.
> 
> But I can’t find those rooms in the room locator.
> 
> I did find the following room, “Building 1 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Standard Studio View
> Room 1048”, but it is a pool view and the size on the map makes it look like a one bedroom. That is the only room and it is not designated on all of the floors.
> 
> I realize that guests have to report these rooms to be accurate for others to view and that might be why they may not all be shown in the room locator.
> 
> I found these other studios with roll-in showers with pool view, etc., listed below.
> 
> Building 1 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Standard Studio View
> Room 1048, 2048, 3048, 4048, & 5048-(BUT THIS IS A POOL VIEW)
> 
> Building 2 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Standard Studio View
> Room 1070, 2070, 3070, 4070, & 5070-(BUT THIS IS A POOL VIEW)
> 
> Building 1 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-BW Pool/Garden Studio View
> Room 1048, 2048, 3048, 4048, & 5048-(BUT THIS IS A POOL VIEW)
> 
> Building 2 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Pool Studio View
> Room 1070, 2070, 3070, 4070, & 5070-(BUT THIS IS A POOL VIEW)
> 
> Building 1 - Disney’s BoardWalk Villas North Building-Boardwalk Studio View
> Room 2047-(No other rooms and the first floor is a store)
> 
> Can anyone add any more STUDIOs with ROLL IN SHOWER?




1070 and 2070 are standard view roll-in shower studios. I've stayed in both. Although they do face the pool, they are behind Leaping Libations (the pool bar), which makes them standard view. They're both great rooms and so accessible to elevators and boardwalk. 3070, 4070 and 5070 are preferred view because you're above the pool bar roof.


----------



## RaySharpton

Jecca said:


> 1070 and 2070 are standard view roll-in shower studios. I've stayed in both. Although they do face the pool, they are behind Leaping Libations (the pool bar), which makes them standard view. They're both great rooms and so accessible to elevators and boardwalk. 3070, 4070 and 5070 are preferred view because you're above the pool bar roof.



Hi, Jecca.  Thank you.


----------



## mamabunny

Jecca said:


> 1070 and 2070 are standard view roll-in shower studios. I've stayed in both. Although they do face the pool, they are behind Leaping Libations (the pool bar), which makes them standard view. They're both great rooms and so accessible to elevators and boardwalk. 3070, 4070 and 5070 are preferred view because you're above the pool bar roof.



@Jecca do you happen to remember if those rooms were 1 king or 2 queens?  Just curious... Our (adult) daughter keeps saying that she will be glad to sleep on a sleeper sofa, but at deluxe room rates, I feel like she should have her own dang bed! LOL


----------



## SueM in MN

mamabunny said:


> @Jecca do you happen to remember if those rooms were 1 king or 2 queens?  Just curious... Our (adult) daughter keeps saying that she will be glad to sleep on a sleeper sofa, but at deluxe room rates, I feel like she should have her own dang bed! LOL


If they were Studios, they were Disney Vacation Club Villas.
Studios do not have king beds; only 1 bedroom and larger have a king bed in the master bedroom.

I believe all Boardwalk Studios have 1 queen size bed, 1 double size sleeper sofa and 1 pull-down bunk size bed.
Old Key West is the only DVC location where all Studios have 2 actual beds.


----------



## RaySharpton

I'm visiting WDW this week and last time I was there, I didn't have much success trying to get someone to let me take photos of the Florida ADA Handicap type room.  I also wanted to look at some other resorts like the refurbished All-Star roll-in shower rooms, Florida ADA Handicap type room, and standard rooms to take photos and to take measurements.

I am staying in a Pop Century Resort Roll-in shower room and I have my measuring tape in my wheelchair armrest bag.

Does anyone have any suggestions on who to ask and how to ask someone to look at these rooms?  

Last time, I tried to contact the front desk and they told me to contact housekeeping.  I didn't have much success.

Anyone have any experiences or suggestions to help me be more successful this time?


----------



## Starwind

RaySharpton said:


> I'm visiting WDW this week and last time I was there, I didn't have much success trying to get someone to let me take photos of the Florida ADA Handicap type room.  I also wanted to look at some other resorts like the refurbished All-Star roll-in shower rooms, Florida ADA Handicap type room, and standard rooms to take photos and to take measurements.
> 
> I am staying in a Pop Century Resort Roll-in shower room and I have my measuring tape in my wheelchair armrest bag.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on who to ask and how to ask someone to look at these rooms?
> 
> Last time, I tried to contact the front desk and they told me to contact housekeeping.  I didn't have much success.
> 
> Anyone have any experiences or suggestions to help me be more successful this time?



Did you GO to the front desk or CALL the front desk ?  Calling just gets you a call centre, not the actual front desk.  I would think you may have more success actually going to the front desk, and if they can't hep you themselves they can get a supervisor or contact housekeeping for you.  Still may not work, but at least you are dealing with in person humans at the actual resort.

Good luck.

SW


----------



## mamabunny

SueM in MN said:


> If they were Studios, they were Disney Vacation Club Villas.
> Studios do not have king beds; only 1 bedroom and larger have a king bed in the master bedroom.
> 
> I believe all Boardwalk Studios have 1 queen size bed, 1 double size sleeper sofa and 1 pull-down bunk size bed.
> Old Key West is the only DVC location where all Studios have 2 actual beds.



Thank you @SueM in MN!   That was exactly the info I need


----------



## lanejudy

RaySharpton said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on who to ask and how to ask someone to look at these rooms?



With WDW resorts' high occupancy rates, I think it will be hard.  They aren't going to allow a random guest access to a room assigned/occupied by another guest.  Too much liability there.  Mousekeeping staff at POP is short-staffed, so they aren't likely to find time for your request unless you happen upon one getting turned over between guests and the mousekeeper will allow you in while s/he cleans.   Good luck!


----------



## RaySharpton

lanejudy said:


> With WDW resorts' high occupancy rates, I think it will be hard.  They aren't going to allow a random guest access to a room assigned/occupied by another guest.  Too much liability there.  Mousekeeping staff at POP is short-staffed, so they aren't likely to find time for your request unless you happen upon one getting turned over between guests and the mousekeeper will allow you in while s/he cleans.   Good luck!



Thank you lanejudy.  Boy, are you right.  The Pop Century Resort is full.

I was first assigned room #0122 in the Big Wheel" #10 building.  It is a roll-in shower room and faces the back with the turn around for laundry carts. 

I had previously stayed in room #0322 in the Big Wheel" #10 building which is also a roll-in shower room.

They switched me to room #0203 in the Big Wheel" #10 building which is also a roll-in shower room.

I had previously stayed in room #0303 in the Big Wheel" #10 building which is also a roll-in shower room.

When I was at the front desk checking in to Pop Century Resort, the cast member answered some of questions.

I was surprised that during the refurbishment they only built 12-roll-in shower rooms.

I'll ask some more folks about this tomorrow.

Also that the Florida ADA handicap rooms may have either a shower or a bathtub.  They have hand bars around the toilet and bathtub or shower.

Also, those Florida ADA handicap rooms have the standard size bathtub walk-in height and standard height beds.

I'll try and get some photos later in my trip if the rooms are available.

On a side note, he told me the gondolas were not originally designed to carry strollers and wheelchairs, but they redesigned it to allow both.

I went by and the 8 to 10-foot walls are still too tall to look over and Pop Gondola station still has that white wall blocking the side views of the second loading row for wheelchairs.  No benches to stand on to take a photo from the bridge...and me falling off trying to do so...ha.

Arts of Animation Resort has part of their registration area blocked off for some kind of reburbishment, too.

EDIT 05/03/2019
5/20/2019-Pop 31-roll-in shower rooms & 39-FL ADA tub rooms

I'm at Disney Pop Century Resort and I happen to be in the room when housekeeping arrived to clean my room.

I'm staying solo and I'm a male, so I believe that the lady that came to clean called her supervisor to let her know that she was going in to clean my room.  I guess, that they must have a policy for cleaning rooms with a male in the room.  I don't know for sure.

But anyway.

Joanne, the supervisor, and I started up a conversation about the standard room, the roll-in shower room that I use, and the Florida A.D.A. handicap room, which I never really understood.

I guess that I had seen too many OLD photos of Disney Pop Century Resort room photos.   One, in particular, was the fold-down toilet hand bar that is across from the wall hand bar.   They are not in the new Disney Pop Century Resort refurbished rooms.

Joanne was very nice and looked up the official numbers.

There are 31 handicap, roll-in shower rooms in this resort and the rooms alternate buildings.  I am in Building #10, The Big Wheel Building, in room #0203.

All of these rooms have entry doors that are flat to the outside wall instead of indented.  This creates a lot more room along with the fold up Murphy bed.  Well, at least for me, traveling solo.

All of these rooms have lower platform beds with one mattress.  Low, but can handle a Hoyer lift underneath.

All of these rooms have handrails on the walls next to the toilet and in the roll-in shower.

There are 39 handicap, A.D.A. Florida rooms in this resort and the rooms alternate buildings.

All of these rooms have handrails on the walls next to the toilet and in the tub with glass doors

The tubs are the same height and size as the Standard Rooms.

All of these rooms have higher platform beds with one mattress. High enough to put luggage underneath.

That is all that I know.

Joanne was a Housekeeping Manager.  She said she used to work at All-Star Resort as a housekeeper.

She was so nice.  She even brought me gifts of plastic glasses, pretend yo-yo's and smiley-face rubric's cube.

I was curious about the room next to me since the flat doors are paired.  I told her I didn't notice any marks on the door for room #0204, but there were a few or more black marks from possibly a mobility scooter pushing against the door.

She told me the room next door was probably a King bedroom and not handicap like mine.  I was always curious about that since the door was flat instead of indented.  But come to think of it it would be weird that that architecture didn't appear in pairs like the other doorways.


----------



## meghannnmouse

Hi! Does anyone know where and what floor the wheel chair accessible rooms with roll in showers at riverside are located. Are they all over the resort? Are they first floor only? Any info would be appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Disneylvr

RaySharpton said:


> Thank you lanejudy.  Boy, are you right.  The Pop Century Resort is full.
> 
> I was first assigned room #0122 in the Big Wheel" #10 building.  It is a roll-in shower room and faces the back with the turn around for laundry carts.
> 
> I had previously stayed in room #0322 in the Big Wheel" #10 building which is also a roll-in shower room.
> 
> They switched me to room #0203 in the Big Wheel" #10 building which is also a roll-in shower room.
> 
> I had previously stayed in room #0303 in the Big Wheel" #10 building which is also a roll-in shower room.
> 
> When I was at the front desk checking in to Pop Century Resort, the cast member answered some of questions.
> 
> I was surprised that during the refurbishment they only built 12-roll-in shower rooms.
> 
> I'll ask some more folks about this tomorrow.
> 
> Also that the Florida ADA handicap rooms may have either a shower or a bathtub.  They have hand bars around the toilet and bathtub or shower.
> 
> Also, those Florida ADA handicap rooms have the standard size bathtub walk-in height and standard height beds.
> 
> I'll try and get some photos later in my trip if the rooms are available.
> 
> On a side note, he told me the gondolas were not originally designed to carry strollers and wheelchairs, but they redesigned it to allow both.
> 
> I went by and the 8 to 10-foot walls are still too tall to look over and Pop Gondola station still has that white wall blocking the side views of the second loading row for wheelchairs.  No benches to stand on to take a photo from the bridge...and me falling off trying to do so...ha.
> 
> Arts of Animation Resort has part of their registration area blocked off for some kind of reburbishment, too.
> 
> EDIT 05/03/2019
> 5/20/2019-Pop 31-roll-in shower rooms & 39-FL ADA tub rooms
> 
> I'm at Disney Pop Century Resort and I happen to be in the room when housekeeping arrived to clean my room.
> 
> I'm staying solo and I'm a male, so I believe that the lady that came to clean called her supervisor to let her know that she was going in to clean my room.  I guess, that they must have a policy for cleaning rooms with a male in the room.  I don't know for sure.
> 
> But anyway.
> 
> Joanne, the supervisor, and I started up a conversation about the standard room, the roll-in shower room that I use, and the Florida A.D.A. handicap room, which I never really understood.
> 
> I guess that I had seen too many OLD photos of Disney Pop Century Resort room photos.   One, in particular, was the fold-down toilet hand bar that is across from the wall hand bar.   They are not in the new Disney Pop Century Resort refurbished rooms.
> 
> Joanne was very nice and looked up the official numbers.
> 
> There are 31 handicap, roll-in shower rooms in this resort and the rooms alternate buildings.  I am in Building #10, The Big Wheel Building, in room #0203.
> 
> All of these rooms have entry doors that are flat to the outside wall instead of indented.  This creates a lot more room along with the fold up Murphy bed.  Well, at least for me, traveling solo.
> 
> All of these rooms have lower platform beds with one mattress.  Low, but can handle a Hoyer lift underneath.
> 
> All of these rooms have handrails on the walls next to the toilet and in the roll-in shower.
> 
> There are 39 handicap, A.D.A. Florida rooms in this resort and the rooms alternate buildings.
> 
> All of these rooms have handrails on the walls next to the toilet and in the tub with glass doors
> 
> The tubs are the same height and size as the Standard Rooms.
> 
> All of these rooms have higher platform beds with one mattress. High enough to put luggage underneath.
> 
> That is all that I know.
> 
> Joanne was a Housekeeping Manager.  She said she used to work at All-Star Resort as a housekeeper.
> 
> She was so nice.  She even brought me gifts of plastic glasses, pretend yo-yo's and smiley-face rubric's cube.
> 
> I was curious about the room next to me since the flat doors are paired.  I told her I didn't notice any marks on the door for room #0204, but there were a few or more black marks from possibly a mobility scooter pushing against the door.
> 
> She told me the room next door was probably a King bedroom and not handicap like mine.  I was always curious about that since the door was flat instead of indented.  But come to think of it it would be weird that that architecture didn't appear in pairs like the other doorways.



We just got back from POP. We had an accessible room with two queens and an accessible bathtub. Rails in bathtub (curtain, not sliding door around tub) and for toilet. Beds were definitely lower and the entry door flat. Room was #3352. #3351 also has a flat entry door but the rooms are not connecting. I have added a photo of the room type we reserved.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, Disneylvr.  Thank you.  

Do you remember which room number was a Florida ADA handicap room with tub/shower with hand rails, etc.

I stayed in 0203 in a roll-in shower and I was told the room next to me 0204 was a King bed only.  Both rooms had the flat alcove with no connection door.



Disneylvr said:


> We just got back from POP. We had an accessible room with two queens and an accessible bathtub. Rails in bathtub (curtain, not sliding door around tub) and for toilet. Beds were definitely lower and the entry door flat. Room was #3352. #3351 also has a flat entry door but the rooms are not connecting. I have added a photo of the room type we reserved.


----------



## RaySharpton

Disneylvr said:


> We just got back from POP. We had an accessible room with two queens and an accessible bathtub. Rails in bathtub (curtain, not sliding door around tub) and for toilet. Beds were definitely lower and the entry door flat. Room was #3352. #3351 also has a flat entry door but the rooms are not connecting. I have added a photo of the room type we reserved.



This is the very first video or photo that I have ever seen the Disney Skyliner Gondola moving in the second row.  Yea!   Way to go Disneylvr!


----------



## mamabunny

meghannnmouse said:


> Hi! Does anyone know where and what floor the wheel chair accessible rooms with roll in showers at riverside are located. Are they all over the resort? Are they first floor only? Any info would be appreciated. Thank you!!



@andrewilley (who is the Mod for the POFQ & POR forums in the Resorts area of the DISboards) has a wonderful fan site he created for POR and POFQ that you can find here: *PortOrleans.org*

Andre' has maps that show exactly where the roll-in shower rooms are at both Resorts - start on *this page* and then under the Riverside map, click on the "ALL (PDF)" link for either the "Alligator Bayou" or "Magnolia Bend" sections of the Resort to see a map.  Wheelchair accessible rooms will be designated by a red dot. (there is a legend on the map, so you can also see what is considered "river view", or "garden view", etc.)


----------



## RaySharpton

*Pop Century Resort Room #0203 Roll-in shower Measurements*

20190501 Pop Century Resort's "Big Wheel", Building #10, Room #0203

Page One:

For a little history:

I usually write for the newbies, so please bear with me experienced folks.

Some folks want to know what a roll-in shower is like, of course, but some want to know the dimensions of the walkway in front of their room for using a wheelchair or mobility scooter to drive into.  Other guests may want to decorate the window or metal door with Disney stuff.  So this is for a lot of newbies

I travel solo to Walt Disney World and I use my own electric folding wheelchair.

I travel from Atlanta, Georgia using the mass transit called MARTA from my home into the Atlanta Airport which has a station inside the airport, and I fly with Delta Airlines. I no longer own a car.

They pack my fold up electric wheelchair under the plane with the checked luggage. It is small enough folded to fit inside the Delta commuter planes small closet, but I just don't have the heart to take up other guests space for the work coats and jackets. I pack my jacket, if needed, in my luggage when I check in with Delta Airlines.

My backpack fits on the back of my wheelchair and I carry it onboard after leaving my wheelchair in the "jetway" for the staff to take to the plane. I could ask for them to use another way like an elevator, but I just let them take it down the Delta jetway stairs to the plane.

I pack my C.P.A.P. machine and accessories, laptop computer, wheelchair charger and all of those accessories. I also pack all of my medication, camera and anything that I don't want to get lost in transit in the backpack.

I drive my own wheelchair to the Delta gate after checking my luggage, cover my wheelchair for protection and board.

I used Disney Magical Express at the MCO Orlando Airport to get to the Disney Pop Century Resort. I have photos and info on that later.

I do not own a car, so I use all of Walt Disney World Transportation.

I arrived and requested a Disney Pop Century Resort upper floor room in Building #10 with a Roll-in Shower Handicap room.

They assigned me to Room #0122 on the first floor upon check-in and I made a request at the front desk when checking and they were able to find another room on the second floor of the same building in Room #0203.

I was very lucky because the only way to be available is if the time of nine days that I am there had to match another room's same number of days. This is the first time I was able to move rooms on check-in. Disney Pop Century Resort has been full for the last two times that I have been there.



I love this section of Building #10. The Foosball court, the Big Wheel and everything about Pop. Behind me is the big "Mickey Phone" icon.



My little Disney Pop Century Resort Map with my info in the right, lower corner.

Building One starts on the right and continues around counter-clockwise to the last one called Building Ten.  That is my building in room #0203 on the second floor.

The yellow lines represent some preferred rooms, but they may have changed since this map.



This is an older map before the refurbishment, but the placement of all of the rooms are accurate.

I highlighted the information in yellow that is no longer accurate.  For instance, the tiny red arrow pointing to "03" was my room #0203 and it was a handicap roll-in shower room with one Murphy bed and one queen bed.

I also saw room #0122 which was a roll-in shower room.

It does not have a "King Bed".  

It is not a "Connecting Room".

But at least you can tell where the rooms are located in each building.  Seventy-four rooms per building.

There are only four floors in each building and there are 24-rooms in each of the three building sections with another stairway on the end of each section. The four-room numbers represent the building floor and room. Building #10 starts with "0", my floor is "2" and my room is "03". So my room is #0203.

The room numbers are also run counterclockwise from the front, right side of Building #10 which is next to the "Big Wheel" and continue all the way around counterclockwise to the left side for 72-rooms on each floor.

There are 31 handicap, roll-in shower rooms in this resort and the rooms alternate buildings. I am in Building #10, The Big Wheel Building, in room #0203.

All of these rooms have entry doors that are flat to the outside wall instead of indented. This creates a lot more room along with the fold up Murphy bed. Well, at least for me, traveling solo.

All of these rooms have lower platform beds with one mattress. Low, but can handle a Hoyer lift underneath.

All of these rooms have handrails on the walls next to the toilet and in the roll-in shower.

There are 39 handicap, A.D.A. Florida rooms in this resort and the rooms alternate buildings.

All of these rooms have handrails on the walls next to the toilet and in the tub with glass doors

The tubs are the same height and size as the Standard Rooms.

All of these rooms have higher platform beds with one mattress. High enough to put luggage underneath. 



This is the first floor with measurements from the edge of the concrete next to the grass to the wall with the window.

The longer measurement is to the recessed alcove area.

This is not a handicap roll-in shower room because it has a recessed alcove.



This is a photo of the two elevators for Pop Century Resort Building #10.

For newbies, the elevator and stairs make up the core of the three sections or buildings. It looks like a shape of an upside-down letter "T" with the elevators, stairs, ice machine, housekeeping in the center where the letter "T" crosses.  At each end of the three buildings, there are stairs also.



3'-6" or 42" should be plenty of width to enter with your wheelchair or mobility scooter.



Once inside the elevator, there is 5'-4.9" or 64.9" depth.  I don't know of any mobility scooter longer than that.

And the width is 6'-6.9" wide.

Most newbies just put their mobility scooter in turtle, slow mode and slowly drive straight on and to exit just back straight out slowly making sure no one is behind you.   Just say, "I'm backing out if anyone would please make room for me!"

When I use my wheelchair and the elevator is empty, I roll to the far, rear side.  Then I back up while turning around so that I am facing the elevator door.  If there are folks on the elevator, I just drive straight ahead and back up to exit.

This is the Pop Century Resort elevator interior.

Pop Elevator dimensions:
3'-6" Doorway width [42"]
6'-6.9" Elevator Width [79"]
5'-4.9" Elevator Depth [65"]



There are four floors in each building with stairs at the end of each of the buildings and next to the elevator.



My wheelchair is 24" or 2' wide and I have arrived on the second floor and I am ready to drive straight off.






This is my view after getting off the elevator on the second floor.  That's the "Big Wheel" and in the distance the "Mickey Phone".  If you ever see this "Big Wheel", try and see the weight limit on that silver sign on the bike.  Too funny!


----------



## RaySharpton

*Pop Century Resort Room #0203 Roll-in shower Measurements*

20190501 Pop Century Resort's "Big Wheel", Building #10, Room #0203

Page Two



This is my hallway on the second floor and I am the third room down on the left #0203. You can see my window and door and the entry does not have a recessed alcove area like the rest of the standard rooms. It is flat with the window and wall to add more interior space in the room.

Front Entrance Dimensions:
4'-10.1"-Front wall to Fence [58-3/4"]
5'-2.1"-Front Door to Fence flat entrance not recessed like standard rooms [62-1/4"]

4'-10.4" h x 3-1.4" w-outside Window Glass [58-1/2" h x 37-1/2" w]




I actually made photos before unpacking. This is what room #0203 looks like when I opened the door.

6'-7.4" x 2'-10.7"-Front door frame interior H x W [79-1/2" h x 34-3/4"]

2'-10"-Front Door opened at its widest [34"]

I know that it is only 3/4" difference with the door open from the door's edge to the opposite side of the metal door frame, but some folks may want to know.

The Murphy queen bed is folded up to create a fold-out table as seen on the left. The queen bed is lower and the bathroom door is open and cut into the space between the wall and the bed. The set up on the right is different from standard rooms and is not connecting. I was told the room next door was a King size bedroom and not handicap. It also had the flat entrance instead of an alcove. It would look weird anyway as the doors were next to each other.

For a solo guest, I had plenty of room with the Murphy bed folded up and the Murphy bed table opened.



The wall is arranged differently from the Standard rooms.

First, the Handicap Roll-in Shower Room does not have an alcove at the door entry which creates more interior space.

8'-11.4"-Distance from the front door to TV Dresser edge [107-1/2"]

I like the round entrance light on the wall and the coat hanger.

I plug my surge protector in the electrical outlet below and plug in my electric wheelchair charging unit with a timer so that I don't overcharge the unit. I park my electric wheelchair here, too.

The trashcans below are small, but there are several of them as they are stackable. So instead of seeing two, there are actually three trashcans stacked together along with the other trash cans in the room and bathroom.



TV Dresser Wall
4'-7" w x 1'- 10.2" d-TV Counter Dresser top dimensions [55" w x 22-1/4" d]
2'-4.7" h-TV Counter Dresser top height [28-3/4" w]
8"-Height space underneath TV Dresser Counter

The closest furniture from the door on this wall is the TV/Dresser, then the Fridge and shelves and finally the closet next to the bathroom door.

These are some of the differences in the room layout compared to a Standard Room compared to a Handicap Roll-in Shower Room.

Handicap Roll-in Shower Room:

No, connecting room door.

No Closet in the bathroom. The closet is outside the bathroom on the other side of the bathroom wall.  It is in the spot where the connecting door might be located in a standard room with connecting doors.

The Fridge cabinet and the TV/Dresser are located next to the closet.  So starting from the bathroom wall, there is a Closet, then a Fridge Cabinet, and then the TV/Dresser Cabinet.

The Wall Coat Hanger is located between the TV/Dresser and the front door.

The Front Door Entry is not recessed and does not have an alcove like the standard rooms.

The Murphy Bed and the Queen bed and the wall attached bedside tables are the same, EXCEPT BOTH BEDS ARE LOWER with six-inches underneath the platform beds.  The standard room platform beds are high enough to place most luggage underneath.




Samsung TV:

28" H x 48-1/4" w-Samsung TV dimensions.

TV port connections on the right front rear of the TV
2-USB ports
3-HDMI ports
1-Ethernet port
1-Component video set ports
1-S-Video  port
1- Composite video set  ports
1-Optical Digital port
1-Coaxial Digital port
1-RCA Stereo set ports

Since the TV is bolted to the wall, this is as far as I could turn the TV to take a photo with my camera.  The TV does turn left and right just enough for either bed if needed, but really it doesn't make any difference when viewing from either bed space.



Dresser drawers and cabinet dimensions:

23" w x 4" H x 13-1/4"d-all three interior drawers' dimensions

I usually pack my luggage with three packing cubes which fit easily into these drawers.



Next to the three drawers under the TV/Dresser counter is this cabinet with the top shelf holding the programmable safe and two shelves below.

The second shelf had a Bible.

The bottom shelf had an extra pillow, but each bed comes with four pillows and when entering the room the Murphy bed is folded up and all eight pillows are on the Queen bed.

2'-1" w x 5-3/4" h x 1'-4.2"d-Two interior shelves below safe [25" w x 5-3/4" h x 16-1/4"d]

23" w x 6" h-Two shelves have outer frames with a smaller dimension than interior






Close up of the front of the safe and instructions.

When the safe door is open, the entrance dimensions are smaller than the interior dimensions.

Safe Dimensions for entrance and interior and two lower shelves

16-1/2" w x 5-3/4" h-Safe entrance is smaller than interior

1'-7.2" w x 7" h x 1'-1.2" d-Safe interior [19-1/4" w x 7" h x 13-1/4" d]

2'-1" w x 5-3/4" h x 1'-4.2"d-The two shelves below safe [25" w x 5-3/4" h x 16-1/4"d]

23" w x 6" h-The two shelves have frames with a smaller dimension than interior


----------



## RaySharpton

*Pop Century Resort Room #0203 Roll-in shower Measurements*

20190501 Pop Century Resort's "Big Wheel", Building #10, Room #0203

Page Three



Fridge:

1'-6" h x 1'-4" w x 9" d-Interior Fridge space. No door storage [18" h x 16" w x 9" d]

The refrigerator is in its own cabinet between the TV/Dresser and closet.

The Fridge has a see-through door with no door storage. It has two plastic, adjustable and removable shelves. No freezer section. 



Fridge Cabinet:

2'-4" L x  1'-10.2" d-Fridge cabinet counter top dimensions [28" L x  22-1/4" d]
2'-4.7"-Height Fridge cabinet counter top [28-3/4"]
1'-0.2" h x 2' w x 10" d-Top shelf space [12-1/4" h x 24" w x 10" d]
1'-2.5" h x 24" w x 5-3/4" d-Second shelf space [14-1/2" h x 24" w x 5-3/4" d]

This cabinet has a light switch for the cabinet and a regular electrical outlet.

If you look to the right of the photo, you might be able to see the electrical outlet with two ports and two USB ports. There are five of these in the room. One above each of the three bedside tables. Two above the TV/Dresser countertop. 

Above the drawer is a countertop with the simple coffee machine with electrical outlets.

1'-0.2" h x 2' w x 10" d-Top shelf space [12-1/4" h x 24" w x 10" d]

The top shelf is deeper than the one below it.

1'-2.5" h x 24" w x 5-3/4" d-Second shelf space [14-1/2" h x 24" w x 5-3/4" d]

The second shelf is much shorter in depth. They supplied two plastic drinking cups and two coffee cups. The ice bucket was on the shelves, too, along with the in-house delivery menu. 



The drawer above the Fridge contains regular and decaf coffee and Green and Earl Grey tea bags; creamer, sugar, stirrers and coffee top covers. 







This is the closet with the lower coat hanger bar, hairdryer, and iron. The ironing board is on the other side of the bathroom wall hanging from the wall.

1'-7.2"-Interior clothes closet width [19-1/4"]

1'-4"-Exterior clothes closet width because of wood framing [16"] 






This is the sliding wooden door to the bathroom. It does narrow the walkway between the bed and the bathroom wall and when opened all of the way, and doesn't open the entire width of the door frame. It also has a lock. 



This is the doorway entrance from the bedroom to the bathroom

4'-3/4" w x 6'-5" h-Bathroom door frame dimensions [48-3/4" w x 78" h]

The above measurement is the doorway metal frame and is much larger than the actual entrance.

2'-8"-Bathroom entrance limited by door open all of the way dimensions [32"]

This is the actual width of the entrance to the bathroom because of the sliding wooden door taking up so much space.

I guess if they had wanted to they could have planned the door slide longer so the wooden sliding door opened all of the way to 48-3/4" w instead of 32". 



The wall across from the toilet and on the other side of the bedroom closet with the ironing board on a hook. The iron and hairdryer are in the closet.

2'-3/4" Wall in front of the toilet with ironing board [24-3/4"]


----------



## RaySharpton

*Pop Century Resort Room #0203 Roll-in shower Measurements*

20190501 Pop Century Resort's "Big Wheel", Building #10, Room #0203

Page Four



The wall beside the toilet with grab bar rail and the distance from the front of the toilet seat to the opposite wall.

5'-5.4" Wall next to toilet [65-1/2"]

2'-11.5" Hand Rail height beside and behind the toilet [35-1/2"]

2'-10.2"-Space from the toilet seat to facing ironing board wall [34-1/4"]

The toilet seat height and the toilet seat width.

1'-6" Toilet seat height [18"]
1'-2.2"- toilet seat width [14-1/4"]
2'-7.2"- toilet seat depth [31-1/4"] 



The space between the toilet seat and the wall.

10-1/4"-Space from the toilet seat to the side wall 



The space between the toilet seat and the sink counter.

2'-11.5"-Space from the toilet to sink counter [35-1/2"] 



The three shelves between the sink counter and the toilet heights holding extra wash clothes, extra hand towels, and extra toilet paper, tissues.

2'-9" h & 3'-10" h & 4'-11" h-Height to 1st, 2nd & 3rd shelves [33" & 46" & 59"] 



The sink counter with a tissue holder, hand soap and soap dish, and lighted side mirror and electrical outlet.

3'-4.7" W x 2' D-Sink counter dimensions [40-3/4" W x 24" D] 



The sink countertop height from the floor and the space underneath the sink countertop for the wheelchair.

2'-9" Sink counter top height [33"]

2'-3.5" Sink wheelchair space height [27-1/2"] 



The space between the sink counter top to the opposite wall.

3'-4"-Space from sink counter to the wall with towel rod [40"] 



The height of the two towel racks.

3' h & 3'-9.7" h-Height to 1st & 2nd towel rod [36" h & 45-3/4" h] 



3'-0.2" w x 6'-6" h -Shower entrance frame dimensions [36-1/4" w x 75-1/4" h]

The roll-in shower entrance has a soft, hollow, rubber, water barrier separating the bathroom. It is easy and soft to roll over or step on. 



This is a photo standing in the roll-in shower doorway.

The facing wall is 5'-0.9" L or 61" L.

The left and right walls are 3'-2.2" w or 38-1/4" w

2'-11.5" Hand Rail height [35-1/2"]


----------



## RaySharpton

*Pop Century Resort Room #0203 Roll-in shower Measurements*

20190501 Pop Century Resort's "Big Wheel", Building #10, Room #0203

Page Four



The handheld shower has an adjust head spray and the pole that it rests on is also adjustable in height for standing or sitting in a wheelchair.

4'-1"-Lower Height of shower head for shower tower bar [49"]

6'-0.9"-Higher Height of shower head or shower tower bar [73"] 





The three complimentary pump bottles on the roll-in shower room.

Disney Resorts H20+ Beauty Sea Salt Body Wash.

Disney Resorts H20+ Beauty Sea Marine Revitalizing Shampoo.

Disney Resorts H20+ Beauty Sea Marine Revitalizing Conditioner. 



~2'-Space between opposite wall and Shower Open Seat [24"] 



2'-8.5"-Space between opposite wall and Shower Closed Seat [32-1/2"] 



This is a photo of the controversial roll-in shower seat. It has a strong metal frame and a soft, giving, nylon mesh seat area. I was hesitant to sit on it at first, but it held my 300-pounds. It did give in the middle because of the nylon mesh like a patio seat. I can surmise that wheelchair-bound guest would prefer a harder surface. I don't know if placing a board on top would help.

~1'-7" L x ~1'-2" w-Shower Seat dimensions to wall and end to end [19" L x 14" w]

1'-5.2"-Shower Seat Height [17-1/4"]

2-1/2"-Space on either side of the seat to the wall and to the entrance. 





Small Bedside Table dimensions:

1'-3.5" w x 1'-2" d-Bedside Table top dimensions by bathroom [15-1/2" w x 14" d]

2' h-(from floor) Bedside Tabletop [24" h]

11-1/4"w x 10-3/4" h x 9" d-Bedside Table interior shelf dimensions

9" h-Bedside Table shelf space underneath to floor 



Lower platform beds than the standard room platform beds.

~1'-8.1" h Queen bed mattress height to the floor [~20-1/4"]

9" h Queen bed platform height to floor

6" h Underneath space of Queen bed platform height to floor

Just speaking for myself, These lower platform beds are just the right height for me. I still have to be careful when waking up and getting out of the bed because of the hardwood type floor. Especially if I had sprayed my legs or feet with sunscreen spray earlier in the day. Sometimes the sunscreen spray hits the floor and becomes slippery.

I am told that there is room for a lift to fit under the 6" space of the platform beds.

I don't remember the height under the standard platform beds, but luggage is supposed to fit under them. 



Large Bedside Table is the largest of the three bedside tables

2'-4.7" w x 4.6" d-Center Bedside Table top dimensions [28-3/4" w x 14" d]

2' h-(from floor) Bedside Table top [24" h]

If you look above the light switches above the bedside table, you might be able to see the electrical outlet with two ports and two USB ports. There are five of these in the room. One above each of the three bedside tables. Two above the TV/Dresser countertop.

2'-1.6" w x 11" h x 9" d-Bedside Table interior shelf dimensions [25-3/4"w x 11"h x 9"d]

9" h-Bedside Table shelf space underneath to floor.

I like the larger center bedside table. I have plenty of room to place my C.P.A.P. machine, hose, and mask. And I hook up my surge protector with three electrical outlets and two USB ports. I can plug my C.P.A.P. machine, my laptop computer, and my phone charger to it.

As a solo traveler, I like using the table on the closed Murphy bed to place my laptop computer and other things while watching TV.


----------



## RaySharpton

*Pop Century Resort Room #0203 Roll-in shower Measurements*

20190501 Pop Century Resort's "Big Wheel", Building #10, Room #0203

Page Five



This is the unique folding Murphy Bed with a built-in Table when the bed is closed.  This isn't my photo, but I thought that it was interesting to see the Murphy Bed in between stages of opening or closing. 







Closed Murphy Bed

7'-3" w x 7'-1.5" h x 19-1/2" d-Closed Murphy bed case. [87" w X 85-1/2" h X 19-1/2" d]

3'-3" L x 3'-0.2" w Table dimensions of closed Murphy bed. [38-1/4 lLx 36-3/8 w]

2'-5.6" h Table height of closed Murphy bed. [29-3/4" h]

4'-5.4" Distance from Murphy bed table to front wall and window. [53-1/2"]



4'-5.4" Distance from Murphy bed table to front wall and window. [53-1/2"]

If traveling solo, plenty of room to put a wheelchair or mobility scooter or luggage.



This is a photo starting from the window side to the bedside wall.

2'-1.8"-HVAC Column width from the window [25-7/8"]

1'-2.7"-Space from HVAC Column Wall to closed Murphy bed case [14-3/4"]

Small bedside table between window and Murphy bed"
11-1/2" w x 1'-2" d-Bedside Table top dimensions closest to window [11-1/2"w x 14"d]

2' h-(from floor) Bedside Tabletop [24" h]

7-1/2" w x 11" h x 9" d-Bedside Table interior shelf dimensions

9" h-Bedside Table shelf space underneath to floor



Photo of the front door and window wall from inside the room. You can see the door is not recessed like the standard room that has an alcove creating a slanted entrance in the corner.

4.12"-Space from wall corner to the inside door frame.

2'-7.6"-inside the door frame to inside window frame [31-3/4"]

4'-10.4" h x 3-1.4" w-outside Window Glass [58-1/2" h x 37-1/2" w]






This is the view looking out the front door of room #0203. I love this view whether leaving the room or looking out the window.






I had a great vacation.  My best friend, Mark, came down to celebrate his grandson's fifth Happy Birthday at MK and Hoop-Dee-Doo Review.   His daughter, Emily, came up from New Smyrna Beach for one night at the Disney Caribbean Beach Resort and Mark stayed with me for two nights.  I knew his daughter as a baby.  She worked with me as a nurse in AICU at Northside Hospital.  She is now a Nurse Practitioner.  Matt is her husband and Luke, Jack and Noah are her sons.  Wonderful family.



And a great several days with a group of Tagrel friends.  A few also DISer's, too.  Here we had dinner at Disney's Wilderness Lodge Story Book Dining at Artist Point Restaurant.  We all had a wonderful time as always.


----------



## mamabunny

WOW Ray!  That's *super* comprehensive!  We need to send you out to every Resort hotel to report back! 

I see you found Skitch - do you like using it?


----------



## RaySharpton

mamabunny said:


> WOW Ray!  That's *super* comprehensive!  We need to send you out to every Resort hotel to report back!
> 
> I see you found Skitch - do you like using it?


 
I owe thanks to you for that.  It took me a long time to figure out to find one that would work with my Window 7, but I finally did.   I just can't use the Evernote that is paired with it because it wants me to update my Skitch.  But when I do that, I can't use Skitch.

I wanted to do some of the rooms that you were interested in, but there was no availability during my last stay.

I will be staying at Pop again in December and a split stays at BWV roll-in shower.

If anyone has contacts to get me into any of the resort rooms, I would be happy to take photos and measurements.

I'll post BWV when I get back.


----------



## Euby

Thanks Ray!  This is awesome!


----------



## PrincessNelly

Anyone have information the location of ASM preferred room with tub w/ rails? Cant find anything online about our options


----------



## mamabunny

PrincessNelly said:


> Anyone have information the location of ASM preferred room with tub w/ rails? Cant find anything online about our options



Not sure if you want All Star Music or All Star Movies, so...

Touring Plans has their "room finder" that you can try - there is no guarantee that it's 100% up to date - for that, you might want to check in with the respective Resort threads here on the DIS.

*Touring Plans Disney's All Star Music Resort*

*Touring Plans Disney's All Star Movies Resort*


----------



## PrincessNelly

mamabunny said:


> Not sure if you want All Star Music or All Star Movies, so...
> 
> Touring Plans has their "room finder" that you can try - there is no guarantee that it's 100% up to date - for that, you might want to check in with the respective Resort threads here on the DIS.
> 
> *Touring Plans Disney's All Star Music Resort*
> 
> *Touring Plans Disney's All Star Movies Resort*


Sorry, Movies. I did try the room finder and it's not saying showing any preferred rooms with a tub. I can't seem to find a single thing on them... Even the Disney website doesn't show it as a category but that's what we have somehow. So weird.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, PrincessNelly.  I was curious about your question, so I went to TouringPlans and I did not highlight "preferred" and I just highlighted "tub with rails".  I saw that these rooms were only in building #3-<Mighty Ducks building.  I didn't see any other buildings at ASM with this designations.

I take all of this with a grain of salt and I don't know either.

I think that TouringPlan users haven't posted much info about this particular type of room because it only shows one-room #3959.  I can't believe that is correct since there has to be more of the "tub with rails" rooms.

I had to make an ASM reservation for one night for my split stay night on December  8, 2019, since I couldn't get a Pop Century Resort room that night.

So I had to look for "Roll-in Shower" room which I found, but I am still hoping for a Pop Century Resort with "Roll-in Shower" room.

I hope you find your room and I hope you enjoy your vacation.



PrincessNelly said:


> Anyone have information the location of ASM preferred room with tub w/ rails? Can't find anything online about our options





PrincessNelly said:


> Sorry, Movies. I did try the room finder and it's not saying showing any preferred rooms with a tub. I can't seem to find a single thing on them... Even the Disney website doesn't show it as a category but that's what we have somehow. So weird.


----------



## PrincessNelly

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, PrincessNelly.  I was curious about your question, so I went to TouringPlans and I did not highlight "preferred" and I just highlighted "tub with rails".  I saw that these rooms were only in building #3-<Mighty Ducks building.  I didn't see any other buildings at ASM with this designations.
> 
> I take all of this with a grain of salt and I don't know either.
> 
> I think that TouringPlan users haven't posted much info about this particular type of room because it only shows one-room #3959.  I can't believe that is correct since there has to be more of the "tub with rails" rooms.
> 
> I had to make an ASM reservation for one night for my split stay night on December  8, 2019, since I couldn't get a Pop Century Resort room that night.
> 
> So I had to look for "Roll-in Shower" room which I found, but I am still hoping for a Pop Century Resort with "Roll-in Shower" room.
> 
> I hope you find your room and I hope you enjoy your vacation.


Yeah, I saw that and mighty ducks is consider a standard view area  I'll definitely report back and see where we get put!


----------



## lanejudy

ASMovies is currently undergoing a refurb.  I don’t know if any rooms changed type in that process.  POP had a similar refurb last year and I believe the number and type of HA rooms may have changed (more wheelchair-accessible rooms added, not sure of others).  I have also heard rumor that the “Florida-accessible” rooms may be phased out, possibly replaced by wheelchair-accessible. 

So my point being — i’m not sure there is complete accurate info available about HA room-types and locations at ASMovies right now.  If you feel a need to do a request, I recommend making it more general rather than specific building/location.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## PrincessNelly

Hi there,

We arrived for the first part of our trip last night. Currently at CSR, will share our room # and handicap type later.

But just curious, we've been unable to locate a single automatic door on the lower level of the new tower. Has anyone else been able to find one?

Even the front desk wasn't sure.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, PrincessNelly.  I have never stayed at CSR Tower.  Are you talking about the resort area in general or your room?  If you're talking about public doors, then that is unusual for a tower resort not to have either automatic doors or handicap button door openers.   I don't know about the resort room itself.

I hope that you have a wonderful vacation.




PrincessNelly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We arrived for the first part of our trip last night. Currently at CSR, will share our room # and handicap type later.
> 
> But just curious, we've been unable to locate a single automatic door on the lower level of the new tower. Has anyone else been able to find one?
> 
> Even the front desk wasn't sure.


----------



## PrincessNelly

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, PrincessNelly.  I have never stayed at CSR Tower.  Are you talking about the resort area in general or your room?  If you're talking about public doors, then that is unusual for a tower resort not to have either automatic doors or handicap button door openers.   I don't know about the resort room itself.
> 
> I hope that you have a wonderful vacation.



The public doors leading out of the tower towards the main pool and rest of the resort. I did talk to the front desk and the confirmed the lower level of the tower does not have automatic doors. I did send a message to guest services so hopefully they will install some soon.


----------



## mamabunny

PrincessNelly said:


> The public doors leading out of the tower towards the main pool and rest of the resort. I did talk to the front desk and the confirmed the lower level of the tower does not have automatic doors. I did send a message to guest services so hopefully they will install some soon.



Wow!  What?  Are there no doors *at all* with the button-activated auto mechanism on the inside and outside?



How is this even possible?


----------



## PrincessNelly

mamabunny said:


> Wow!  What?  Are there no doors *at all* with the button-activated auto mechanism on the inside and outside?
> 
> View attachment 423902
> 
> How is this even possible?


I talk to guest services who said that it likely they will be installed at a later time. The front door to the tower opens automatically but when you need to exit towards the rest of the resort, the only automatic doors are located in El Centro. 

There is still quite a bit of construction happening so hopefully it's true that they will be installing them.


----------



## mamabunny

Would appreciate hearing if anyone has stayed at Gran Destino Tower at CSR in a roll-in shower room.  Specifically need info on the built-in bench in the shower:  Is it a solid seat, or the dreaded "mesh sling" like we have seen installed at POP.

(note to Mods:  I am going to cross-post this to the Resorts/CBR thread as well)


----------



## toocherie

mamabunny said:


> Wow!  What?  Are there no doors *at all* with the button-activated auto mechanism on the inside and outside?
> 
> View attachment 423902
> 
> How is this even possible?


It was baffling when the DVC villas at the Grand Californian were built because the main access from the lobby to the DVC tower did not have accessible doors.  You either had to push or if you were lucky someone would open it for you (the concierge desk was next to it so often they would help).  It took them awhile to rectify this too.  Disney really needs to have a disabled person go around and try to use their projects some time.


----------



## mamabunny

toocherie said:


> It was baffling when the DVC villas at the Grand Californian were built because the main access from the lobby to the DVC tower did not have accessible doors.  You either had to push or if you were lucky someone would open it for you (the concierge desk was next to it so often they would help).  It took them awhile to rectify this too.  Disney really needs to have a disabled person go around and try to use their projects some time.



Personally, I think that every member of the management team should have to spend one full 8 hour day at WDW or DL (or their respective place of employment) in either a wheelchair or a mobility device.  I think we would see a *lot* of changes, and quickly if they had to actually experience what it's like for a full day.


----------



## toocherie

mamabunny said:


> Personally, I think that every member of the management team should have to spend one full 8 hour day at WDW or DL (or their respective place of employment) in either a wheelchair or a mobility device.  I think we would see a *lot* of changes, and quickly if they had to actually experience what it's like for a full day.


DITTO!   For example--whoever designed the accessible exiting from the Toy Story ride in DCA--the turn is so tight--you can see where the wall is banged up constantly because it is too tight a turn--and then it dumps you into a store where people can't see you coming so lots of opportunities for crashes if you're not aware and careful.   Crazy.


----------



## BabyFu18

Does anyone have any info on Yacht Club Lagoon/Pool view rooms with Roll-in showers? This is what I’ve booked, but on touring plans it’s not showing any rooms like that even exists at the YC. I had a huge issue this year at AKL when I booked a room with a roll in shower (fully paid, vacation was planned almost a year in advance) then arriving and them not having a room with a roll-in shower available because they said they were over booked (and saying the category I booked no longer existed with them after the room refurb which was currently happening). I don’t want that to happen again and not seeing the category I booked on touring plans makes me a little concerned. Any info would be greatly appreciat


----------



## toocherie

I would call the hotel and talk to someone at the front desk.  Ask for a manager if you don't get good answers.  What did they end up doing at AKL?


----------



## BabyFu18

toocherie said:


> I would call the hotel and talk to someone at the front desk.  Ask for a manager if you don't get good answers.  What did they end up doing at AKL?



The first 4 days we had to stay in the room they assigned us even though it was not what I booked nor what I needed/wanted, but they said everywhere was booked and they couldn’t find us a room there or at another resort with the roll-in and 2 beds (what we booked and needed). On the 5th day they moved us to a large DVC room at the hotel with enough beds and the roll-in shower. It wasn’t a fun experience because by 5 days in we just wanted the situation to be settled so we didn’t have to worry about it. They made it right in the end by giving us a room with the requirements that we needed and booked far enough in advance but every step of the way we were made to feel like we were putting them out and like the issues were our fault. So i’m Just trying to avoid anything like that happening next year if possible!


----------



## mamabunny

BabyFu18 said:


> The first 4 days we had to stay in the room they assigned us even though it was not what I booked nor what I needed/wanted, but they said everywhere was booked and they couldn’t find us a room there or at another resort with the roll-in and 2 beds (what we booked and needed). On the 5th day they moved us to a large DVC room at the hotel with enough beds and the roll-in shower. It wasn’t a fun experience because by 5 days in we just wanted the situation to be settled so we didn’t have to worry about it. They made it right in the end by giving us a room with the requirements that we needed and booked far enough in advance but every step of the way we were made to feel like we were putting them out and like the issues were our fault. So i’m Just trying to avoid anything like that happening next year if possible!



I would contact Disability Services directly.

Disability Services: (407) 560-2547 or email disability.services@disneyparks.com

Tell them what happened last time, and ask them to reach out to the Resort's Booking Department to make sure that your room type is both correctly noted on the reservation and will be blocked out so that you don't have to worry.

Remember that it can be kind of tough to get through to Front Desk/Concierge if you aren't on-site at WDW; most of those calls route through a centralized Call Center.


----------



## BabyFu18

mamabunny said:


> I would contact Disability Services directly.
> 
> Disability Services: (407) 560-2547 or email disability.services@disneyparks.com
> 
> Tell them what happened last time, and ask them to reach out to the Resort's Booking Department to make sure that your room type is both correctly noted on the reservation and will be blocked out so that you don't have to worry.
> 
> Remember that it can be kind of tough to get through to Front Desk/Concierge if you aren't on-site at WDW; most of those calls route through a centralized Call Center.



Thank you for the numbers, I will do that.


----------



## RaySharpton

mamabunny said:


> Would appreciate hearing if anyone has stayed at Gran Destino Tower at CSR in a roll-in shower room.  Specifically need info on the built-in bench in the shower:  Is it a solid seat, or the dreaded "mesh sling" like we have seen installed at POP.
> 
> (note to Mods:  I am going to cross-post this to the Resorts/CBR thread as well)



Hi, mamabunny.

I just booked one night at Gran Destino Tower Standard View Roll-in Shower room for Sunday, 12/09/2019 for $228.67 = $203.25+25.42 ($70.34 more, but new tower).  I'll take photos and measurements.

I already had an All-Star Movies room for that night for $158.33 = $139.50+18.83.  I'm going to wait before I cancel.

It costs $70.00 more.

I have been trying to get a Pop Century room that night for a long time so I didn't have to move for just one night.












I think this is a standard room photo because the beds are too high.  Even though this photo was listed under the roll-in shower room.










Photos from WDW.

I can't tell from the photo if this is a roll-in and I don't see a seat.  But the right lower end of the shower glass looks like a walk-in shower instead of a roll-in shower.  But the WDW photos under their room views are sometimes used on multiple views and so this could be from a non-roll-in shower room.  I don't know.

I found some photos on this website:

https://*****.com/2019/07/photos-vi...sort-is-a-moderate-resort-in-deluxe-clothing/

It is not an individual room, but the



> *Fitness Center – Lobby, near Elevators (24 Hour Access)*
> Gran Destino Tower adds a whole new Fitness Center to Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort





> The bathrooms here are actually single bathroom/shower combo units. These also come in handy if you want to squeeze a workout (or park visit) in after check-out and would like to freshen up afterward.



https://*****.com/wp-content/upload...ning-chronos-club-july-2019_355-1200x900.jpeg

https://cdn7.*****.com/wp-content/u...ning-chronos-club-july-2019_351-1200x900.jpeg



> The accessible shower features a handheld showerhead and a standard wall showerhead.



https://cdn7.*****.com/wp-content/u...ning-chronos-club-july-2019_354-1200x900.jpeg

It is interesting to see no fold-down seat, but maybe they use the wooden stool.

https://cdn7.*****.com/wp-content/u...ning-chronos-club-july-2019_350-1200x900.jpeg

The blog took a photo of a standard tower room shower and this is what I thought I saw in the WDW photo under the roll-in shower room.  Not a roll-in shower room.

.https://cdn7.wdwnt.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/gran-destino-tower-disneys-coronado-springs-resort-grand-opening-chronos-club-july-2019_84-1200x900.jpeg


Edit after less than 24-hours, none of those Tower rooms arexshown as available.

I guess I got lucky!



.


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, mamabunny.
> 
> I just booked one night at Gran Destino Tower Standard View Roll-in Shower room for Sunday, 12/09/2019 for $228.67 = $203.25+25.42 ($70.34 more, but new tower).  I'll take photos and measurements.
> 
> I already had an All-Star Movies room for that night for $158.33 = $139.50+18.83.  I'm going to wait before I cancel.
> 
> It costs $70.00 more.
> 
> I have been trying to get a Pop Century room that night for a long time so I didn't have to move for just one night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a standard room photo because the beds are too high.  Even though this photo was listed under the roll-in shower room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from WDW.
> 
> I can't tell from the photo if this is a roll-in and I don't see a seat.  But the right lower end of the shower glass looks like a walk-in shower instead of a roll-in shower.  But the WDW photos under their room views are sometimes used on multiple views and so this could be from a non-roll-in shower room.  I don't know.
> 
> I found some photos on this website:
> 
> https://*****.com/2019/07/photos-vi...sort-is-a-moderate-resort-in-deluxe-clothing/
> 
> It is not an individual room, but the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://*****.com/wp-content/upload...ning-chronos-club-july-2019_355-1200x900.jpeg
> 
> https://cdn7.*****.com/wp-content/u...ning-chronos-club-july-2019_351-1200x900.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn7.*****.com/wp-content/u...ning-chronos-club-july-2019_354-1200x900.jpeg
> 
> It is interesting to see no fold-down seat, but maybe they use the wooden stool.
> 
> https://cdn7.*****.com/wp-content/u...ning-chronos-club-july-2019_350-1200x900.jpeg
> 
> The blog took a photo of a standard tower room shower and this is what I thought I saw in the WDW photo under the roll-in shower room.  Not a roll-in shower room.
> 
> .https://cdn7.*****.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/gran-destino-tower-disneys-coronado-springs-resort-grand-opening-chronos-club-july-2019_84-1200x900.jpeg
> 
> 
> Edit after less than 24-hours, none of those Tower rooms arexshown as available.
> 
> I guess I got lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'm excited to hear a trip report for this resort - so far I have not been able to find any info about the roll-in showers at Gran Destino.

And it sounds like you got a great room rate as well! Go you!


----------



## jlundeen

My good friend and I will be staying at Yacht Club in April, 2020.  We will probably both rent ECVs for our trip, so are wondering about room size and if it can accomodate two scooters for charging.  Or is there a better place to charge them? 

I know it can be tight in the room with one scooter plugged in, so I am curious if anyone here has ever have two of them in there?  

We will try to request a ground floor room, to avoid elevators, and wonder if the ground floor patio could be an option?  Since the rental scooters come with a little rain protector, do you think that would work?  Are there plug ins out there? 

Or, if there are better options?  We can both walk a short distance, so if we need to leave them somewhere outside the room for charging, is that an alternative?

Thanks for any suggestions...


----------



## lanejudy

I know people have fit 2 ECVs in value resort rooms, so it shouldn’t be any problem at Yacht Club.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## RaySharpton

jlundeen said:


> My good friend and I will be staying at Yacht Club in April, 2020.  We will probably both rent ECVs for our trip, so are wondering about room size and if it can accomodate two scooters for charging.  Or is there a better place to charge them?
> 
> I know it can be tight in the room with one scooter plugged in, so I am curious if anyone here has ever have two of them in there?
> 
> We will try to request a ground floor room, to avoid elevators, and wonder if the ground floor patio could be an option?  Since the rental scooters come with a little rain protector, do you think that would work?  Are there plug ins out there?
> 
> Or, if there are better options?  We can both walk a short distance, so if we need to leave them somewhere outside the room for charging, is that an alternative?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions...





lanejudy said:


> I know people have fit 2 ECVs in value resort rooms, so it shouldn’t be any problem at Yacht Club.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!






> The *value resorts*—Art of Animation, Pop Century and the All-Stars—are 260 square feet





> The *moderate resorts* are 314 square feet





> The *deluxe *vary from 344 square feet at the Wilderness Lodge and the Animal Kingdom Lodge to 440 square feet at the Grand Floridian.





> *The bedroom spaces at the moderate resorts are actually larger than those at the Wilderness Lodge and the Animal Kingdom Lodge, and comparable to the bedroom spaces in the Yacht Club and Beach Club.*





> The value resorts are bigger than a Super 8, the moderate resorts comparable to a Holiday Inn or Best Western, and the *Deluxes are not all comparable to a luxury hotel*.


----------



## mamabunny

jlundeen said:


> My good friend and I will be staying at Yacht Club in April, 2020.  We will probably both rent ECVs for our trip, so are wondering about room size and if it can accomodate two scooters for charging.  Or is there a better place to charge them?
> 
> I know it can be tight in the room with one scooter plugged in, so I am curious if anyone here has ever have two of them in there?
> 
> We will try to request a ground floor room, to avoid elevators, and wonder if the ground floor patio could be an option?  Since the rental scooters come with a little rain protector, do you think that would work?  Are there plug ins out there?
> 
> Or, if there are better options?  We can both walk a short distance, so if we need to leave them somewhere outside the room for charging, is that an alternative?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions...




First of all - and I can't stress this enough - *charge the battery overnight, every night.* A rental ECV should be able to go all day at WDW if it is properly and fully charged overnight. And the place to charge it is inside your hotel room.

But also: don't leave an ECV unattended in a Resort Hallway (or patio) overnight to charge. You rented it, and you are responsible for it, and just like your luggage - it belongs in your room with you. (don't worry, you should have *plenty* of room at Yacht Club!  ) If you find that you want more space, you can always visit the Front Desk (or call Housekeeping from your room phone) and ask to have the table & chairs removed for the duration of your stay. Remember that calls from your room to the "Front Desk" at WDW Resorts go to a centralized call center - so if you want to talk to someone at the Resort you are staying at, a quick trip to the Front Desk is your best bet.

Leaving your ECV rental outside, unattended, (even on a patio) means that any of the following is possible:
 - It can be stolen/moved (yes, even if you take the key); I have seen more things wind up in the bottom of hotel pools over the years than I care to remember, including personal mobility devices.  
- It can be tampered with; this could mean you are responsible for not only the damage to the unit, but also will lose precious vacation time resolving an issue that could have been prevented if the unit was in your room to begin with.
- Someone could come along and unplug the device, so it doesn't charge overnight.  You will spend the next day looking for outlets all day long (and they are not easy to find in the Parks!) instead of enjoying yourself!  
- Someone could do any of the following: vomit on the unit, relieve themselves on the unit, allow their animal to relieve itself on the unit, pour food and/or beverages on the unit, etc... 

It's just not worth it.  None of us *want* to have to keep a mobility device in the confines of our hotel room, but you will have plenty of space at Yacht Club - there is a member here on the DISboards who famously got *4* mobility devices into a room at POP every night, and still had room for everyone to move around!  (Plus, I'm not sure that every patio has electrical outlets...? I know that some of the patios we have had a other Deluxe Resorts have NOT had outdoor outlets)

Regarding rain: Some vendors will have a clear "shower cap" to put over the controls; others include a poncho. Obviously, we try to keep our scooters (and especially the exposed electronic controls) as dry as possible, but it's Florida, and you will most likely get caught in a shower at some point. Don't panic - use what the vendor supplies, and you can always wear a standard Parks poncho, put the back of the poncho OVER the seat back (so it hangs down behind the scooter) and put the FRONT of the poncho OVER the front of the scooter to cover the controls, and go on!  Some vendors now have "weatherproof" or "rainproof" ECVs, however I would still carry a poncho just to cover the seat - you don't want to sit on a wet seat all day! 

Be sure to let us know if you have any more questions about ECVs at WDW!


----------



## jlundeen

mamabunny said:


> First of all - and I can't stress this enough - *charge the battery overnight, every night.* A rental ECV should be able to go all day at WDW if it is properly and fully charged overnight. And the place to charge it is inside your hotel room.
> 
> But also: don't leave an ECV unattended in a Resort Hallway (or patio) overnight to charge. You rented it, and you are responsible for it, and just like your luggage - it belongs in your room with you. (don't worry, you should have *plenty* of room at Yacht Club!  ) If you find that you want more space, you can always visit the Front Desk (or call Housekeeping from your room phone) and ask to have the table & chairs removed for the duration of your stay. Remember that calls from your room to the "Front Desk" at WDW Resorts go to a centralized call center - so if you want to talk to someone at the Resort you are staying at, a quick trip to the Front Desk is your best bet.
> 
> Leaving your ECV rental outside, unattended, (even on a patio) means that any of the following is possible:
> - It can be stolen/moved (yes, even if you take the key); I have seen more things wind up in the bottom of hotel pools over the years than I care to remember, including personal mobility devices.
> - It can be tampered with; this could mean you are responsible for not only the damage to the unit, but also will lose precious vacation time resolving an issue that could have been prevented if the unit was in your room to begin with.
> - Someone could come along and unplug the device, so it doesn't charge overnight.  You will spend the next day looking for outlets all day long (and they are not easy to find in the Parks!) instead of enjoying yourself!
> - Someone could do any of the following: vomit on the unit, relieve themselves on the unit, allow their animal to relieve itself on the unit, pour food and/or beverages on the unit, etc...
> 
> It's just not worth it.  None of us *want* to have to keep a mobility device in the confines of our hotel room, but you will have plenty of space at Yacht Club - there is a member here on the DISboards who famously got *4* mobility devices into a room at POP every night, and still had room for everyone to move around!  (Plus, I'm not sure that every patio has electrical outlets...? I know that some of the patios we have had a other Deluxe Resorts have NOT had outdoor outlets)
> 
> Regarding rain: Some vendors will have a clear "shower cap" to put over the controls; others include a poncho. Obviously, we try to keep our scooters (and especially the exposed electronic controls) as dry as possible, but it's Florida, and you will most likely get caught in a shower at some point. Don't panic - use what the vendor supplies, and you can always wear a standard Parks poncho, put the back of the poncho OVER the seat back (so it hangs down behind the scooter) and put the FRONT of the poncho OVER the front of the scooter to cover the controls, and go on!  Some vendors now have "weatherproof" or "rainproof" ECVs, however I would still carry a poncho just to cover the seat - you don't want to sit on a wet seat all day!
> 
> Be sure to let us know if you have any more questions about ECVs at WDW!


Thanks! These are all good points!  I appreciate all the input from everyone!


----------



## jlundeen

jlundeen said:


> My good friend and I will be staying at Yacht Club in April, 2020.  We will probably both rent ECVs for our trip, so are wondering about room size and if it can accomodate two scooters for charging.  Or is there a better place to charge them?
> 
> I know it can be tight in the room with one scooter plugged in, so I am curious if anyone here has ever have two of them in there?
> 
> We will try to request a ground floor room, to avoid elevators, and wonder if the ground floor patio could be an option?  Since the rental scooters come with a little rain protector, do you think that would work?  Are there plug ins out there?
> 
> Or, if there are better options?  We can both walk a short distance, so if we need to leave them somewhere outside the room for charging, is that an alternative?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions...


I'm replying to my original question about two scooters in our yacht club room. I wrote to the Moms' Panel, and here is their reply. It's an option I didn't know about, and thought maybe others could also benefit from.

"I believe keeping both rental scooters inside the room will be uncomfortable and I am afraid plug-ins are not available in the balconies. However, let me tell you something you will like even better, Bell Services will charge your scooters for you overnight in a safe storage area. I would not advise you to leave them charging in the hallways since they would be sitting in an area that is open to the public. I would feel much more comfortable knowing that Bell Services are taking care of them for me and my friend. 

I hope this answer helps. I know you and your friend will have a blast together and the memories you will make will be treasured in your hearts for years to come! 

We hope to see you again soon! 

~Desiree"


----------



## CJN

jlundeen said:


> I'm replying to my original question about two scooters in our yacht club room. I wrote to the Moms' Panel, and here is their reply. It's an option I didn't know about, and thought maybe others could also benefit from.
> 
> "I believe keeping both rental scooters inside the room will be uncomfortable and I am afraid plug-ins are not available in the balconies. However, let me tell you something you will like even better, Bell Services will charge your scooters for you overnight in a safe storage area. I would not advise you to leave them charging in the hallways since they would be sitting in an area that is open to the public. I would feel much more comfortable knowing that Bell Services are taking care of them for me and my friend.
> 
> I hope this answer helps. I know you and your friend will have a blast together and the memories you will make will be treasured in your hearts for years to come!
> 
> We hope to see you again soon!
> 
> ~Desiree"


Hmm, I wonder if that information is accurate, especially in light of the new policy regarding bell services not holding ECVs from outside vendors. And then you’d have to traverse from bell services to your room without the ECVs. I wouldn’t be able do that.

I’d think both should fit, even if it means moving a bit of furniture.


----------



## jlundeen

CJN said:


> Hmm, I wonder if that information is accurate, especially in light of the new policy regarding bell services not holding ECVs from outside vendors. And then you’d have to traverse from bell services to your room without the ECVs. I wouldn’t be able do that.
> 
> I’d think both should fit, even if it means moving a bit of furniture.


Good point about the featured vendor scooters vs other vendors. we will try to get both of them in the room, and if it doesn't work, we'll ask advice from the front desk.

Thanks!


----------



## mamabunny

CJN said:


> Hmm, I wonder if that information is accurate, especially in light of the new policy regarding bell services not holding ECVs from outside vendors. And then you’d have to traverse from bell services to your room without the ECVs. I wouldn’t be able do that.
> 
> I’d think both should fit, even if it means moving a bit of furniture.



Yes - this exactly.  Bell Services is so swamped these days, between the large number of ECV & stroller deliveries, plus all of the grocery & Amazon deliveries... I would be *very* surprised if they let you just drop those scooters off to be charged, and waltz away LOL  

Sadly, the Mom's Panel does not always give out accurate information, especially when it is related to a lot of the topics we cover in this Forum. ☹ 

Don't worry till you get there, and see how they fit!  I don't know what models/how big your rentals will be, but unless you have rented ginormous monster scooters, I agree with @CJN  that you may not have to move anything at all!


----------



## chelynnah

jlundeen said:


> My good friend and I will be staying at Yacht Club in April, 2020.  We will probably both rent ECVs for our trip, so are wondering about room size and if it can accomodate two scooters for charging.  Or is there a better place to charge them?
> 
> I know it can be tight in the room with one scooter plugged in, so I am curious if anyone here has ever have two of them in there?
> 
> We will try to request a ground floor room, to avoid elevators, and wonder if the ground floor patio could be an option?  Since the rental scooters come with a little rain protector, do you think that would work?  Are there plug ins out there?
> 
> Or, if there are better options?  We can both walk a short distance, so if we need to leave them somewhere outside the room for charging, is that an alternative?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions...


My mother in law and I fit two large Pride Victory 10s in a standard  room at POFQ.  So not even the accessible rooms with more squared area by the door.  We moved the table and chairs up by the bed near the door and parked the scooters where the table was.  We had plenty of room.

So while I’m not sure of the YC layout, I can’t imagine you’d have too much trouble since the rooms are significantly bigger.

I also wouldn’t rely on the mom’s panel reply as Disney is no longer willing to accept responsibility for tons of scooters in their luggage rooms as evidenced by their change of policy.  And even when they do accept them for delivery, they don’t charge them.


----------



## Dubb

I understand that now that renovations have been done to Pop Century and Movies, the very nice "1 king bed, 1 double bed" rooms are no longer available. Renovations have not begun at Sports, but I can't find any availability for next December!


----------



## mamabunny

Dubb said:


> I understand that now that renovations have been done to Pop Century and Movies, the very nice "1 king bed, 1 double bed" rooms are no longer available. Renovations have not begun at Sports, but I can't find any availability for next December!



We may not be far enough into December of this year to accommodate that booking window?  Additionally, I have personally noticed that Resorts are about to go under reno or are scheduled to be renovated, the scheduling gets... weird.  It gets tougher to book, especially room types that tend to be limited to begin with - like roll-in shower rooms, or the increasingly rare "1 King 1 Double" that you are seeking.


----------



## lanejudy

I believe you ate correct - with the renovations at the value resorts, the “king+double” rooms have been replaced by 2-queens.  ASSports has not been updated yet, but either the few rooms of that type are alreafy booked, or that option has been removed in anticipation of having 2-queens offered by then.

ETA: i see 2 doubles are offered at sports for accessible accommodations.  Those would be instead of the king+double.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## RaySharpton

I have just moved from Disney Pop Century Resort to DVC Boardwalk Villas.

I was in a Standard Roll-in Shower room #0122 in Building #10

I did not have WIFI internet access at all for my laptop the whole time.  And after hours trying to find out why on my own, I called Disney IT dept and spent another 30-minutes following their suggestions.

I tried everything that they told me.  I turned off my Windows firewall and deleted my Norton anti-virus to no avail.

After four days I gave up.

And I only had spotty service on my phone with Disney WIFI that used fiber and AT&T and I gave up on that too.  I usually only use my phone as a phone and my laptop for everything else.

Then my camera broke.

I tried taking photos with my phone, but I have an older phone that takes poor photos.

I gave up on taking room measurements.

I guess that I was addicted to the internet.

The IT tech said it must have been my Windows 7.

It wasn't.

When I arrived at Disney Boardwalk Villas, my laptop connected immediately.

I liked everything about the POP roll-in shower room and accessibility, but with my broken wrist and weak leg didn't do much at the parks.

The Pop food court also has fewer food options.

I knew last year they stopped making the freshly made yogurt parfait, but now they had stopped the freshly made to order salads, too.

This is the first year that I dined more outside Pop because of the changes.

I did try the gondolas and I loved them.

Now that I am at BWV I am surprised how the studio roll-in shower is less accessible than at Pop.

I like the room and the pool view.

I am in studio #1070 which is one floor below the 2nd-floor lobby two doors from the elevators down the hallway.  Just turn right to enter the hallway to the room. 

The gym area can be seen through the window wall exiting the elevators and the gym entrance and double door push button exit to the pool area and tunnel to the boardwalk and lake.  Just bear to the left after exiting the elevators.

The laundry room is only one door on the left past the three elevators down the hallway.  They all have front-loading machines.  Three washers and two stacked dryers and one ex-large dryer with two large tables, two rolling carts, a washing detergent, etc. vending machine, TV, and two chairs.

And the ice machine down the hall next to another exit and bifurcation of the hallways.  Just look for the green exit sign on the ceiling.  The entrance will be on the left.

Now for accessibility or lack of accessibility.

The bathroom entrance uses a sliding door and a minimum opening per ADA.

At the entrance to the studio, there is a 45-degree turn with a kitchenette on one side and the bathroom on the other side.

As I enter the bathroom the roll-in shower is basically a square floor shape with very little room to turn a wheelchair with an old threshold.

The handheld shower is high...very high with no adjustment bar.  The staff told me they have not installed an adjustable height shower bar because of the small size of the shower area.

I asked the staff to leave the handheld shower hose hanging down touching the floor and not to replace it in its holder that is about six feet high.  Although it is a handheld the holder is at regular shower height with no adjustments.

No fold-down bench in the roll-in shower because they said the area was probably too small to install one.  The first night I placed towels on the upholstered chair outside the shower and I had a sponge bath until they were able to find a shower stool.

They did bring down a large plastic bath chair.  They removed the backrest and when I took a shower, my back rested against the wall and my toes touched the opposite side.  That is how small it the roll-in shower cubicle is.  I have seen these in decades older hotels.

No push-button bottles in the shower for shampoo, etc.

They used tubes, but no place the shampoo nor body wash tubes as the original wall soap holder had ridges that slanted down and the tubes kept falling on the ground during a shower.  I should have brought my reacher.  The wall soap holder was not wide enough nor high enough to place the tubes of the shampoo nor body wash properly.

I finally figured out to fold a hand towel and stuff it in between the handrail and shower wall to hold the tubes.

They folded a regular bathtub shower heavy curtain together and hung it up.  It wasn't wide enough and water was always on the floor in front of the sink even though I put a bath mat towel at the shower entrance.  POP was so much lighter to close.

Overall the BWV roll-in shower area was about half the size of the POP roll-in shower area.  If you recall the POP roll-in shower allows you to roll a wheelchair in, fold the built-in shower bench down and transfer with an adjustable height shower head and three pump bottles for shampoo, etc.  At least at POP, you could lay your own shampoo bottles on top of the pump bottles without them falling on the floor.

The freestanding closet has safe on the floor.  I couldn't reach it and it shortened the height of hanging shirts and pants so my clothes crumbled in a mess on top of the safe.  The two doors to the closet do not recess into the closet nor open past 90-degrees when open.

Of course, to get to the balcony door there is a four-inch drop with no ramp.  How difficult would it be to just saw a makeshift ramp for this?

The very large, heavy coffee table was removed for more wheelchair maneuvering and easier to transfer, for me, to the sofa.

The newer built-in table combination fold-down child's bed was a nice feature.  I could roll my wheelchair up to it like a dining table with the large tv against the wall.

The staff and the property are very nice.  Although none of them from the front desk, cleaning manager, engineer manager was aware of the issues after many years of now changes.

I am going write separate EXCELLENT reviews for the excellent help from the front desk Laura and Charlette, Housekeeping Manager, Keven, and Engineer Kevin and one other person that checked me in, but I didn't write her name down.

So the staff will leave my handheld shower hanging down to the floor.
So the staff will leave the kitchen plates, utensils on the lower shelf instead of the cabinets near the ceiling.

So during refurbishment every few years they can put in new sleeper sofas and new combination table/fold-down child's bed, but no changes to accessible rooms.

I was told all of the BWV studios whether Standard, Pool, and Boardwalk Views have the same roll-in showers.  This is a shame for such a supposedly quality resort.

Too cheap or they just don't care to spend money on accessibility to add the different things that I mentioned above.

The engineer told a few one-bedrooms have a little larger roll-in shower, but he wasn't positive.

Oh, and even though the kitchen sink has space to roll a wheelchair under the microwave is lower, all of the dishes and utensils, etc are in the top cabinet near the ceiling like the regular studios.

The staff says that their resort does not have a disability person.

I have written to disability.services@disneyparks.com <disability.services@disneyparks.com> for any solutions, but I am too tired to edit this review so I will copy and paste.

I like BWV, and I like POP, but I like BWV just for the area.

Is there anyone here on www.DISboards.com or this DISability Forum have any pull for a resolution to these issues?

EDIT to add BWV Standard Studio roll-in shower #1070 location and info:

12/12/2019.

I am in studio #1070 which is one floor below the 2nd-floor lobby two doors from the elevators down the hallway.  Just turn right to enter the hallway to see the room on the right. 

The gym area can be seen through the window wall exiting the elevators.

The gym entrance and double door push button exit to the pool area and tunnel to the boardwalk and lake.  Just bear to the left after exiting the elevators down a very short hallway.

The gaming area entrance is outside in the tunnel on the right and public restrooms on the left. 

The laundry room is only one door on the left past the three elevators down the hallway.  They all have front-loading machines.  Three washers and two stacked dryers and one ex-large dryer with two large tables, two rolling carts, a washing detergent, etc. vending machine, TV, and two chairs.

The Ice machine and soda machine next to unit 1085 on left side of the hallway before the green EXIT sign on the ceiling and across from another exit with glass door and windows on the right of the hallway and before the bifurcation of the hallways.

The BWV Standard Studio roll-in shower #1070 has a slanted door entrance across from a locked non-descript door.

Entering the unit has a small foyer with a mirror on opposite wall.

After entering the studio, I make a 45-degree turn into the next area.

The kitchenette is on the right with a roll under the sink space for a wheelchair where two plastic trash cans were located.  I moved this out of the way.  The sponge and towel and detergent located in the far corner of the kitchen sink behind the sink handle and were difficult to reach by wheelchair for me.  But I have short arms.

The fridge with the small freezer located to the immediate left under a slightly raised counter next to the kitchen sink.

The small microwave and coffee maker located on this raised counter, but easily accessible in a wheelchair.

Above this counter is an open shelf running across the kitchenette above the microwave and sink and is reachable from a wheelchair.

But all of the utensils and paper plates and glasses etc. are all located in the row of cabinets situated at the height of the ceiling.  Very, very high.  I asked a neighbor to pull all of these items and place them along the open shelf above sink and on top of the microwave.

To the left of the kitchenette is the entrance to the bathroom with a sliding heavy wooden door.

It is more difficult for me to turn to enter the bathroom and I usually made a turn from the foyer in my wheelchair instead of trying to turn from the other direction or in place. 

The toilet and wheelchair space and then wall mounted sink with flat areas around the sink area from my left to right until the wall.   I was able to place personal items on the flat areas around the sink.  A small shelf below the mirror with no close-up mirror with light.

The roll-in shower is on the right side of the bathroom entrance.

I don't know what is behind the wall along with the sink, but it would have been nice to more than double the space of the roll-in shower if that space was utilized.

I didn't have a roll-in shower wheelchair since I travel alone.  I could have pulled myself with one, but they only had to handlebars.  One on the left underneath the over 6-foot tall handheld shower attachment and one against the adjacent wall.  No handlebars on the right.

The shower stool was large and placed next to the shower entrance to transfer from my wheelchair outside the shower.  As mentioned before the shower has a square footprint.  My back touched the shower wall and my toes squeezed up against the opposite side of the shower wall.  Doable, but not very comfortable.

With my broken left wrist and my weaker dysfunctional legs made it much harder for me to stand and walk in general.  But I am well aware of how lucky I am and I am amazed at how others may function with fewer limps.  I this has truly been an eye-opener for me.

Enter the bedroom/living room area.

Facing the door to the balcony.

There is a queen bed on the left.

Large enough space on either side for the wheelchair to transfer to the bed.

A freestanding bedside table between the bed and sofa.

Bright lights located above the bed with one flip button can only be reached if lying in bed.

The bedside table has a combination of two electrical plugs, two USB ports, and no light switch.  

Before entering the bedroom area, there is bright kitchen light.  And on the opposite wall a bathroom light and a light switch to turn on the ceiling fan and bedroom dimmer light next to the TV.  And an older temperature box.

Next to the bed and bedside table is the sofa and then a freestanding tall light on a pole.  

The door to the balcony is not a sliding glass door, but a glass door and a glass window that is both door height.

Unable to safely enter the balcony area due to no ramp.


----------



## chelynnah

RaySharpton said:


> I have just moved from Disney Pop Century Resort to DVC Boardwalk Villas.
> 
> I was in a Standard Roll-in Shower room #0122 in Building #10
> 
> I did not have WIFI internet access at all for my laptop the whole time.  And after hours trying to find out why on my own, I called Disney IT dept and spent another 30-minutes following their suggestions.
> 
> I tried everything that they told me.  I turned off my Windows firewall and deleted my Norton anti-virus to no avail.
> 
> After four days I gave up.
> 
> And I only had spotty service on my phone with Disney WIFI that used fiber and AT&T and I gave up on that too.  I usually only use my phone as a phone and my laptop for everything else.
> 
> Then my camera broke.
> 
> I tried taking photos with my phone, but I have an older phone that takes poor photos.
> 
> I gave up on taking room measurements.
> 
> I guess that I was addicted to the internet.
> 
> The IT tech said it must have been my Windows 7.
> 
> It wasn't.
> 
> When I arrived at Disney Boardwalk Villas, my laptop connected immediately.
> 
> I liked everything about the POP roll-in shower room and accessibility, but with my broken wrist and weak leg didn't do much at the parks.
> 
> The Pop food court also has fewer food options.
> 
> I knew last year they stopped making the freshly made yogurt parfait, but now they had stopped the freshly made to order salads, too.
> 
> This is the first year that I dined more outside Pop because of the changes.
> 
> I did try the gondolas and I loved them.
> 
> Now that I am at BWV I am surprised how the studio roll-in shower is less accessible than at Pop.
> 
> I like the room and the pool view.
> 
> I am in studio #1070 which is one floor before the lobby two doors from the elevators, gym and double door push button exit to the pool area and tunnel to the boardwalk and lake.
> 
> The laundry room is only one door on the left from the elevators and the ice machine down the hall next to another exit and bifurcation of the hallways.
> 
> Now for accessibility or lack of accessibility.
> 
> The bathroom entrance uses a sliding door and a minimum opening per ADA.
> 
> At the entrance to the studio, there is a 45-degree turn with a kitchenette on one side and the bathroom on the other side.
> 
> As I enter the bathroom the roll-in shower is basically a square floor shape with very little room to turn a wheelchair with an old threshold.
> 
> The handheld shower is high...very high with no adjustment bar.  The staff told me they have not installed an adjustable height shower bar because of the small size of the shower area.
> 
> I asked the staff to leave the handheld shower hose hanging down touching the floor and not to replace it in its holder that is about six feet high.
> 
> No fold-down bench in the roll-in shower because they said the area was too small to install one.  The first night I placed towels on the upholstered chair outside the shower and I had a sponge bath until they were able to find a shower stool.
> 
> They did bring down a large plastic bath chair.  They removed the backrest and when I took a shower, my back rested against the wall and my toes touched the opposite side.
> 
> No push-button bottles in the shower for shampoo, etc.
> 
> They used tubes, but no place the shampoo nor body wash tubes as the original wall soap holder had large ridges that slanted down and the tubes kept falling on the ground.  The wall soap holder was not wide enough nor high enough to place the tubes of the shampoo nor body wash.
> 
> I finally figured out to fold a hand towel and stuff it in between the handrail and shower wall.
> 
> They folded a regular bathtub shower heavy curtain together and hung it up.  It wasn't wide enough and water was always on the floor in front of the sink even though I put a bath mat towel at the shower entrance.
> 
> Overall the BWV roll-in shower area was about half the size of the POP roll-in shower area.  If you recall the POP roll-in shower allows you to roll a wheelchair in, fold the built-in shower bench down and transfer with an adjustable height shower head and three pump bottles for shampoo, etc.  At least at POP, you could lay your own shampoo bottles on top of the pump bottles without them following on the floor.
> 
> The freestanding closet has safe on the floor.  I couldn't reach it and it shortened the height of hanging shirts and pants so my clothes crumbled in a mess on top of the safe.  The two doors to the closet do not recess into the closet nor open past 90-degrees when open.
> 
> Of course, to get to the balcony door there is a four-inch drop with no ramp.  How difficult would it be to just saw a makeshift ramp for this?
> 
> The very large, heavy coffee table was removed for more wheelchair maneuvering.
> 
> The newer built-in table combination fold-down child's bed was a nice feature.  I could roll my wheelchair up to it like a dining table with the large tv against the wall.
> 
> The staff and the property are very nice.  Although none of them from the front desk, cleaning manager, engineer manager was aware of the issues after many years of now changes.
> 
> I am going write separate EXCELLENT reviews for the excellent help from the front desk Laura and Charlette, Housekeeping Manager, Keven, and Engineer Kevin and one other person that checked me in, but I didn't write her name down.
> 
> So the staff will leave my handheld shower hanging down to the floor.
> So the staff will leave the kitchen plates, utensils on the lower shelf instead of the cabinets near the ceiling.
> 
> So during refurbishment every few years they can put in new sleeper sofas and new combination table/fold-down child's bed, but no changes to accessible rooms.
> 
> I was told all of the BWV studios whether Standard, Pool, and Boardwalk Views have the same roll-in showers.  This is a shame for such a supposedly quality resort.
> 
> Too cheap or they just don't care to spend money on accessibility to add the different things that I mentioned above.
> 
> The engineer told a few one-bedrooms have a little larger roll-in shower, but he wasn't positive.
> 
> Oh, and even though the kitchen sink has space to roll a wheelchair under the microwave is lower, all of the dishes and utensils, etc are in the top cabinet near the ceiling like the regular studios.
> 
> The staff says that their resort does not have a disability person.
> 
> I have written to disability.services@disneyparks.com <disability.services@disneyparks.com> for any solutions, but I am too tired to edit this review so I will copy and paste.
> 
> I like BWV, and I like POP, but I like BWV just for the area.
> 
> Is there anyone here on www.DISboards.com or this DISability Forum have any pull for resolution to these issues?


Wow!!  This is NOT good


----------



## mamabunny

Dang, Ray - sorry about the camera!  I hope it's an easy fix!

I'm glad your laptop starting working when you got back to the Land of The Real Internet, um BWV LOL. Kind of makes me wonder what the heck is going on with POP's internet service!

Like you, I am really shocked at the accessibility issues you have encountered there at BWV.  The lack of a simple fold-down bench, for example, and the placement of kitchen necessities like the microwave is another.

If you do have a chance to give someone feedback about this, please stress to them the importance of using the *hard surface* fold down benches in the showers, and not the mesh sling seats, just from an ease-of-use/safety standpoint.

I guess you could always start by having a conversation with the GM there at BWV, and ask if they can loop in Disability Services while you are still there, so that you can show them in person what your concerns are.

I'm glad to know you got to go, even if you aren't quite back up to full speed.


----------



## RaySharpton

chelynnah said:


> Wow!!  This is NOT good



Hi, chelynnah.  I know right!

Hi, mamabunny.



mamabunny said:


> Dang, Ray - sorry about the camera!  I hope it's an easy fix!
> 
> I'm glad your laptop starting working when you got back to the Land of The Real Internet, um BWV LOL. Kind of makes me wonder what the heck is going on with POP's internet service!



I know.  Although I got excellent service from all of the Disney cast members, no one had a clue in giving me an answer about why I couldn't get internet service for my laptop.  The IT dept says it could see I had internet service and I believed them when they told me that I couldn't get online because my Windows 7 was too old and I needed Windows 10.  I was really upset when I got to BWV and instantly had internet service.  I really felt lost and sad since I was by myself and it was a way to communicate and research info when inside my room.  I usually only go to the parks every other day.



mamabunny said:


> Like you, I am really shocked at the accessibility issues you have encountered there at BWV.  The lack of a simple fold-down bench, for example, and the placement of kitchen necessities like the microwave is another.



They did not even offer a transfer bench, nor warm me about the handheld shower was located at a height of six feet on the wall.  Newbies may not even know what to ask for.

I was shocked when the front desk and housekeeping and engineer did not know all of this.  The front desk thought that the roll-in shower had a sliding adjustable pole for the shower height adjustment.  And someplace in the shower to place their tubes of shampoo and body wash so they wouldn't fall on the floor with no pumps like at the POP.



mamabunny said:


> If you do have a chance to give someone feedback about this, please stress to them the importance of using the *hard surface* fold down benches in the showers, and not the mesh sling seats, just from an ease-of-use/safety standpoint.



I will.  Maybe then my toes wouldn't be folded up against the shower wall.



mamabunny said:


> I guess you could always start by having a conversation with the GM there at BWV, and ask if they can loop in Disability Services while you are still there so that you can show them in person what your concerns are.



I still haven't heard back from the WDW Disability email.



mamabunny said:


> I'm glad to know you got to go, even if you aren't quite back up to full speed.
> 
> Thank you.  I am still debating if I should have come down.  I can't grasp with my dominant left hand or steady myself when I feel like I will fall when transferring.  My left leg still gives out and I am having more difficulty standing up using my left leg.  I don't know why I feel weaker overall.


----------



## mamabunny

RaySharpton said:


> Although I got excellent service from all of the Disney cast members, no one had a clue in giving me an answer about why I couldn't get internet service for my laptop.  The IT dept says it could see I had internet service and I believed them when they told me that I couldn't get online because my Windows 7 was too old and I needed Windows 10.  I was really upset when I got to BWV and instantly had internet service.  I really felt lost and sad since I was by myself and it was a way to communicate and research info when inside my room.  I usually only go to the parks every other day.



Yeah, I have my suspicions about what's going on there; the easy way out for tech support is to always say "update to the latest version of your operating system" but the *version* of your operating system has nothing to do with it's ability to connect to the Internet. Since you connected just fine at BWV, we know that *your* equipment and/or software is not the issue, know what I mean?   




RaySharpton said:


> Thank you. I am still debating if I should have come down. I can't grasp with my dominant left hand or steady myself when I feel like I will fall when transferring. My left leg still gives out and I am having more difficulty standing up using my left leg. I don't know why I feel weaker overall.



I hope that - in the end - you find some joy and happiness to take home from this trip!  I have no doubt that you *will* get better - and that you *will* be able to go back someday without fear or trepidation.  

It's taken me a *long* time - 2 years this January! - to come back from that last big accident; I was lucky, and had a PT who trained me how to keep maximum strength while healing with minimal pain.  And that's something that a LOT of folks don't know - that PT doesn't have to hurt.  The whole "no pain, no gain" thing is better left at the gym; any PT who acts more like a gym rat than a physical therapist is not going to take time to listen to how you respond to properly managed PT.  Causing *more* pain only makes you want to stay away from PT; it doesn't necessarily cause you to heal faster, or develop a higher tolerance for pain, or any other sack of reindeer poop they try to throw at you.  So, "Use or lose it" = yes  "No pain no gain" = no.  Set some reasonable goals (like, I want to be able to open a jar again) and don't just focus on the calendar as you work towards getting better; look for the milestones (like "hey I can turn that doorknob now!") that show you how far you have come! 

I believe you can - and you will - feel stronger, and better, and more in control again.

Take care on the way home, my friend!


----------



## teukie w.

My partner and I ended up in an accessible room last February - we didn't request or need it, but I took pictures anyway to be a resource (we sometimes travel with friend with mobility needs).
This is room 3166 at Yacht Club - sorry, no measurements! I tried to get a good look at clearances though.


----------



## SummerRses

RaySharpton said:


> *Pop Century Resort Room #0203 Roll-in shower Measurements*
> 
> 20190501 Pop Century Resort's "Big Wheel", Building #10, Room #0203
> 
> Page Three
> 
> View attachment 407420
> 
> Fridge:
> 
> 1'-6" h x 1'-4" w x 9" d-Interior Fridge space. No door storage [18" h x 16" w x 9" d]
> 
> The refrigerator is in its own cabinet between the TV/Dresser and closet.
> 
> The Fridge has a see-through door with no door storage. It has two plastic, adjustable and removable shelves. No freezer section.
> 
> View attachment 407421
> 
> Fridge Cabinet:
> 
> 2'-4" L x  1'-10.2" d-Fridge cabinet counter top dimensions [28" L x  22-1/4" d]
> 2'-4.7"-Height Fridge cabinet counter top [28-3/4"]
> 1'-0.2" h x 2' w x 10" d-Top shelf space [12-1/4" h x 24" w x 10" d]
> 1'-2.5" h x 24" w x 5-3/4" d-Second shelf space [14-1/2" h x 24" w x 5-3/4" d]
> 
> This cabinet has a light switch for the cabinet and a regular electrical outlet.
> 
> If you look to the right of the photo, you might be able to see the electrical outlet with two ports and two USB ports. There are five of these in the room. One above each of the three bedside tables. Two above the TV/Dresser countertop.
> 
> Above the drawer is a countertop with the simple coffee machine with electrical outlets.
> 
> 1'-0.2" h x 2' w x 10" d-Top shelf space [12-1/4" h x 24" w x 10" d]
> 
> The top shelf is deeper than the one below it.
> 
> 1'-2.5" h x 24" w x 5-3/4" d-Second shelf space [14-1/2" h x 24" w x 5-3/4" d]
> 
> The second shelf is much shorter in depth. They supplied two plastic drinking cups and two coffee cups. The ice bucket was on the shelves, too, along with the in-house delivery menu.
> 
> View attachment 407423
> 
> The drawer above the Fridge contains regular and decaf coffee and Green and Earl Grey tea bags; creamer, sugar, stirrers and coffee top covers.
> 
> View attachment 407424
> 
> View attachment 407425
> 
> View attachment 407426
> 
> This is the closet with the lower coat hanger bar, hairdryer, and iron. The ironing board is on the other side of the bathroom wall hanging from the wall.
> 
> 1'-7.2"-Interior clothes closet width [19-1/4"]
> 
> 1'-4"-Exterior clothes closet width because of wood framing [16"]
> 
> View attachment 407427
> 
> View attachment 407428
> 
> 
> This is the sliding wooden door to the bathroom. It does narrow the walkway between the bed and the bathroom wall and when opened all of the way, and doesn't open the entire width of the door frame. It also has a lock.
> 
> View attachment 407429
> 
> This is the doorway entrance from the bedroom to the bathroom
> 
> 4'-3/4" w x 6'-5" h-Bathroom door frame dimensions [48-3/4" w x 78" h]
> 
> The above measurement is the doorway metal frame and is much larger than the actual entrance.
> 
> 2'-8"-Bathroom entrance limited by door open all of the way dimensions [32"]
> 
> This is the actual width of the entrance to the bathroom because of the sliding wooden door taking up so much space.
> 
> I guess if they had wanted to they could have planned the door slide longer so the wooden sliding door opened all of the way to 48-3/4" w instead of 32".
> 
> View attachment 407430
> 
> The wall across from the toilet and on the other side of the bedroom closet with the ironing board on a hook. The iron and hairdryer are in the closet.
> 
> 2'-3/4" Wall in front of the toilet with ironing board [24-3/4"]


Thank you so much for posting this.  It is a great help for those of use planning a trip!


----------



## Dubb

Have the rooms at All Star Sports been renovated? I am seeing availability for the elusive "1 king 1 double" rooms there that every other resort now has listed as "1 queen 1 sleeper queen". Anyone know if I am safe booking it?


----------



## happymommy

Dubb said:


> Have the rooms at All Star Sports been renovated? I am seeing availability for the elusive "1 king 1 double" rooms there that every other resort now has listed as "1 queen 1 sleeper queen". Anyone know if I am safe booking it?


  I’d book it now!  Although, they screwed me up last time I booked this; they went and changed it to a regular room.  I had my two kids with me; needed the shower seat for my youngest. I was at the check in with him in his wheelchair and they totally messed up.  Moved us after a long long wait to an awful tiny studio at the BWV (only room left on site with a walk in shower, then they had to bring a shower seat).  Just a warning but do as I did not and recheck your reservation.


----------



## lanejudy

Dubb said:


> Have the rooms at All Star Sports been renovated? I am seeing availability for the elusive "1 king 1 double" rooms there that every other resort now has listed as "1 queen 1 sleeper queen". Anyone know if I am safe booking it?


Sports has not been renovated yet.  Movies is complete, and part of Music.  I would book the room you want, but be aware that the room-type _may_ change if renovations are done before your visit.  Probably unlikely in 2020 but who knows what WDW will do about renovation plans going forward.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## RaySharpton

happymommy said:


> I’d book it now!  Although, they screwed me up last time I booked this; they went and changed it to a regular room.  I had my two kids with me; needed the shower seat for my youngest. I was at the check in with him in his wheelchair and they totally messed up.  Moved us after a long long wait to an awful tiny studio at the BWV (only room left on site with a walk in shower, then they had to bring a shower seat).  Just a warning but do as I did not and recheck your reservation.



Hi, happymommy.

I am sorry about your reservation.

I think I was in the same BWV studio that you were in last December, #1070 which is one floor below the 2nd-floor lobby two doors from the elevators down the hallway.

I am surprised how the studio roll-in shower is less accessible than at Pop.  Overall the BWV roll-in shower area was about half the size of the POP roll-in shower area.  No fold-down bench in the roll-in shower because they said the area was probably too small to install one.  They did bring down a large plastic bath chair.

The handheld shower is high...very high with no adjustment bar.  The staff told me they have not installed an adjustable height shower bar because of the small size of the shower area.

I asked the staff to leave the handheld shower hose hanging down touching the floor and not to replace it in its holder that is about six feet high.  Although it is a handheld the holder is at regular shower height with no adjustments.

The very large, heavy coffee table was removed for more wheelchair maneuvering and easier to transfer, for me, to the sofa.




RaySharpton said:


> I have just moved from Disney Pop Century Resort to DVC Boardwalk Villas.
> 
> I was in a Standard Roll-in Shower room #0122 in Building #10
> 
> I did not have WIFI internet access at all for my laptop the whole time.  And after hours trying to find out why on my own, I called Disney IT dept and spent another 30-minutes following their suggestions.
> 
> I tried everything that they told me.  I turned off my Windows firewall and deleted my Norton anti-virus to no avail.
> 
> After four days I gave up.
> 
> And I only had spotty service on my phone with Disney WIFI that used fiber and AT&T and I gave up on that too.  I usually only use my phone as a phone and my laptop for everything else.
> 
> Then my camera broke.
> 
> I tried taking photos with my phone, but I have an older phone that takes poor photos.
> 
> I gave up on taking room measurements.
> 
> I guess that I was addicted to the internet.
> 
> The IT tech said it must have been my Windows 7.
> 
> It wasn't.
> 
> When I arrived at Disney Boardwalk Villas, my laptop connected immediately.
> 
> I liked everything about the POP roll-in shower room and accessibility, but with my broken wrist and weak leg didn't do much at the parks.
> 
> The Pop food court also has fewer food options.
> 
> I knew last year they stopped making the freshly made yogurt parfait, but now they had stopped the freshly made to order salads, too.
> 
> This is the first year that I dined more outside Pop because of the changes.
> 
> I did try the gondolas and I loved them.
> 
> Now that I am at BWV I am surprised how the studio roll-in shower is less accessible than at Pop.
> 
> I like the room and the pool view.
> 
> I am in studio #1070 which is one floor below the 2nd-floor lobby two doors from the elevators down the hallway.  Just turn right to enter the hallway to the room.
> 
> The gym area can be seen through the window wall exiting the elevators and the gym entrance and double door push button exit to the pool area and tunnel to the boardwalk and lake.  Just bear to the left after exiting the elevators.
> 
> The laundry room is only one door on the left past the three elevators down the hallway.  They all have front-loading machines.  Three washers and two stacked dryers and one ex-large dryer with two large tables, two rolling carts, a washing detergent, etc. vending machine, TV, and two chairs.
> 
> And the ice machine down the hall next to another exit and bifurcation of the hallways.  Just look for the green exit sign on the ceiling.  The entrance will be on the left.
> 
> Now for accessibility or lack of accessibility.
> 
> The bathroom entrance uses a sliding door and a minimum opening per ADA.
> 
> At the entrance to the studio, there is a 45-degree turn with a kitchenette on one side and the bathroom on the other side.
> 
> As I enter the bathroom the roll-in shower is basically a square floor shape with very little room to turn a wheelchair with an old threshold.
> 
> The handheld shower is high...very high with no adjustment bar.  The staff told me they have not installed an adjustable height shower bar because of the small size of the shower area.
> 
> I asked the staff to leave the handheld shower hose hanging down touching the floor and not to replace it in its holder that is about six feet high.  Although it is a handheld the holder is at regular shower height with no adjustments.
> 
> No fold-down bench in the roll-in shower because they said the area was probably too small to install one.  The first night I placed towels on the upholstered chair outside the shower and I had a sponge bath until they were able to find a shower stool.
> 
> They did bring down a large plastic bath chair.  They removed the backrest and when I took a shower, my back rested against the wall and my toes touched the opposite side.  That is how small it the roll-in shower cubicle is.  I have seen these in decades older hotels.
> 
> No push-button bottles in the shower for shampoo, etc.
> 
> They used tubes, but no place the shampoo nor body wash tubes as the original wall soap holder had ridges that slanted down and the tubes kept falling on the ground during a shower.  I should have brought my reacher.  The wall soap holder was not wide enough nor high enough to place the tubes of the shampoo nor body wash properly.
> 
> I finally figured out to fold a hand towel and stuff it in between the handrail and shower wall to hold the tubes.
> 
> They folded a regular bathtub shower heavy curtain together and hung it up.  It wasn't wide enough and water was always on the floor in front of the sink even though I put a bath mat towel at the shower entrance.  POP was so much lighter to close.
> 
> Overall the BWV roll-in shower area was about half the size of the POP roll-in shower area.  If you recall the POP roll-in shower allows you to roll a wheelchair in, fold the built-in shower bench down and transfer with an adjustable height shower head and three pump bottles for shampoo, etc.  At least at POP, you could lay your own shampoo bottles on top of the pump bottles without them falling on the floor.
> 
> The freestanding closet has safe on the floor.  I couldn't reach it and it shortened the height of hanging shirts and pants so my clothes crumbled in a mess on top of the safe.  The two doors to the closet do not recess into the closet nor open past 90-degrees when open.
> 
> Of course, to get to the balcony door there is a four-inch drop with no ramp.  How difficult would it be to just saw a makeshift ramp for this?
> 
> The very large, heavy coffee table was removed for more wheelchair maneuvering and easier to transfer, for me, to the sofa.
> 
> The newer built-in table combination fold-down child's bed was a nice feature.  I could roll my wheelchair up to it like a dining table with the large tv against the wall.
> 
> The staff and the property are very nice.  Although none of them from the front desk, cleaning manager, engineer manager was aware of the issues after many years of now changes.
> 
> I am going write separate EXCELLENT reviews for the excellent help from the front desk Laura and Charlette, Housekeeping Manager, Keven, and Engineer Kevin and one other person that checked me in, but I didn't write her name down.
> 
> So the staff will leave my handheld shower hanging down to the floor.
> So the staff will leave the kitchen plates, utensils on the lower shelf instead of the cabinets near the ceiling.
> 
> So during refurbishment every few years they can put in new sleeper sofas and new combination table/fold-down child's bed, but no changes to accessible rooms.
> 
> I was told all of the BWV studios whether Standard, Pool, and Boardwalk Views have the same roll-in showers.  This is a shame for such a supposedly quality resort.
> 
> Too cheap or they just don't care to spend money on accessibility to add the different things that I mentioned above.
> 
> The engineer told a few one-bedrooms have a little larger roll-in shower, but he wasn't positive.
> 
> Oh, and even though the kitchen sink has space to roll a wheelchair under the microwave is lower, all of the dishes and utensils, etc are in the top cabinet near the ceiling like the regular studios.
> 
> The staff says that their resort does not have a disability person.
> 
> I have written to disability.services@disneyparks.com <disability.services@disneyparks.com> for any solutions, but I am too tired to edit this review so I will copy and paste.
> 
> I like BWV, and I like POP, but I like BWV just for the area.
> 
> Is there anyone here on www.DISboards.com or this DISability Forum have any pull for a resolution to these issues?
> 
> EDIT to add BWV Standard Studio roll-in shower #1070 location and info:
> 
> 12/12/2019.
> 
> I am in studio #1070 which is one floor below the 2nd-floor lobby two doors from the elevators down the hallway.  Just turn right to enter the hallway to see the room on the right.
> 
> The gym area can be seen through the window wall exiting the elevators.
> 
> The gym entrance and double door push button exit to the pool area and tunnel to the boardwalk and lake.  Just bear to the left after exiting the elevators down a very short hallway.
> 
> The gaming area entrance is outside in the tunnel on the right and public restrooms on the left.
> 
> The laundry room is only one door on the left past the three elevators down the hallway.  They all have front-loading machines.  Three washers and two stacked dryers and one ex-large dryer with two large tables, two rolling carts, a washing detergent, etc. vending machine, TV, and two chairs.
> 
> The Ice machine and soda machine next to unit 1085 on left side of the hallway before the green EXIT sign on the ceiling and across from another exit with glass door and windows on the right of the hallway and before the bifurcation of the hallways.
> 
> The BWV Standard Studio roll-in shower #1070 has a slanted door entrance across from a locked non-descript door.
> 
> Entering the unit has a small foyer with a mirror on opposite wall.
> 
> After entering the studio, I make a 45-degree turn into the next area.
> 
> The kitchenette is on the right with a roll under the sink space for a wheelchair where two plastic trash cans were located.  I moved this out of the way.  The sponge and towel and detergent located in the far corner of the kitchen sink behind the sink handle and were difficult to reach by wheelchair for me.  But I have short arms.
> 
> The fridge with the small freezer located to the immediate left under a slightly raised counter next to the kitchen sink.
> 
> The small microwave and coffee maker located on this raised counter, but easily accessible in a wheelchair.
> 
> Above this counter is an open shelf running across the kitchenette above the microwave and sink and is reachable from a wheelchair.
> 
> But all of the utensils and paper plates and glasses etc. are all located in the row of cabinets situated at the height of the ceiling.  Very, very high.  I asked a neighbor to pull all of these items and place them along the open shelf above sink and on top of the microwave.
> 
> To the left of the kitchenette is the entrance to the bathroom with a sliding heavy wooden door.
> 
> It is more difficult for me to turn to enter the bathroom and I usually made a turn from the foyer in my wheelchair instead of trying to turn from the other direction or in place.
> 
> The toilet and wheelchair space and then wall mounted sink with flat areas around the sink area from my left to right until the wall.   I was able to place personal items on the flat areas around the sink.  A small shelf below the mirror with no close-up mirror with light.
> 
> The roll-in shower is on the right side of the bathroom entrance.
> 
> I don't know what is behind the wall along with the sink, but it would have been nice to more than double the space of the roll-in shower if that space was utilized.
> 
> I didn't have a roll-in shower wheelchair since I travel alone.  I could have pulled myself with one, but they only had to handlebars.  One on the left underneath the over 6-foot tall handheld shower attachment and one against the adjacent wall.  No handlebars on the right.
> 
> The shower stool was large and placed next to the shower entrance to transfer from my wheelchair outside the shower.  As mentioned before the shower has a square footprint.  My back touched the shower wall and my toes squeezed up against the opposite side of the shower wall.  Doable, but not very comfortable.
> 
> With my broken left wrist and my weaker dysfunctional legs made it much harder for me to stand and walk in general.  But I am well aware of how lucky I am and I am amazed at how others may function with fewer limps.  I this has truly been an eye-opener for me.
> 
> Enter the bedroom/living room area.
> 
> Facing the door to the balcony.
> 
> There is a queen bed on the left.
> 
> Large enough space on either side for the wheelchair to transfer to the bed.
> 
> A freestanding bedside table between the bed and sofa.
> 
> Bright lights located above the bed with one flip button can only be reached if lying in bed.
> 
> The bedside table has a combination of two electrical plugs, two USB ports, and no light switch.
> 
> Before entering the bedroom area, there is bright kitchen light.  And on the opposite wall a bathroom light and a light switch to turn on the ceiling fan and bedroom dimmer light next to the TV.  And an older temperature box.
> 
> Next to the bed and bedside table is the sofa and then a freestanding tall light on a pole.
> 
> The door to the balcony is not a sliding glass door, but a glass door and a glass window that is both door height.
> 
> Unable to safely enter the balcony area due to no ramp.


----------



## uhhorphan

Hi,
If it gives scholarship or purpose driven life, why not.

Charles Galofre
Pompano Beach FL


----------



## RaySharpton

uhhorphan said:


> Hi,
> If it gives scholarship or purpose-driven life, why not.
> 
> Charles Galofre
> Pompano Beach FL



?


----------



## keishashadow

All is see when searching for accessible rooms for dates I need at ASMU is:

Standard room, hearing accessible, 1 queen & 1 sleeper

Going to assume = no accessible bathroom features.



RaySharpton said:


> went to TouringPlans and I did not highlight "preferred" and I just highlighted "tub with rails". I saw that these rooms were only in building #3-<Mighty Ducks building. I didn't see any other buildings at ASM with this designations.



Tried the above hint on TouringPlans site to search.  All that comes up searching “hearing” are ground floor rooms in the preferred buildings.

Any idea if that is where the standard hearing rooms are located?


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, keishashadow.
No, I'm sorry I don't.

The website derives its information from guests that send in the info only.

Maybe others can help you.



keishashadow said:


> All is see when searching for accessible rooms for dates I need at ASMU is:
> 
> Standard room, hearing accessible, 1 queen & 1 sleeper
> 
> Going to assume = no accessible bathroom features.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the above hint on TouringPlans site to search.  All that comes up searching “hearing” are ground floor rooms in the preferred buildings.
> 
> Any idea if that is where the standard hearing rooms are located?


----------



## mamabunny

keishashadow said:


> All is see when searching for accessible rooms for dates I need at ASMU is:
> 
> Standard room, hearing accessible, 1 queen & 1 sleeper
> 
> Going to assume = no accessible bathroom features.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the above hint on TouringPlans site to search.  All that comes up searching “hearing” are ground floor rooms in the preferred buildings.
> 
> Any idea if that is where the standard hearing rooms are located?



If, by chance you don't find the room type you need when searching Disney's website, then that usually means that all of those room types are already booked.  

Accessible rooms at WDW are not like "regular" rooms - for example, if you need a regular 2 queen bed room, the reservation system says "OK, that Resort has 100 of those "generic" rooms available for those dates, so we will deduct one, and now there are 99 available".  As the date draws near, the room planners at the Resort start to assign those rooms based on Guest preferences (like close to buses, pool view, etc.). 

But, the ADA accessible rooms are "hard booked" - meaning that as each of those reservations is made, it is assigned in the system to a very specific room type, and not just deducted from a wider base category.  So, if I need a 2 queen bed room with a roll in shower, and I want a garden view, that specific room type has to be available.

Sometimes, shifting (or "walking") your dates can work to help find the room you need.  

If you don't have any success, you can always try to contact Disability Services at (407) 560-2547 or email disability.services@disneyparks.com.


----------



## keishashadow

mamabunny said:


> But, the ADA accessible rooms are "hard booked"


Thanks, yes, I understood that the majority of other accessible rooms were already spoken for...just not sure what bathroom features are in the hearing rooms, if any.  

Calling probably the best way to pin it down.  Heard rumors only certain values may open initially this year.  Going to switch the reservation around now.


----------



## lanejudy

I don't believe there are any particular accessible features in the bathrooms of hearing-accessible rooms except maybe a visual alarm.  It sounds like you want a wheelchair accessible or maybe a Florida special accessible room, which have (physically) accessible bathroom features.  When I search, all accessible room-types for that specific resort will be shown, but those that are fully-booked or otherwise not available state "_This room type is unavailable for the dates, party size or offer selected._"


----------



## happymommy

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, happymommy.
> 
> I am sorry about your reservation.
> 
> I think I was in the same BWV studio that you were in last December, #1070 which is one floor below the 2nd-floor lobby two doors from the elevators down the hallway.
> 
> I am surprised how the studio roll-in shower is less accessible than at Pop.  Overall the BWV roll-in shower area was about half the size of the POP roll-in shower area.  No fold-down bench in the roll-in shower because they said the area was probably too small to install one.  They did bring down a large plastic bath chair.
> 
> The handheld shower is high...very high with no adjustment bar.  The staff told me they have not installed an adjustable height shower bar because of the small size of the shower area.
> 
> I asked the staff to leave the handheld shower hose hanging down touching the floor and not to replace it in its holder that is about six feet high.  Although it is a handheld the holder is at regular shower height with no adjustments.
> 
> The very large, heavy coffee table was removed for more wheelchair maneuvering and easier to transfer, for me, to the sofa.



We were in 4070 (I just looked it up).  It was the worst room I’ve ever stayed in at Disney, super tight for 3 people.  No storage space other than a 12” area to hang clothes, so we couldn’t unpack.  Beds all opened up left no space for wheelchair.  Front desk did try to move us to a one bedroom, but after over an hour with them next day, they couldn’t find anything, even non HA.  Live and learn to double check reservations!


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, happymommy.

That was four floors above the standard view roll-in shower studio I was in.  It was a lock-off studio attached to a one-bedroom.

I think this room was an afterthought by redesigning the bathroom and placing a roll-in shower about the width of a doorway so you could either roll-in backward or forward only in this square-shaped shower with no way to lower the handheld shower (7-feet high).  I had them remove the large, heavy coffee table.  And moved the safe on the floor from the closet to a chair.  My unit, 1070 was the only standard view roll-in shower studio in the resort.  All of the ones like yours, 4070 and 3070 and 2070 were prefered views.



happymommy said:


> We were in 4070 (I just looked it up).  It was the worst room I’ve ever stayed in at Disney, super tight for 3 people.  No storage space other than a 12” area to hang clothes, so we couldn’t unpack.  Beds all opened up left no space for wheelchair.  Front desk did try to move us to a one bedroom, but after over an hour with them next day, they couldn’t find anything, even non HA.  Live and learn to double check reservations!


----------



## Disneylvr

Does anyone have photos, room numbers etc..of the standard accessible rooms at Caribbean Beach w/2 queen beds.  The information on TP is not updated.


----------



## jlundeen

Well, we (two feisty ladies "of a certain age"), have rebooked our April 2020 trip 4 times now, and it looks like we might just be really able to return to WDW this Spring....  hopefully we will both have received our vaccinations by then, and are totally up for whatever this trip has to offer. 

Since we will both will be using rental scooters this trip, we have requested ground floor rooms at the Yacht Club, to avoid trying to get both scooters up and down on elevators.  The cost was about 1/2 of what renting them in the parks would have been, so we saved money by having them delivered to the resort.  The down side will be getting them on the bus (or buses if we both can't go on one) for visits to MK and AK, but at least we can "scoot" to both HS and Epcot.

My question for the group:  Can anyone tell me where ramps are at the Yacht Club?  I know the main back entrance from the lakeside, has one, but do any of the other side doors, or entrances to Beaches and Cream have ramps handy, or do you have to go through the resort lobby to get on the walkway?  Can't tell by looking at the maps....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Euby

jlundeen said:


> My question for the group:  Can anyone tell me where ramps are at the Yacht Club?  I know the main back entrance from the lakeside, has one, but do any of the other side doors, or entrances to Beaches and Cream have ramps handy, or do you have to go through the resort lobby to get on the walkway?  Can't tell by looking at the maps....
> 
> Thanks in advance.



My sister and I stayed at Yacht Club in October this past year.  I used an ECV.  We also got a ground floor room.  The lakeside entrance is the only one with a ramp.  As you are facing the entrance (with the lake behind you) it's to the left.  There is a ramp on the right that leads to the gazebo-like seating area, pool, and Beach Club.   The quick exits have stairs.

As a side note, we had two queen beds in the room.  I was able to park my ECV in front of the patio door and desk by pulling straight into the room.  In the mornings, I would 3-point turn (sometimes more) to be able to drive directly out in the morning.  Since you are both using scooters, will one of you be holding the door open for the other to get out?  I'd suggest using a doorstop like the Wedge-It (not affiliated with company - just really like it).  It works much better than the ones on the floor.


----------



## jlundeen

Euby said:


> My sister and I stayed at Yacht Club in October this past year.  I used an ECV.  We also got a ground floor room.  The lakeside entrance is the only one with a ramp.  As you are facing the entrance (with the lake behind you) it's to the left.  There is a ramp on the right that leads to the gazebo-like seating area, pool, and Beach Club.   The quick exits have stairs.
> 
> As a side note, we had two queen beds in the room.  I was able to park my ECV in front of the patio door and desk by pulling straight into the room.  In the mornings, I would 3-point turn (sometimes more) to be able to drive directly out in the morning.  Since you are both using scooters, will one of you be holding the door open for the other to get out?  I'd suggest using a doorstop like the Wedge-It (not affiliated with company - just really like it).  It works much better than the ones on the floor.


Thanks for the response....  yes we will be holding the door for each other.... Both of us have health conditions that warrant them on Disney trips, but are otherwise ambulatory for home daily activities - the sheer stamina needed for all the walking and standing at WDW are just not in the cards for us. 

Thanks for your suggestions.....  I'm requesting a room close to the lobby, ground floor, and preferably without a daybed, so we have room for both scooters..... 

I wonder if it would be better to try to back into the room to avoid trying to turn around to drive out....


----------



## mamabunny

jlundeen said:


> Thanks for the response....  yes we will be holding the door for each other.... Both of us have health conditions that warrant them on Disney trips, but are otherwise ambulatory for home daily activities - the sheer stamina needed for all the walking and standing at WDW are just not in the cards for us.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.....  I'm requesting a room close to the lobby, ground floor, and preferably without a daybed, so we have room for both scooters.....
> 
> I wonder if it would be better to try to back into the room to avoid trying to turn around to drive out....



You will have *plenty* of room for both scooters    If you feel the need, once you arrive you can visit the front desk, and ask for table(s)/chairs to be removed to make more space for parking and charging (remember to charge BOTH scooters completely, every night!)   We have had folks here on this forum fit 2 rental ECVs into a room at POP with no problems, so a Deluxe room will be fine


----------



## Ursula J

Anyone know which rooms in YC are accessible *with tub*? The roll-in shower rooms were booked, so we went with the tub w/bars room for my dad. Wondering where they are in the hotel, and the maps are not that helpful lol


----------



## mamabunny

Ursula J said:


> Anyone know which rooms in YC are accessible *with tub*? The roll-in shower rooms were booked, so we went with the tub w/bars room for my dad. Wondering where they are in the hotel, and the maps are not that helpful lol



If the maps at Touring Plans are outdated (and they may well be) then I wouldn't have a clue...  

Just a helpful idea - you can take along a couple of nice lengths of *this material *(one for inside the floor of the tub, and one for outside the tub) or ask housekeeping for extra towels to lay down to help with slippery floors. I am all about slippery floor safety - especially on vacation! I don't want to spend any of my time in an Orlando ER!   The mesh is reusable, machine washable, and rolls or folds easily for packing!  When I travel, I carry mine folded in a gallon-sized ziplock bag, and have been using it for about 5 years now.


----------



## Ursula J

mamabunny said:


> If the maps at Touring Plans are outdated (and they may well be) then I wouldn't have a clue...
> 
> Just a helpful idea - you can take along a couple of nice lengths of *this material *(one for inside the floor of the tub, and one for outside the tub) or ask housekeeping for extra towels to lay down to help with slippery floors. I am all about slippery floor safety - especially on vacation! I don't want to spend any of my time in an Orlando ER!   The mesh is reusable, machine washable, and rolls or folds easily for packing!  When I travel, I carry mine folded in a gallon-sized ziplock bag, and have been using it for about 5 years now.


Thank you so much!! I'll order some. My dad had a TBI in late 2019 and has been on Covid lockdown more or less since his recovery, so he's new to navigating the world with his mobility and balance issues. This will be perfect.


----------



## SarahC97

Hi All! I've booked a standard roll in shower room at All Star Movies next month and I'm having the hardest time trying to find where these rooms are located in the resort. Can anyone point me to a resource that shows where roll in shower rooms with two queens are located? Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

SarahC97 said:


> Hi All! I've booked a standard roll in shower room at All Star Movies next month and I'm having the hardest time trying to find where these rooms are located in the resort. Can anyone point me to a resource that shows where roll in shower rooms with two queens are located? Thanks!


The standard buildings at ASMo are #2,3,6 and 7.  I don't know if any current map exists indicating which rooms are wheelchair accessible or showers.  I _think_ Movies had just been updated prior to the shut-down last year, which may have added some HA rooms (the upgrade at POP did).

Folks on this thread may know more.


----------



## Mom B

Have you tried the resort maps on touringplans.com? You will probably have to buy a membership but it's about $10 a year if I remember correctly.   You can search for "hotel room views" and select "roll in shower" for your selected resort and the map will show you where they are.  Click on the buildings and you will see actual room locations.  They appear to be in Buildings 2, 3, 5 and 8.


----------



## SarahC97

Mom B said:


> Have you tried the resort maps on touringplans.com? You will probably have to buy a membership but it's about $10 a year if I remember correctly.   You can search for "hotel room views" and select "roll in shower" for your selected resort and the map will show you where they are.  Click on the buildings and you will see actual room locations.  They appear to be in Buildings 2, 3, 5 and 8.


I have, but they have no rooms listed with a roll-in shower that also have two beds, so I figure it must not be accurate because I booked a roll in shower with two queen beds -- they must exist!


----------



## lanejudy

SarahC97 said:


> I have, but they have no rooms listed with a roll-in shower that also have two beds, so I figure it must not be accurate because I booked a roll in shower with two queen beds -- they must exist!


Roll-in shower with 2 queens is a new room category created by the renovation.  It didn’t exist prior.


----------



## SarahC97

lanejudy said:


> Roll-in shower with 2 queens is a new room category created by the renovation.  It didn’t exist prior.


I guess that explains why they're not on Touring Plans resort maps.


----------



## danikoski

I am starting to plan a 2022 trip with my family. My mom has recently started having major leg issues due to a degenerative muscle disorder. We've been to WDW multiple times, and like to rent DVC points and stay in 2 bed villas. This time, I'm thinking we are going to have to get a handicap accessible room...most important are grab bars in the bathroom. A roll in shower would be nice to not have the lip, but she can do a regular walk in shower (at least right now). We will also most likely need to store an ECV.
So, now to my question...has anyone stayed at Beach Club Villas in a handicap accessible 2 bedroom? I found one YouTube video that had an HA room without a roll in shower, but with a tub and bathroom with bars, along with a walk in shower in the other bathroom. It looks like, on some room maps, that there are more that are lock offs, but I'm not sure. I searched in the thread, but found stuff for Beach Club Resort but not the Villas.


----------



## mamabunny

If you book a handicapped accessible roll-in shower unit, that will be *guaranteed*, because they pull those from availability when you book them, and only book exactly as many of those rooms as they have. 

If she needs any form of assistance - whether its' an ECV, or a roll-in shower (so that she has a bench) - it will make her vacation (and everyone else's) better, so don't hesitate to use any tools that will make her trip easier.  Just like wearing glasses to see better, or hearing aids to hear better, any assistance that she needs/wants to have a better trip is just a tool to help out!

Edited to add:  You should have *plenty* of space to store (and charge) the ECV every night in the room - our 1 bedroom at BRV had tons of places to park and charge in the room!


----------



## danikoski

So thought I'd share the video link for the BCV room with no roll in shower, but it has a bathroom with grab bars, a walk in shower, and a bath tub with grab bars. It's a 2 bed dedicated, with a huge balcony. Is this considered a Florida ADA room? 
Not quite sure what that means...


----------



## lanejudy

danikoski said:


> Is this considered a Florida ADA room?
> Not quite sure what that means...


No, the "Florida special" rooms have hand rails at the toilet but not the shower.  Seems odd to me.

That video appears to be a "wheelchair accessible with tub."  I didn't notice a transfer bench for the bath but one can be requested or rented.


----------



## danikoski

lanejudy said:


> No, the "Florida special" rooms have hand rails at the toilet but not the shower.  Seems odd to me.
> 
> That video appears to be a "wheelchair accessible with tub."  I didn't notice a transfer bench for the bath but one can be requested or rented.



So does the Florida special accessibility rooms have the automatic doors? I'd like to have that so my mom can be more independent with the ECV and not need someone to hold the door for her all the time.


----------



## lanejudy

danikoski said:


> So does the Florida special accessibility rooms have the automatic doors? I'd like to have that so my mom can be more independent with the ECV and not need someone to hold the door for her all the time.


No, I don’t believe so, I think only the wheelchair accessible rooms do - and even then it isn’t standard, only some resorts have them.


----------



## mamabunny

lanejudy said:


> No, I don’t believe so, I think only the wheelchair accessible rooms do - and even then it isn’t standard, only some resorts have them.



The only place I have ever had them was at Poly, and not sure they will still be there after the reno is done.

We carry *this doorstop* to help hold doors open.


----------



## BillSears

I've got my vaccines so I thought I'd head down to Orlando for a Universal/Disney trip.  I'm staying at the Royal Pacific Hotel on Universal property.  It's a short water taxi ride or medium walk to Citywalk and onto the parks.  It's one of Universal's deluxe hotels so you get complementary Express Pass when you stay here.  It's South Seas themed but it's no Polynesian.  However it is also cheaper than the Polynesian.  I'd put it as a Moderate Plus hotel.  The room is 335 square feet as compared to 314 feet at Port Orleans Riverside, or 415-476 at the Polynesian.

I'm in Tower 1 in room 1105. The exit to this tower leads right to the pool and it's the closest tower to the walk to the parks. But it's the farthest tower to the water taxi which is in the opposite direction.

It has 2 queen sized beds, a fridge, a desk, a coffee maker and 2 chairs. There is no table and the dresser is smaller than it looks because the fridge and coffee maker are inside the dresser. There is a connecting door so I guess it's possible to ask for connecting rooms if you need that.

The beds are perfect for me at 23 inches high. That's the same height I have at home for my bed and about the same height as my wheelchair seat. The bed has a metal open frame underneath.

The bathroom looks pretty good for me. The toilet is a regular elongated toilet seat at 17 1/2" high. The shower bench is 18" high. Both of those should work OK for me to transfer on and off. The shower controls are great and are easily reachable from the bench. The mirror over the sink is terrible. I can just barely see the top of my head in it. But I do travel with a small mirror as a back up.


----------



## jlundeen

Wanted to report about loading an ECV onto the Disney buses while we were there in April.  This is the only Disability thread I'm on that I can do that, but if it is not appropriate to this thread, mods, please move to more appropriate one.

My friend and I both had rented scooters from ScooterBug.  She had never had a scooter at WDW except for the park rental ones, so loading and unloading on buses what totally new to her.  

I have to say, that overall, the bus drivers were wonderful...  they gave you time to attempt the load and unload yourself, but almost all would jump in to help if that wasn't working.  All but one driver was glad to "take over" the driving and parking on the bus, and assist with unloaded to expedite the process.  

I've loaded/unloaded a scooter many times, and usually can do it pretty well, but sometimes I get a bit too crooked, and it's just helpful for the driver to jump in and help.

One driver, however was less than helpful and would not only wouldn't help, but seemed unable to tell my friend how to get the scooter loaded and parked.  He seemed averse to touching the scooter.  When I told him that she had never done it before, he actually told me that they are "not allowed to touch the scooters" which is totally bunk.  He would not even help her "make the corner" from the ramp to the aisle, and she had to get off the scooter and try to lift the back end over the little lip that some buses have.  She at least was capable of doing that, but not everyone using a scooter would be.  

Every other driver assisted by either disengaging the power with the little switch in the back and pushing it into place, or by getting in the front and "driving" for her.  

So, if you need a scooter yourself, or are traveling with someone who does, be aware that 99% of the bus drivers are friendly, helpful and very knowledgeable about getting them on and off their buses quickly.  However, you may run into one that seems "challenged" by the whole scooter loading process.


----------



## mamabunny

jlundeen said:


> Wanted to report about loading an ECV onto the Disney buses while we were there in April.  This is the only Disability thread I'm on that I can do that, but if it is not appropriate to this thread, mods, please move to more appropriate one.
> 
> My friend and I both had rented scooters from ScooterBug.  She had never had a scooter at WDW except for the park rental ones, so loading and unloading on buses what totally new to her.
> 
> I have to say, that overall, the bus drivers were wonderful...  they gave you time to attempt the load and unload yourself, but almost all would jump in to help if that wasn't working.  All but one driver was glad to "take over" the driving and parking on the bus, and assist with unloaded to expedite the process.
> 
> I've loaded/unloaded a scooter many times, and usually can do it pretty well, but sometimes I get a bit too crooked, and it's just helpful for the driver to jump in and help.
> 
> One driver, however was less than helpful and would not only wouldn't help, but seemed unable to tell my friend how to get the scooter loaded and parked.  He seemed averse to touching the scooter.  When I told him that she had never done it before, he actually told me that they are "not allowed to touch the scooters" which is totally bunk.  He would not even help her "make the corner" from the ramp to the aisle, and she had to get off the scooter and try to lift the back end over the little lip that some buses have.  She at least was capable of doing that, but not everyone using a scooter would be.
> 
> Every other driver assisted by either disengaging the power with the little switch in the back and pushing it into place, or by getting in the front and "driving" for her.
> 
> So, if you need a scooter yourself, or are traveling with someone who does, be aware that 99% of the bus drivers are friendly, helpful and very knowledgeable about getting them on and off their buses quickly.  However, you may run into one that seems "challenged" by the whole scooter loading process.



Actually...

The drivers are *not* supposed to touch the scooters, other than to tie them down (using the straps and hooks to secure the scooter for transit) and release them from the restraints once the bus has arrived at the Guest's destination.  Guests are supposed to be able to drive the scooter onto the bus, park it and drive off at their destination with no assistance from the driver.  If the Guest needs help with the scooter, someone in their travel party, or another adult Guest may assist them with getting the mobility device on/off the bus, and the Guest can then walk up/down the ramp.  But since I have been using a mobility device at WDW (more than 7 years now) the rule has always been that the driver does *not* help the Guest - and if they do, it's Pixie Dust.

Any time a driver helps you - either by actively parking the scooter for you, or just helping to "push" it into place on the bus, they are giving you some Pixie Dust.

So you and your friend got a *lot* of Pixie Dust on your last trip!  Congratulations!


----------



## jlundeen

mamabunny said:


> Actually...
> 
> The drivers are *not* supposed to touch the scooters, other than to tie them down (using the straps and hooks to secure the scooter for transit) and release them from the restraints once the bus has arrived at the Guest's destination.  Guests are supposed to be able to drive the scooter onto the bus, park it and drive off at their destination with no assistance from the driver.  If the Guest needs help with the scooter, someone in their travel party, or another adult Guest may assist them with getting the mobility device on/off the bus, and the Guest can then walk up/down the ramp.  But since I have been using a mobility device at WDW (more than 7 years now) the rule has always been that the driver does *not* help the Guest - and if they do, it's Pixie Dust.
> 
> Any time a driver helps you - either by actively parking the scooter for you, or just helping to "push" it into place on the bus, they are giving you some Pixie Dust.
> 
> So you and your friend got a *lot* of Pixie Dust on your last trip!  Congratulations!


Thanks Mamabunny, I didn't know that.  I guess I've been very lucky on my other trips where the drivers have helped!  This was the first time one actually said anything about them not supposed to help.  It's not like I'm there multiple times a year, but usually at least once a year, and have had the Pixie Dust each time before....  While I always thank them for their help, in the future, I will be extra extra sure to let them know how much I appreciate any help offered, now that I know that they really don't have to.  

In reality, if someone is having trouble with the scooter, it really does slow the process of loading the bus, and I can see where many of the drivers just jump in and help.  

This one particular driver had some issues of his own, and didn't really seem like a "people person" to begin with, so that I guess that added to the stress of getting my friend loaded.  If we had encountered him later in the trip when she was a bit more experienced with driving the scooter on, it may have gone smoother....  

There is a trick to getting these things on the bus quickly, and it doesn't help when you feel like everyone in the line that is tired at the end of the day is wishing they had gotten a bus without scooters....


----------



## mamabunny

jlundeen said:


> Thanks Mamabunny, I didn't know that.  I guess I've been very lucky on my other trips where the drivers have helped!  This was the first time one actually said anything about them not supposed to help.  It's not like I'm there multiple times a year, but usually at least once a year, and have had the Pixie Dust each time before....  While I always thank them for their help, in the future, I will be extra extra sure to let them know how much I appreciate any help offered, now that I know that they really don't have to.
> 
> In reality, if someone is having trouble with the scooter, it really does slow the process of loading the bus, and I can see where many of the drivers just jump in and help.
> 
> This one particular driver had some issues of his own, and didn't really seem like a "people person" to begin with, so that I guess that added to the stress of getting my friend loaded.  If we had encountered him later in the trip when she was a bit more experienced with driving the scooter on, it may have gone smoother....
> 
> There is a trick to getting these things on the bus quickly, and it doesn't help when you feel like everyone in the line that is tired at the end of the day is wishing they had gotten a bus without scooters....



We (my family and I) always try to make sure and thank the drivers for all they do, and their patience.  I have seen some Guests treat them pretty badly, and I have a *ton* of respect for them - they are often the first CM someone encounters every day, and the last one they see at night, and so they tend to get folks who are either rushing around for rope drop and those first rides of the day, or who are cranky, hangry and tired at the end of the day.

You are so right about loading and unloading scooters being an issue - especially in those critical early hours of the day, and then at Park close.  We tend to let the crowds go ahead (we enjoy a leisurely breakfast at the Resort while everyone else is frantically running around the Parks LOL) and at night we either leave *before* fireworks (pre-COVID) or Park close, or wait around until the Park is pretty well empty, (Hello, shops! Let's see what you have for sale! LOL) and the buses are pretty much back to "normal".  It cuts down on a lot of stress for everyone - me, my family, the driver and the other Guests.

I used to feel bad about being the person who was "holding things up" by using a scooter, but I don't anymore.  I realized that I have the same right to be there as every other Guest does.  I pay the same prices, stay in the same hotels, follow the same rules.  The reason that Disney boards Guests with mobility devices first is the same reason that airlines do - once you get those folks on board and settled, everyone else will load really quickly. If you leave them to last, then (inevitably) someone has to move out of the way, and it takes longer to board the Guest who has to use the mobility device, and everyone feels worse about the whole procedure.  

Any time anyone at WDW *dares* to make a crack at me about how "it must be *nice* to be the first one on the bus!" I just give them the biggest ol' fake smile I have, and say (in my best mamabunny southern drawl) "Oh... bless your little heart!!!"  And I go on, and ignore them from there.  I learned a long time ago that Karma has an infinite memory, and someday, either they or someone they love will be right where I am...  and I hope and pray for their sake that they find the world a more comfortable and accommodating space than when I encountered them.

So, to recap: Ignore them, for they know not what they do (can I get an "Amen" from the choir?) and remember that Disney wants you there as much as you want to be there - and that's what matters!  Have a great time, make friends with the bus drivers (and boat captains, and Skyliner Hosts, and everyone else you meet!) and I sincerely hope you continue to be Pixie Dusted every day of every trip you make to Disney World in the future!


----------



## BillSears

I'm over at Pop Century and thought I'd post an update on the rooms here.  The last time I posted about them was probably in 2017(?) when I was so upset about the newly renovated roll-in shower rooms with the cloth seat on the shower seat.  That cloth seat is still there and still unusable by me.  But I did drive down to WDW so I brought my own bench.

It's a nice room. I'm in room 3122 and it's one of the showers where you have to turn the corner to reach the bench.  The bed is 21 1/2 inches from the floor so a easy height to transfer onto and not to bad to get back up into my chair from. The toilet seat is 18 1/2 inches high and works for me because of the placement of the grab bar.

The shower seat is 16 1/2 inches high and is made of cloth. That's way low for me plus the cloth doesn't give me a solid surface to push off of. The bench also doesn't give a good surface for me to sit on since it moves under you. I've written to WDW about this and was hoping they'd replace these seats. Maybe they at least learned their lesson and the other renovations will have a solid bench. I visited POFQ in 2019 and the room had a nice solid bench in the shower.


----------



## mamabunny

BillSears said:


> I'm over at Pop Century and thought I'd post an update on the rooms here.  The last time I posted about them was probably in 2017(?) when I was so upset about the newly renovated roll-in shower rooms with the cloth seat on the shower seat.  That cloth seat is still there and still unusable by me.  But I did drive down to WDW so I brought my own bench.
> 
> It's a nice room. I'm in room 3122 and it's one of the showers where you have to turn the corner to reach the bench. View attachment 576333View attachment 576334View attachment 576335View attachment 576336View attachment 576337View attachment 576338 The bed is 21 1/2 inches from the floor so a easy height to transfer onto and not to bad to get back up into my chair from. The toilet seat is 18 1/2 inches high and works for me because of the placement of the grab bar.
> 
> The shower seat is 16 1/2 inches high and is made of cloth. That's way low for me plus the cloth doesn't give me a solid surface to push off of. The bench also doesn't give a good surface for me to sit on since it moves under you. I've written to WDW about this and was hoping they'd replace these seats. Maybe they at least learned their lesson and the other renovations will have a solid bench. I visited POFQ in 2019 and the room had a nice solid bench in the shower.



I have been talking with managers and Guest Relations and anyone who will listen about those horrible "sling" seats in the shower since they started adding them!  I figure if enough of us keep griping about it, eventually they might get the message - and at least never install those anywhere again!!!  I hope they didn't replace the the solid seats at WL during the renovations there.

Possible talking points if you encounter an opportunity: 
- *NOT* hygienic/how does WDW sanitize them between Guests? 
- Difficult -and NOT safe- for some transfers, both to/from the seat
- "sling" position not comfortable, and makes self-care difficult


----------



## BillSears

mamabunny said:


> I have been talking with managers and Guest Relations and anyone who will listen about those horrible "sling" seats in the shower since they started adding them!  I figure if enough of us keep griping about it, eventually they might get the message - and at least never install those anywhere again!!!  I hope they didn't replace the the solid seats at WL during the renovations there.
> 
> Possible talking points if you encounter an opportunity:
> - *NOT* hygienic/how does WDW sanitize them between Guests?
> - Difficult -and NOT safe- for some transfers, both to/from the seat
> - "sling" position not comfortable, and makes self-care difficult



I agree so much!  I sent letters, talked to Guest Relations, and talked to the staff at Pop Century.  I did fly down and stayed at Pop Century after I knew about the sling seats.  I called up and spoke to a Housekeeping manager.  We talked and emailed each other to find something that would work.  He made sure a large stand alone shower bench was gotten and placed in my room before I arrived.  It worked but I don't want to have to go through that every time I visit.


----------



## Jkeske1

Can anyone tell me if you can fit two ECV in the disability room in pop century I have had one before but now I’m coming back in November and going to need two in there.


----------



## lanejudy

Yes, folks have reported fitting 2 ECVs in a standard room at POP.  I think most commonly 1 fits near the window and the other in front of the connecting door (or that area if your room doesn't connect).


----------



## Jkeske1

lanejudy said:


> Yes, folks have reported fitting 2 ECVs in a standard room at POP.  I think most commonly 1 fits near the window and the other in front of the connecting door (or that area if your room doesn't connect).


Thank you I will give it a try was just worried


----------



## Evita_W

Jkeske1 said:


> Thank you I will give it a try was just worried


We fit two Maxima's at All Star Sports which are some of the smallest rooms. There, the trick was to move the table and chairs to the side of the TV closest to the bathroom. We had asked them to remove the table, but they never did, so we worked around it. I am sure you won't have an issue at POP.


----------



## lanejudy

Evita_W said:


> We fit two Maxima's at All Star Sports which are some of the smallest rooms. There, the trick was to move the table and chairs to the side of the TV closest to the bathroom. We had asked them to remove the table, but they never did, so we worked around it. I am sure you won't have an issue at POP.


Once Sports rooms are renovated, removing the table will not be not an option, same as POP.  When the Murphy bed is stowed there is plenty of room, but once opened maneuvering space gets tight.  But space for 2 ECVs is doable.  There are some pictures floating around here; I’ll try to dig them up when I get time.


----------



## slyster

Not sure this is the right place.  We have requested a hearing accessible room with visual alarms because my wife is deaf.  I wasn’t sure if the wheelchair accessible rooms are being used as hearing accessible rooms too.  We have a garden view, king bed at BWI and it was the only one on the property during our stay.  Does anyone know?  I’m just wondering if it is a wheelchair accessible room too.


----------



## lanejudy

Did you _reserve_ a hearing-accessible room?  Or simply request one?  Whether it is wheelchair-accessible would be in the description.  Some rooms are both, some one or the other.


----------



## slyster

I specifically reserved it:  Room Type: Gdn HearAcc-VisAlrm Notif K Dybd.  It seemed when I was looking at Touring Plans, they had wheelchair/accessible and hearing accessible together in the room search so that's what prompted me to ask.  I was trying to get an idea of where those types of rooms are.  Thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

slyster said:


> Room Type: Gdn HearAcc-VisAlrm Notif K Dybd


They do list rooms with both, but that description would just be hearing accessible features.  It’s possible they could put you in a wheelchair accessible room with the hearing accessibility features, but unlikely.


----------



## slyster

Okay, got it.  Thanks for confirming that.  Have a great day!


----------



## keishashadow

Interpretation help, please, for Poly.  Normally, I’d call but don’t have 1-1/2 hours to wait on hold today.  No luck trying to decipher or touring plans???

appears only DVC building open this time frame is Pago Pago.  Have read that some people are reporting being reassigned into hotel rooms due to the rehab.  

Hoping the experts here might be able to determine which, if any of following  room descriptions might be 3120 or 2021 (tub rails)?

alternatively, 3121, not sure if only modifications is hearing in that unit? 

Do not require a roll-in shower


----------



## lanejudy

If you need a tub with hand rails, I believe the only option of those is the last:  Wheelchair Accessible with Tub and Option for Hearing Accessibility.  

Sorry, I can't read the room number on the floor plans.


----------



## keishashadow

lanejudy said:


> If you need a tub with hand rails, I believe the only option of those is the last:  Wheelchair Accessible with Tub and Option for Hearing Accessibility.
> 
> Sorry, I can't read the room number on the floor plans.


Oh, ok.  I wish they would just put hand rails in the tubs & be done with it!


----------



## lanejudy

keishashadow said:


> Oh, ok.  I wish they would just put hand rails in the tubs & be done with it!


Agree!  A lot of hotels have rails in all the tubs.  I heard the "Florida Special" accessible category is going away, but whether those rooms will be replaced with fully "wheelchair accessible" and include the tub rails remains to be seen.  

If you know the walls of the tub-surround are smooth, you _might_ have good luck with removable suction-cup hand rails.  My family did not have good luck with those at home and we have not traveled with them; others have reported successfully using them in hotel bathrooms.


----------



## keishashadow

Ok, found better descriptions.  They sure don’t make it easy to find 

Putting here jik it might help another.  The last 2room categories do have hand rails


----------



## Firepath

mamabunny said:


> The only place I have ever had them was at Poly, and not sure they will still be there after the reno is done.
> 
> We carry *this doorstop* to help hold doors open.


Saratoga Springs has them too. I love them!


----------



## SKB516

I stayed in a wheelchair accessible roll-in shower room at Pop Century last week and didn't have any problems.  I see that a lot of people aren't fans of the cloth shower seats, but I actually liked them for my specific needs (though I did wonder about how they clean them between guests).  I'm a full-time manual wheelchair user/lifelong paraplegic, and I feel more secure having something that is attached to the wall since I transfer myself using only my upper body.  I like that I can grab onto it and don't have to worry about it tipping if I land on it weird while transferring.  I'm also short, so it being lower to the ground worked out for me, but I can see how it may not be comfortable for taller people.  I felt like the cloth provided more stability and comfort- I have a slight pelvic obliquity, so sitting on very hard surfaces like wood or plastic can feel a little wobbly and push hard against my pressure points.  I found that the shower drained well too, and the rubber strip on the floor between the shower and bathroom kept the water from spilling over into the bathroom, which I've often found to be a problem with roll-in showers in hotels in general.  The bed was at a good height for me.  I did notice that the bed was too close to the wall on one side for me to get my wheelchair between the wall/bed, but that wasn't an issue for me because I can transfer on either side & there was plenty of room on the other side. I didn't use the Murphy bed, so not sure how the space would be with that pulled down.


----------



## SueM in MN

SKB516 said:


> I stayed in a wheelchair accessible roll-in shower room at Pop Century last week and didn't have any problems. * I see that a lot of people aren't fans of the cloth shower seats, but I actually liked them for my specific needs (though I did wonder about how they clean them between guests).*  I'm a full-time manual wheelchair user/lifelong paraplegic, and I feel more secure having something that is attached to the wall since I transfer myself using only my upper body.  I like that I can grab onto it and don't have to worry about it tipping if I land on it weird while transferring.  I'm also short, so it being lower to the ground worked out for me, but I can see how it may not be comfortable for taller people.  I felt like the cloth provided more stability and comfort- I have a slight pelvic obliquity, so sitting on very hard surfaces like wood or plastic can feel a little wobbly and push hard against my pressure points.  I found that the shower drained well too, and the rubber strip on the floor between the shower and bathroom kept the water from spilling over into the bathroom, which I've often found to be a problem with roll-in showers in hotels in general.  The bed was at a good height for me.  I did notice that the bed was too close to the wall on one side for me to get my wheelchair between the wall/bed, but that wasn't an issue for me because I can transfer on either side & there was plenty of room on the other side. I didn't use the Murphy bed, so not sure how the space would be with that pulled down.


There are actually similar surfaces in use in hospitals and other medical settings. The material is not absorbent and can be cleaned and disinfected between uses (Infection Preventionist)


----------



## mamabunny

Well, sadly we just returned from 2 weeks at Poly (Club level room, but no Club level services are currently being offered, because pandemic) It was a roll-in shower room in the Hawaii building.  I say "sadly" because I could have stayed for another 2 weeks... or more if only real life didn't keep trying to get in the way! 

We had the mesh seat in that shower - the room, btw was beautiful, and we faced the quiet pool, on the ground floor, with a "walk through" door instead of a standard sliding door, which was lovely, although it required either a helper to hold it for me, or a manual door stop in place.

The mesh seat is still problematic for me.  Aside from the hygiene issue (it's just an *ick* factor for me; I think because I don't know how they are cleaning/sanitizing them - I always put down a towel over the mesh because I cannot bring myself to sit on it without something between me and that seat) it was painful for me to use, (probably because I still have ongoing tailbone/lower back issues) and I did slip halfway off once during a transfer, which resulted in a VERY painful situation that can only be likened to slipping off the seat of your bike, and onto the "sissy" bar...  

After that, we kept the built-in seat folded up, and I used my personal folding travel shower seat that we brought, which worked well because I could face it the way I wanted to sit anyway.  The worst downside to that was the handheld shower hose was not very long, which limited my placement within the shower.

Otherwise, the shower drained well, and there was a lovely clear silicone rubber seal across the shower door that worked just fine to keep water in the shower.  I always forget that the water at WDW is "softer" than our water at home, and so my first shower is always a struggle to get the shampoo out of my hair!

Not sure of how the roll-in showers in that building used to be, (before the most recent remodel) but this one was more similar to the roll-in showers at POFQ or POR, with a 32-inch door opening, and a wall-mounted seat next to the opening that faced the rear wall of the shower.  

This shower was smaller than POR or POFQ - I know because I took my "standard" length of non-slip material for the shower floor, and it was too long by several inches... where at POFQ and/or POR, it actually fits the floor with about 1-½ inches to spare on both ends!  I thought they were using the "standard" bathtub sized opening for those types of showers, but even my other family members noticed that this shower was smaller in both length and width.


----------



## chaoslobster

I tried searching this thread but I didn't see anything within the past few years.  Does anyone know how tall are the toilets in a normal Pop Century room?  Are they taller in a HC room?  I feel bad taking up a HC room just for the toilet.  I don't need rails or anything, I just can't sit on a low surface.  At least not and be able to get up again. I'm trying to figure out whether I need to rent a commode-type seat to make the toilet seat tall enough for me.  I have knee replacements and a normal household toilet is way too low.


----------



## mamabunny

chaoslobster said:


> I tried searching this thread but I didn't see anything within the past few years.  Does anyone know how tall are the toilets in a normal Pop Century room?  Are they taller in a HC room?  I feel bad taking up a HC room just for the toilet.  I don't need rails or anything, I just can't sit on a low surface.  At least not and be able to get up again. I'm trying to figure out whether I need to rent a commode-type seat to make the toilet seat tall enough for me.  I have knee replacements and a normal household toilet is way too low.



In the HC rooms, the toilets at WDW Resorts are typically about 18" tall from the floor to the seat height (with the seat open); when I was at POFQ after the most recent remodel, I measured the toilet at 18-½" high (*see this post in this thread*) and when our friend, Ray Sharpton did similar measurements later at POP Century, he measured the toilet at 18" (*see this post in this thread*)

For at least the last 10 years, those measurements have not changed; I am a frequent traveler to WDW, and through remodels and refreshes, the toilet heights have remained consistent.

If you need to use an accommodation provided by an accessible room type, then by all means, you should book that room type!  That's what those rooms are there for.  

Some people will travel with a *toilet seat riser* so that they don't have to worry about this very issue.  In the past, these might not fit every size/style of seat/bowl, so our family found them to not be worth the trouble and trunk space.  Amazon has a good selection of aids for folks who need a bit of help with toilet seat height; what works for you, however could be quite different than what would meet someone else's needs.


----------



## chaoslobster

mamabunny said:


> In the HC rooms, the toilets at WDW Resorts are typically about 18" tall from the floor to the seat height (with the seat open); when I was at POFQ after the most recent remodel, I measured the toilet at 18-½" high (*see this post in this thread*) and when our friend, Ray Sharpton did similar measurements later at POP Century, he measured the toilet at 18" (*see this post in this thread*)
> 
> For at least the last 10 years, those measurements have not changed; I am a frequent traveler to WDW, and through remodels and refreshes, the toilet heights have remained consistent.
> 
> If you need to use an accommodation provided by an accessible room type, then by all means, you should book that room type!  That's what those rooms are there for.
> 
> Some people will travel with a *toilet seat riser* so that they don't have to worry about this very issue.  In the past, these might not fit every size/style of seat/bowl, so our family found them to not be worth the trouble and trunk space.  Amazon has a good selection of aids for folks who need a bit of help with toilet seat height; what works for you, however could be quite different than what would meet someone else's needs.



Thank you, I appreciate this!  Is there any info on whether the standard room toilets are shorter?  I realized that it's probably too late to ask for a HC room at this point, but I'll call and ask, assuming I determine that 18" is tall enough.  It hadn't occurred to me until tonight that the toilet itself might be taller in a HC room; I booked a standard since I don't need rails or anything.

If I do need more height on the toilet, I'll be renting a standing commode seat from a medical equipment rental in Orlando, then just place it over the toilet and remove the bucket.  That's how I manage at home. I've found toilet risers are very unstable aside from taking up a HUGE amount of room to pack.  I have several at home because the hospital sends me home with a new one after every orthopedic surgery even though I'm very firm that I will not and cannot use them.  I can only stand up by pushing my weight back against whatever I'm sitting on, as opposed to lifting 100% with my legs, and the risers pop right off the bowl!  Just not safe for my situation.


----------



## lanejudy

chaoslobster said:


> Is there any info on whether the standard room toilets are shorter?


I can’t say for certain because I’ve never measured, but my guess is they are the same/similar.  The measurements noted above were in wheelchair-accessible rooms, and the description of those rooms does not mention a different toilet height.  By comparison, the Florida Accessible rooms specifically mention “lower toilet height.”  That leads me to think the regular rooms and wheelchair accessible rooms have the same toilet height…


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> I can’t say for certain because I’ve never measured, but my guess is they are the same/similar.  The measurements noted above were in wheelchair-accessible rooms, and the description of those rooms does not mention a different toilet height.  By comparison, the Florida Accessible rooms specifically mention “lower toilet height.”  That leads me to think the regular rooms and wheelchair accessible rooms have the same toilet height…


The toilet height would probably not be mentioned in an ADA compliant room because *ADA-accessible toilets must be between 17 and 19 inches from the floor to the top of the toilet seat as part of meeting the ADA requirements.

Regular toilets are generally between 2-3 inches lower than ADA toilets. *I think the reason they *do* mention it for the Florida Special Accessibility rooms is that it is the same height as a regular room and they don’t want people to expect a raised seat toilet in the room.
There are people who may need toilet grab bars, but don’t need or want a raised seat toilet - for example, children or shorter people.
This is what the Disney website says for Florida Special Accessibility rooms.

»*Florida Special Accessible Room*
This room is equipped with toilet grab bars, an open bed frame and lower toilet height. A portable raised toilet seat is available upon request. »

It doesn’t include a wheelchair accessible route inside the room. My understanding was that Florida was concerned that it would require a lot of reconstruction to make bathrooms large enough for wheelchair access into the bathroom that met ADA. The Florida Special Accessibility rooms are required to meet only the guidelines for bathroom grab bars (604.5). This allows _some_ accessibility that meets some needs without a lot of expense/tearing down walls.


----------



## PirateNovelist

I have to say thank you for this thread. 
We are looking at other resorts to try and stay at this next time.
I've been researching via videos, but this is so nice to have a resource to come to!


----------



## skellinton

We have booked a room at the CBR and it marked as being ”wheelchair accessible with tub”   The person I am traveling with needs a scooter for any distance, but can manage to get around the hotel room with a walker.   She cannot step over a tub to bathe,   I assumed if the room was wheelchair accessible it would have a walk in shower, is that not the case?  Or is the a tub with a separate shower situation?  Thank you for any info you can provide,


----------



## Wolfinder

skellinton said:


> We have booked a room at the CBR and it marked as being ”wheelchair accessible with tub”   The person I am traveling with needs a scooter for any distance, but can manage to get around the hotel room with a walker.   She cannot step over a tub to bathe,   I assumed if the room was wheelchair accessible it would have a walk in shower, is that not the case?  Or is the a tub with a separate shower situation?  Thank you for any info you can provide,


Hi skellinton!  

Unfortunately, wheelchair accessible rooms at WDW are listed by the amenities they contain, so, short of some of the Deluxe and Deluxe Villa level rooms that have a split off bathroom, they only have the bathing facility listed on the room type.  You are looking for a room that specifically says Roll-in shower.  Many folks, especially those visiting Europe prefer the Bath style with lots of grab bars, so they have both types.   At some hotels, however,  only certain room views are available,  for example,  all Roll-in 1 bedrooms at the Riviera are preferred. 

If your trip is far out as in you just booked it or recently booked it, I would recommend cancelling and rebooking or calling Disney customer services to have them rebook for you. 

If your trip is coming up soon, you could call guest services and see if they can work some magic, especially if you booked on the phone initially and weren't made aware of the options.  Just be friendly, but make it clear you weren't made aware in a way you understood that it was a choice at booking. Disney may move you to a new room on their dime as an apology and,  while it is not garunteed you will get an upgrade,  it is certainly possible. 

If your trip is coming up soon and customer service is not able to move you, then what I would recommend is to bring a bathing board.  It is what I use in hotels without a roll-in available.  It is basically a shower chair made for tubs, so your travelling companion could sit down and lift their legs into the tub one by one.   I would just recommend doing it with someone in earshot the first time or two as with all new transfer styles. 

If there is anything else I can do to help advise you,  please ask.


----------



## chaoslobster

skellinton said:


> We have booked a room at the CBR and it marked as being ”wheelchair accessible with tub”   The person I am traveling with needs a scooter for any distance, but can manage to get around the hotel room with a walker.   She cannot step over a tub to bathe,   I assumed if the room was wheelchair accessible it would have a walk in shower, is that not the case?  Or is the a tub with a separate shower situation?  Thank you for any info you can provide,


Handicap accessible with tub means exactly what it says.  With tub, as opposed to roll in shower which is the other choice.  I would take Wolf's advice and call to rebook the room. If you can't,  there are a lot of places in Orlando that provide rentals of medical equipment,  which is much much easier and more convenient than lugging a huge transfer board in your suitcase, which I've done once and never will again. But, I'm a severely disabled small person traveling alone so maybe you would find it easier to manage the big unwieldy thing.  Tthe oversized luggage fee may be cheaper than the rental depending on your length of stay.

Im past the point of being capable of using a shower at all these days, I manage hygiene with a variety of other products  but I  do still need to rent a commode seat every trip to put over the toilet because even the taller toilet in handicapped rooms is too short for me to use safely.  The rental company drops it at the hotel and picks it up, it's very easy and convenient.  I've used the same company for over a decade, it used to be called Care Medical but I believe the name is changed now as it's part of a larger service, but it's the same people.  I can go find the exact listing for you if you want, I don't remember off the top of my head the new name.

They have most equipment available for rental by the day or week. Shower transfer boards, full shower chairs and benches, commode seats, etc. The bench will be easier and safer to use without assistance than the board.  I have one at home.  It's a longer seat, one pair of bench legs sits on the bathroom floor and the other inside the shower so the bench seart stretches over the tub wall.  You sit down on the outside and scootch over so you can put your legs into the tub while seated.  It's more stable than the board, very useful if you're not so mobile.


----------



## lanejudy

chaoslobster said:


> It used to be called Care Medical but I believe the name is changed now


Orlando Medical Rentals


----------



## skellinton

Thank you, fortunately I was able to switch rooms to one with a roll in.  Costs a lot more, but it is what we need.     Even with a board my aunt would not be able to get her leg over the edge.   She can use her shower walker while in the shower though, 

I will rent one of the toilet riser seats as well, thank you for the information on that.  
I appreciate you guys taking the time to answer!


----------



## mamabunny

skellinton said:


> Thank you, fortunately I was able to switch rooms to one with a roll in.  Costs a lot more, but it is what we need.     Even with a board my aunt would not be able to get her leg over the edge.   She can use her shower walker while in the shower though,
> 
> I will rent one of the toilet riser seats as well, thank you for the information on that.
> I appreciate you guys taking the time to answer!



No need to rent a toilet riser - the roll-in-shower rooms have a 20" high toilet for transfer purposes.


----------



## skellinton

mamabunny said:


> No need to rent a toilet riser - the roll-in-shower rooms have a 20" high toilet for transfer purposes.


Thank you!  That is great to know.   I really appreciate that info.


----------

